# anyone at lwc swansea?????



## PMA

HI all

i am just starting icsi at LWC swansea, received the drugs today! very nervous, i have started taking metformin already seems ok!
anyone else going to or been to swansea. they seemed nice to me!


----------



## wantabump

hi hunny
              i had a cycle last year at this clinic.  negive reasult for me so im trying again now.  im going for my follow up consultation next week.

how you feeling?
jo x


----------



## PMA

Hi Jo,

good luck for your next cycle, i am ok i have been down regging for 12 days and so far not too bad! It is all a bit of a rollacoater at the mo!

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone at LWC

I first received treatment there 2004/05 (2 IUI's and 2 ICSI treatments) which resulted in the birth of my beautiful daughter in December 2005.  We were lucky enough to have 4 embryos to freeze so am just about to embark on a FET cycle this month.  Fingers crossed..........


----------



## PMA

Tiger

Good luck on you FET 
Congratualtions on your Daughter Ruby

xx


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya all,

I attended the LWC during the last 12 months. Had 2iui's and 2ivfs. The second ivf resulting in me becoming pregnant with twins, due in June.

I found the staff there were lovely. A little scatty sometimes but you could have a laugh with them. And lets face it, its a stressful enough time as it is so it was good to laugh. Mr M is also fab and makes you feel at ease.

I never had any problems there and look forward to going back to show off my two bundles of joy.

Good luck all with your treratments.
Nicola xx


----------



## PMA

Nicola

more great news! Congratulations on your Twin Bump 
hope the pregnancy is going well

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

PMA - Good luck for your scan, they're always quite daunting!!

Nicola - congratulations, fab news - take it easy!


----------



## wantabump

pma.  hope all is well at your scan hun.  im starting to down reg in about 2 weeks.  excited and nervous at the same time.  Wow nicola.twins.... my sister just had twins and they are so sweet, hope all is well sweety with your double bump..
xx


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya all,
Come on we can do better than this..... its all a bit quiet on here!!!!!!!!!

PMA - How's the treatment going hun? Hope everything is going ok.

wantabump - I know, its like buy one get one free!!!!!!! Can't believe that we are 24wks already. Babies could be here in about 12wks which is a very scarey prospect.  All in all though I am feeling ok apart from not sleeping at night due to not being comfortable and cramps in my legs in which I wake up screaming sometimes. Much to Dp disgust. Got midwife tomorrow so will hear heartbeats again and check everything is still good.

Good luck with the forth coming treatment. 2wks will fly by, well saying that the 2ww doesn't!

Chat soon guys.
Nicola xx


----------



## PMA

Hi ladies

nicolat 24 weeks hey! good luck with the appointment tomorrow  
wantabump - hope you are prepared for the down reg, i had a nice massage before i started mine  

tiger i hope you are ok and getting ready for the FET

I have my first stimms scan tomorrow, - my stomach is huge! i hope it is working i can't stop peeing with all the water i am drinking 

lol to everyone
x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Everyone

Im on day 4 of elleste and they are making me feel awful (feel like strangling my dh at the moment) everything is bugging me!! got a scan next Thursday and am hoping (if my embies survive the thaw) that I will have transfer Easter weekend - am nervous, excited and stressed!!!

Hope you are all ok
Cath x


----------



## PMA

Tiger 

good luck hun, I know how you feel excited and nervous all in one 
lots of   for the thaw

had my scan today after 7 stimms, well my right ovary had over 10 all roughly the same size about 11mm and once they found the left one 4 the same about 11 plus a few others, no idea if this is good. but have another scan fri and hopefully EC mon or tue

lots of  to you all


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi PMA

Your scan sounds really positive, thats a really good number hopefully you should have some good eggs!!  Its funny how you say about located your left ovary, when I had my scan last week, exactly the same thing happened to me - they couldn't find it - I just laughed and told them I know for sure Ive got 2!!  Who is doing your treatment?  I had Dr. Thackare last time and at our first meeting I just couldnt take to her, she was too straight for me but then as time went on, I really took to her - she did my transfer for my last ICSI and was really sweet as the day I went in to book my c-section for Ruby, she was at Singleton hospital and she asked my consultant if she could do the op, which was a really nice touch, she put the embies back and pulled the baby out!!  How do you find the rest of the staff?

Cath x


----------



## Ger x

Hi girls,hope you dont mind me joining in 

I'm at LWC Swansea too,at the moment i'm on the dreaded 2ww i test on the 20th.
I did have a cycle in oct/nov it was a disaster tho,only 1 embryo tranferred and got a BFN  so here goes again...

My treatment has been with Mr.M he's great very easy to talk to, but everyone is very friendly aren't they?

Good luck to everyone!!    

Ger x


----------



## PMA

Welcome Ger

lots of   and   for your 2ww. are your working or taking it easy? 
I have mr m too! they are all nice  
x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ger

I felt as you did, after we had bfp with dd I felt a great sense of relief that we'd been successful and that was it but oh no, back on the dreaded rollercoaster for us to try for baby no. 2!!  Good luck with your 2ww are you doing anything especially different this time around?

Cathx


----------



## Ger x

Thanks girls soo much for your good luck wishes  same goes to all of you     

Last november i did absolutely everything by the book as i really didn't want to have more than 1 cycle as my doctor was generous enough to provide all drugs for me but just for 1 cycle, so of course i thought it was going to work 1st time and also i was told once you've had 1 pregnancy its easier to get a pregnancy thereafter, i was devasted to say the least.So we decided to try again as my very kind doctor provided the drugs once more but this really is the last time.

Decided on a different approach this time,basically carry on as NORMAL  last time i took time off work after ET and lazed around and drove myself completely insane thinking about it every minute, annalizing every twinge and it just dragged,this time straight back to work after ET,and surprisingly the time is flying and i'm not actually thinking about it every minute of the day,i actually feel now if its meant to be it will happen if it doesn't i'll still be devasted but we've really tried.I'm still having my accupuncture tho as that helps me relax.

Bye for now,speak soon xx

PS. by the way Cath if this works and i have another girl i'd secretly picked a name its "Ruby" but dont tell anyone lol


----------



## PMA

Hi ladies

It is confusing all the advice you get, i am sure what's meant to be will be ( i say that with my wheatbag on my stomach and eating brazil! )

GER, where is your accupunturist - do you think it is too late for me - i am hoping to have EC on mon/tue

hope you are all ok


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Everyone

Hope you are all ok, Im just carrying on as normal, dont feel so bad tempered today, although the elleste tablets having increased my bust size - not really a good thing as they are painful as hell!!

Ger, its funny how you mention you like my dd name as I had picked out Rio and Ripley which I also liked (got a thing for the 'R's!!) but my dh didnt like them, in fact he didnt like any of my names so we ended up with Ruby which is lovely but if we are lucky enough to have any more children, I am definitely picking the name this time around!!

Cath x

P.S.  Everyone on this site has gone 'Brazil' mad, I hope they dont have a shortgage, Ive got a couple more weeks to get through yet.


----------



## Ger x

Hi girls 

PMA-good luck with your scan tomorrow 
My accupuncture is done in Llanelli,i can give you the details if you want them,then maybe you could ask him yourself if its too late,if anything it may help you to stay calm during the horrid 2ww.

I'm surprising myself now to how calm i am,its very worrying,my dh is actually concerned as by now as i would have bitten his head off at least a million times at this stage of the 2ww   it must be the accupuncture!

Have been having dull pains below off and on today,just trying to ignore them and also my ovaries are still killing me after egg collection,like a burning sensation now and again.

Also been looking into treatment abroad ,i just cant believe how much cheaper it is, only £1600 for icsi excluding drugs in Norway to our £3475.00 at LWC,definately worth thinking about if theres going to be a next time ,with really high success rates too,40-50% chance at my age group which is alot higher than what i was given at LWC,mmmmmm....Scanhealth is the name if anyone is interested.

Bye 4 now 

Ger x


----------



## Ger x

Ger x said:


> Hi girls
> 
> PMA-good luck with your scan tomorrow
> My accupuncture is done in Llanelli,i can give you the details if you want them,then maybe you could ask him yourself if its too late,if anything it may help you to stay calm during the horrid 2ww.
> 
> I'm surprising myself now to how calm i am,its very worrying,my dh is actually concerned as by now as i would have bitten his head off at least a million times at this stage of the 2ww   it must be the accupuncture!
> 
> Have been having dull pains below off and on today,just trying to ignore them and also my ovaries are still killing me after egg collection,like a burning sensation now and again.
> 
> Also been looking into treatment abroad ,i just cant believe how much cheaper it is, only £1600 for icsi excluding drugs in Norway to our £3475.00 at LWC,definately worth thinking about if theres going to be a next time   ,with really high success rates too,40-50% chance at my age group which is alot higher than what i was given at LWC,mmmmmm....Scanhealth is the name if anyone is interested.
> 
> Bye 4 now
> 
> Ger x
> 
> (not sure how this has come up as a quote!?!?!)


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

At last - someone at the LWC! 

We are still waiting for some blood results to come through to start again and I am itching to get going. 

Mr M suggested we try DHEA 

Oh - can anyone give a decent Accupunture in Swansea area? 

I work in Fforestfach and would do it in my lunch break! 

Much love
Carrie
XX


----------



## PMA

Hi ladies

welcome Caznox good luck with the blood results 
hi to ger and tiger i hope you both are well Ger lots of     please!

AS for me i had my final scan today my left ovary has been located and to my surprise both ovaries have 12 follies around 18mm and some smaller ones  so EC is on monday  
DH is trying to come up with an excuse not to drink at the rugby tomorrow - argh bless!
off for a curry tonight - lots of chicken just to give them a final boost!

have a good night

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi all

Well done PMA on your EC, all the best for next week.

Hi to everyone else.

Cath x


----------



## popsi

Hi Ladies

I am wondering what LWC in Swansea is like, at moment I am with IVF wales and am wondering whether to change or not, do LWC do all the treament in Swansea etc

Anyone had the 3 for 2 offer there, if so is it only ivf or also icsi

Sorry for so many questions

And xx


----------



## PMA

Hi Popsi

As you can see i gate crashed the ivf wales thread thinking it was a general thread for people having ivf in Wales!! dur! 
Anyway yes I am at LWC in Swansea, all good for me so far, they don't do the three for 2 offer there, only darlington i think?
All treatment is done in singleton which is handy.

any other q's let me know

pma
x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Popsi

I also find LWC Swansea great, Ive been with them since 2004 and have found them to be easygoing and accommodating.  As PMA said earlier all treatment is done in the hospital and they are fairly flexible to suit your needs.  They do various treatments there not only IVF, I have received 2 ICSI cycles there and about to embark on an FET.

Hi PMA and Ger - hope you are both well.  Still celebrating our Grand Slam!!

Cath x


----------



## Ger x

Hiya ladies  

What a weekend!!!     its been a good one although i've not being able to celebrate our win in style with all my friends   (seriously difficult when you own a pub!!),hopefully it'll be all worth while,if not i'll certainly make up for it next weekend 

How are we all today?!?!

PMA-good luck for tomorrow 
Tiger,how u feeling hun??
Welcome Popsi and Caznox,sorry cant help you with accupunture in Swansea,but got one in Llanelli.

I have been having kind of af pains all weekend,sort of dragging pains also  not long to wait now....
Crikey,thursday is approaching quickly!! this time the 2ww has flown,but i've kept busy with work and having a busy 4yr old helps too.

Speak to you all soon

Ger x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning everyone

Hope you have all had a good weekend.  Cant wait for Thursday now, my final scan to see if my lining is thick enough for transfer (fingers crossed).

Ger - good luck for Thursday for you to, I dont know how you felt with your last BFP but I also had the dragging pains about a week after et, I had af cramps about 4 days in a row, felt sure AF was on the way but the nothing and then voila a BFP so am keeping everything crossed for you!

P.S. which pub do you have in Llanelli?

Hi PMA, Popsi and Caznox - how are you feeling?

Hi to anyone I havent mentioned.

Cath x


----------



## PMA

Hello ladies.

GER i hope you are ok lots of   for test day.
Tiger good luck for the scan, stock up on brazil nuts! 
hi caznox hope you are ok hun

Had EC yesterday got 22 eggs, and just had the call and 16 are fertilised, trying not to get too excited because its quality not quantity. . Had lots of WARNING TMI!!  wind and painful stomach seems more to do with number 2's than my ovaries? I was completely out of it! had the hicups and don't remember the transfer or MR M coming in 3 times to say we had 2 football teams! i hope i wasn't embarrassing 

WE are booked in for ET on thursday, we are wondering when do they decide to do assisted hatching? and also when to freeze, should we phone and ask or wait until thursday?

any advice appreciated.


----------



## Ger x

Hi ladies 

PMA- OMG! Fantastic news...22 of the little blighters  how amazing is that?? at the most i've had 13,you must have been quite uncomfortable before EC,are you sore today?? 16 is a great amount to have fertilised,did you speak about blastocyst transfer as you have much a good amount?? i was gutted they couldn't take mine to blastocyst as they'd like you to have 6 or more still going strong by day 3 with LWC,its just a thought as i was quite naive on my 1st cycle and didnt ask enough questions i only found out on the internet about blasocyst transfer its the only time it worked for me so i was absolutely gutted when they said it was best i had a 3dt this time,which i know they have a good success rate with but it does'nt make me feel any better unfortunately, so i've been quite negative now from ET which i don't mean to be but i cant help it.

Anyway,sorry to sound a bit down i'm having 1 of those days 2day as test day approaches  i've decided to test tomorrow so shall let you know the result but i'm not holding my breath...there i go again,sorry.  
Also my friggin' backside is killing me from the gestrone jabs,the sodding needle must have hit a nerve last night as it kept me awake with the throbbing pain,even my leg has gone dead today with it,ouch!!! had to sleep on my stomach.Only 3 more of them to go thank god,maybe 2.To be honest the whole thing is getting me down i really don't want to go through this anymore.

Hope everyone is good!! i think i'd better pop back on when my mood has lifted and maybe i'll tell you the story of how i tried to get off the theatre table during EC!!  now THATS embarressing,i'll never live that one down LOL 

Bye for now  xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi PMA - you did make me laugh with the tale of your ec!!  How many eggs thats so fantastic, I bet your relieved!  Im not sure about assisted hatching but when I had my last ICSI we had 4 embryos frozen (which is what I am using this time around) and they actually told us on the day we went in for et.  What time you in on Thursday? Im there at 8.30 for my scan to check I can go ahead with et.  All the best for Thurs!!

Hi Ger - test day tomorrow, oh my gosh that seems to have come around quickly, am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

How is everyone else feeling?

P.S. still cannot get to grips with using the smiley faces!!!!! in case any one was wondering why I dont use them!!


----------



## popsi

Hi

Well done PMA thats great news, the easter bunny has come early !

Ger good luck with the test  

Tiger good luck with your scan

I have decided to stay at IVF wales for now, but will still post over here if thats ok, as your all a little closer to where i live xx 

Thanks for welcoming me

Andrea xx


----------



## Ger x

Hi ladies 

Unfortunately it wasn't to be this time either,maybe 3rd time lucky   sort of prepared myself for it but it still hurts.

I'll have a few months to decide what we do next,dh has suggested Norway in june,or the Lister,either way it wont be Swansea as they are just not too keen doing blastacyst transfer since its been changed to LWC.Just gonna have a bit of fun for a few months,it feels as if my life has been in limbo for a while,gonna try and lose the 13lb i've gained through treatment ,weight watchers here i come next thursday 

I wish you all the best of luck   and will pop on to see how your doing now and again,hope you all have your BFP really soon

bye 4 now      

Ger x


----------



## nicola.t

Ger - I am so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you hun.

Notice you said LWC aren;t keen on blasts. We had blasts there in Oct last year and we never got the impression they weren't keen. Have you had a chat with Mr M about that?

Tiger - 22 eggs, thats fantastic. i too had 22 at last round of treatment of which 19 fertilized. We took them to blasts. Of which by that stage we were left with 3 perfect blasts. We kept in regular contact with the clinic throughout the week to check how they were doing before ET. They were brilliant, couldn't fault them. Good luck for transfer tomorrow.

Spk later guys.
Nicola xx


----------



## PMA

Ger so sorry hun lots of    coming your way.

Nicola we have ET booked for tomorrow however as you said becuase we had so many that fertilised, do you think we should ask about blastos? when we asked before EC they said they don't do that on the first go?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ger - so sorry to hear - sending you a big hug!!

PMA good luck for tomorrow, I'm also at LWC tomorrow for the dreaded scan, will be praying tonight for a thick lining!!!


----------



## PMA

Tiger

good luck with the lining


----------



## Ger x

Hi Ladies,

just a quicky to wish PMA good luck for the ET tomorrow and Tiger good luck with the scan   and thanks for your big hugs...so needed

Nicola-Hi, yes we did have a long chat with Mr.M,he got out the success rates for 2007 for us to talk over,out of 580 transfers performed in '07 only 20 of them were blasts including you   congrats with the twins.   double trouble


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

Had my scan this morning and my lining is 9.5 - Im ready!! yippee.  As my embryos are cell 2-4 I will have to ring Tuesday to see if they have survived (please, please!) and if so, will have et next Wednesday - roll on next week.

Good luck with your et today PMA.

Ger - hope you are feeling a bit more positive about your future today.

Cath x


----------



## PMA

Tiger excellent news 

well i am PUPO with "gavin and stacey"       

Had 2 8 cells transfered and 7 ready for freezing today and the rest they are going to take to blasto and we will call on tuesday.

now i have to wait not good at waiting!!! 
off to listen to my positive cd!

lol


----------



## Shoe Queen

PMA - fab news!! keep those easter eggs nice and warm and give em lots of choccy!!!!

x


----------



## caz nox

PMA - Gavin and Stacy - LOVE IT! makes me laugh so much! Did you see it when they were getting busy in the bedroom and they were having brekkie downstairs! hahahahaha

Well, good news from me - I know have the all clear on EVERYTHING that is bloods and Hyscosy! 
So, we have decided to try IUI again and the LWC Swansea is offering a 3 for 2 on IUI and I am hoping that it works again for us (worked first time). Failing that then it is maybe off to Norway! 
Hope everyone is ok with everythins and good luck all. 

PS - I am back to the clinic on the 31st March at 3.30pm for a review with Mr M and then hopeing to start IUI staight away! 

Yippppeeeee


----------



## PMA

caznox      excellent news! 

yes great it is sooo funny!

xx


----------



## PMA

spooks the detective - i have been laying low recently   i will pop over now and say hi! you must think i am terrible!


----------



## NatR

Hi Ladies,

I've made my first appt at LWC for next Fri, have been at IVF Wales since Aug 07 and still no idea what's wrong, DH had ST and they said all ok, so just me, I had laparoscopy and hysteroscopy 2 weeks ago and feels like waste of time at the mo, they didn't do dye test as had no dye avail and found endo in womb but not treated as "not that bad", they then sent me away for another 2 months to wait to see consultant.

I feel so frustrated, we've been ttc for 3yrs and still no further forward. Fingers crossed that next fri is productive and things start progressing.

Hope all goes ok for you both (PMA & Tiger) Gutted to read your news Ger

Take care all

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi NatR - good luck for your appt next friday.

PMA - how are you feeling?

Caz Nox - great news!  Heres hoping your next IUI is a success.

Am starting the dreaded steriods today!! Am already feeling the pinch in my clothes and will be even worse when these things take hold!  Am just hoping I have a reason to be busting out of my clothes soon!!!  Am off to the local pub this afternoon (although no drinking for me!!) and will try and relax a bit this weekend before ringing clinic on Tuesday!

Cath x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

After a very long and anxious day, I telephoned the clinic at 3pm only to be told to ring back in half an hour, have now just been told that they are going to thaw my embryos tomorrow and I have to ring at 10am in the morning - am so gutted, I cant take all this waiting, I really feel like crying!!


----------



## PMA

tiger good luck for the thaw process.  

i have been having waves of PMA and NMA! this is a long 2 weeks 

i hope everyone else is ok

lol
x


----------



## Ger x

Good luck for tomoz tiger,i've got absolutely everything crossed for you,today must have been awful for you 

PMA-hoping the dreaded 2ww wont be too long for you,its a nightmare is'nt it ? good luck 

Hi caz nox i've noticed your over on the norway thread too,i'm waiting for Jon to email/ring with appointment date for beginning of april,may just ring them tomorrow.Are you going over soon?

Bye for now,will keep an eye out to see how your all doing


----------



## PMA

ger, good luck in norway, will be thinking of you


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

Was feeling really positive about ringing the clinic today, only to find out that 3 of my 4 did NOT survive and the remaining one is not very good quality, they said it had gone from 8 cell to 5 cell - does anyone know what this means? they asked me if I wanted to go ahead but of course, I dont want the last few months to be for nothing so am booked in for 11.30 - am feeling very unpositive at the moment.


----------



## Ali Louise

Im new to all this so please excuse all my rambling. Ive read your messages and it all seems it bit daunting to me.

My Dh (31) has low sperm count, Ive (29) had Laparoscopy which showed Mild Endo but no other problems. Mr M has recommended ICSI, I begin injections 02/04 which Im not looking forward to and Im just getting over a cold which isnt helping! 

Can anyone offer any advice? For example I heard that Pineapple juice can help improve lining thickness? Also drinking Milk what is this suppose to help with?  And the term 'Stemming' is this when your taking injections? Would be grateful for any advice x x


----------



## Ali Louise

Oh God, Drugs delivered today......how am I gunna do it...some of the needles are huge!  

Am feeling like "whats the point"   

Its hard to stay positive, a letter arrived from Mr M confirming our treatment and Dh sperm is terrible ...only 1million, with 3 motile on each slide! I am    

They have given us 40% success rate...which I thought was good but keep thinking that 60% is unsuccessful! 

This process is sooo complicated and such an emotional rollercoaster. Sorry guys for being such a wimp and moaning mini but so much can go wrong and feeling worried and anxious about it all.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali Louise

How are you?  You are right it is such a rollercoaster.  This is my fifth time at taking all the drugs and everything so know what you are going through.  It is really hard to stay positive but unfortunately that is what we must do.  The needles do look daunting at first but you will be fine, you get used to them!  The procedures are pretty ok its the emotional side that always gets to me, the not knowing is the worst!!! I was successful enough to have my dd through ICSI in 2005 and have just had a frozen embryo transfer yesterday (using the same embryos) so am now on the 2WW and have to just think that what will be will be, we have no control over it and we can just make sure we do everything right.  

What protocol are you following? how do you find everyone at LWC?


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

Tiger - how are you doing - any news on your embie? 
Ger x - we are toying with Norway in Aug - but of course the IUI will work first! 
Ali - my hubby says it is always 50 % of it working ie 50/50 if it works! but then that it is his positive attitude! Have you got Zita West book? if not pm me your fax number (if y ou have one at work) and I will send some pages to you on Stimming

I am having my consutaltion on Monday at 3.30 so if anyone else is there make sure you say hi to me! 

I found all the nurse's there FANTASTIC - I love them and also the receptionist and of course MR M!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Caznox

Well I did go ahead with the transfer yesterday, so now have one embie on board!  Am not feeling very positive about it, as the embryologist (melanie) said that when it was frozen - day 2 I think it has 8 cells but when thawed - yesterday it had 5/6 cells but she said as long as it was 50% viable, in other words as long as it had not lost 50% of its cells (any less than 4) then it was still ok - am confused, does this mean it is a 2 or 3 day old embie?? when my other embryos were put back (2005) they were at the 2/4 cell stage so am further along this time but do I have to account for an extra day?? The only positive to it is that at least I know we're not having twins!!! dont get me wrong, would be grateful for anything but got to look at it lightheartedly!! Thought I was going mad yesterday, was so upset with everything but am taking it easy today and just going with the flow!!

How you doing?


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi All
Thanks for your replies x
Im having long protocol?! Still finding these terms difficult to understand! Start Supefact on 02/04 and got my scan on 15/04. Had my inject teaching today ...not too bad (The huge green needles they sent dont need to be used)     
Thanks for you positivity guys. Think this is what we need    

Caz Nox, I dont have that Zita West book (unsure how to PM but fax number for work is 01792 306170 I am in work tomorrow Fri between 08:30-14:30, let me know if you able to fax tomorrow and what timish and ill look out for it) would be grateful for any pages of advice...am I right in assuming Stimming is the term for the Stimulation injections??  

Also Tiger you mentioned putting on weight is this what I should expect? Also do you mind me asking, did they give you any reason as to why your 1st ICSI failed and did you do anything different on the 2nd attempt when you were successful? 
I find the LWC alright, but then I dont know any different. Mr M did the consultation but A Fisher done the inject teaching and went through treatment plan with us.  Actually A Fisher said that the success rate for frosties at LWC in Swansea is on the increase, so thats good news for you Tiger!!     
Goodluck with  I cant wait to get to that stage...if I get to that stage hope DH   sample is OK and I produce eggs! Keep me posted with all your twinges!

This is for you Caz nox   Hope all goes well on Monday.

PS. What is the Cyclogest Pessary for? Does anyone know roughly when these are suppose to be taken and how LOL!! States on box vaginal or rectum TMI I know!    ?? Ive got 45 of them surely I dont use them all

xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali Louise

Glad to hear your finding the injections ok.  With regard to putting on weight, everyone is different, Im quite small (about 7st) so each time I do the treatment I always end up putting on between 7 - 10lb, it comes right off once Ive finished but I guess it must be all the hormones?  My 2nd successful ICSI , I took steriods and baby asprin, am also doing that this time around.  The cyclogest pessaries are to be taken to help support the lining of your womb just before and after any treatment, also if you get a BFP you have to take them for the first 3 months of pregnancy.  Ive always taken them vaginally but this time around for some reason I had to take them rectally - dont know why but was dreading it, but in truth its easier and less messy than the front door!!!!

Hi Ger and PMA - how are you both doing?

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi Tiger,

Ah I am literally learning things everyday! Read on one of the threads about baby asprin ..at what point did you take this during your treatment, may mention this to LWC and see if they think I should do same. The thing is they say it helps prevent mc but they dont recommend you take it until after mc ing if you see what I mean!! I just want to ensure I give myself the best possible chance! Cant believe you have to take so many pessaries!! LOL. Sorry to sound daft but you say you take them before treatment and I start injections 02/04 so should I be starting the pessaries then? (you mentioned the LWC earlier, they should have really discussed this with me...but I always worry that Im jumping the gun on things)

Just been reading the voting Polls thread which is quite interesting...im becoming addicted to this site!

How you feeling anyway? I am   that all will go well for you x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali Louise

To be honest, I really cant remember at what point I took the pessaries last time around when I did a fresh ICSI cycle (2005)? With an FET it is slightly different, I started taking the cyclogest a few days before my transfer this time.  The LWC didnt mention the asprin or the steriods to me the first time I did ICSI but when that failed I wanted to know what more I could to to help my treatment in the future.  They mentioned the asprin as this prevents m/c as you say, although never had a history of this as never been pregnant before that time!!!! The steriod was also introduced as they said maybe my body was not accepting the embryo as it looked upon it as a 'foreign object' and therefore was rejecting it - hence the failed ICSI first time around.  The steriods are supposed to make your body more succeptable to accepting a foreign body i.e. an embryo.  I dont know whether it was down to these or just luck or just timining but it worked for me the 2nd time around.  A friend of mine has also just started treatment at the LWC so I told her to mention that she wanted to use these, theres no harm in asking.  They may feel you dont need them? I suppose everyone is different and to them, each cycle is a learning curve.

Am feeling fine today - no twinges, nothing - really normal so dont know if thats a good sign or whether its too early days!!

Cathx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

Ali are you there at work? I have it here ready to fax to you! just let me know when it is safe to send XX 

Cathy - I have asked for steriods on my next IVF (hopefully IUI will work) did Mr M give them to you? I h ave my fingers and toes crossed for you! XX


----------



## caz nox

Ali - are you there?


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi All,

Soz Caznox only now loggin in. Having problems with fax machine at moment sorry to mess you about are you able to fax on Monday anytime between 8.30-17.30?  Sorry again Ive been racking my brains as to who I know that has fax but to no avail!!! Everyone does things through PC nowadays!  Dont worry if you unable to fax on monday Ill try and look for book over weekend x x

Tiger its still early days so try not to worry, everyone is different some people have AF pains and some dont!! I wish it was more straight forward. Will be thinking of you over weekend.

ali louise x x x x


----------



## wantabump

hi all
        well im on my 2nd attempt of IVF in swansea with Mr M and currently taking my down regulating drugs.  i go for a scan next week to check all is ok before i start the puregon.
They are going to reduce puregon by half this time because i made about 30eggs last time and over stimulated resulting in having to have a FET.  my embryos didnt survive the frozen process, except 2 and they were slow in responding really.  Hence an unsuccessful attempt.

Being positive this time and just getting on with things and hoping for the best.  The 1st failed attemp hit me for 6 a bit and it took a year for me to be ready for my 2nd.

Im finding this baby asprin talk very interesting and will ask the clinic when i go.

Good luck to you all :O)  my EC and ET is week beginning 14th april 08.
xx


----------



## caz nox

Hi Ali, 

yes - I am in work on Monday 8-3 - I will pm you my email address - I havn't got a scanner otherwise I would scan it. Email me when you are ok to take a fax. 

Wantabump - good luck! I am hoping for my basting to be around that same week! 

Carrie
XX


----------



## Ali Louise

Forgot to mention Tiger, I also read on one of the threads about Pineapple juice and Fresh pineapple...its suppose to be good to have whislt on 2ww cant remember which thread but the have been some votes on the Polling thread ...worth a look I suppose does anyone else have any other views on this    Crossed fingers for u x x x  

Also A Fisher mentioned that I should eat high protein foods and have isotonic drinks when I start the Puregon.  Hey Wantabump how much Puregon are you going to be on? Mr M has put me on 150 or 200iu  is this high or low dosage?  Ill be having scan on 15/04 to start Puregon so let me know how your goes! 

Ive just had call from LWC who stated that I dont need to start Pessaries yet!!! Phew ! Also they discussed Baby Asparin and said that I CAN take it, only BABY Asparin (just buy over counter) and if Im going to, then to start it now, but I have to make sure that I let the LWC clinic know if I do take as it effects your blood. They went on to advise about the long term effects of Asaprin and suggested I speak to my GP if Im worried. Im going to take it anyway.

PMA ....How are you have you had any news?

Caz nox ...sorry forgot, you have appt on monday so Goodluck and keep us updated x

Ali Louise x   

and dont forget


----------



## caz nox

Ali, 

also drink PLENTY of water - thats what helps  you grow lots of follicles. I drank 4 pints of water a day - it also helps flush all the drugs through! 

best of luck! 

Carrie!
XX


----------



## owenowendig

I've been using Swansea now for 3 years.  Find them ok, just not very forthcoming with advice when it goes wrong.  I've had 3 failed ICSI last 2 have been frozen.  Got 6 eggs left and trying again again in June.


----------



## PMA

Hi Everyone

Welcome owenowendig Good luck for the your next time, sorry it hasn't worked so far. 

Caznox i hope you are feeling ok and looking forward to the basting! 

Alilou I have been drinking loads of water and isotonic drinks. I had 22 eggs so don't know if this had anything to do withit! i was on 150 too - i have PCO so they didn't want me to over stimm. I think they startt everyone on that and see at the next scan how you are doing. THe injections are fine, i did mine in the stomach and just did it really without trying to think of it.

Wantabump - lots of luck for the tx, i have 7 in the freezer too - strange isn't it!

Tiger this 2ww is the worst part of the tx! i hope you are ok and ruby looks divine!! 

DH and i are going away for the night tomorrow so at least that will take my mind off it (who am i kidding as if anything can take my mind of this!)

xx

Have a good weekend all


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

PMA - hope you have a fab time away and try to relax! (easier said than done) 

Hi Owenowendig - I know its heartbreaking when if fails but if you can keep going, it will be so worth it in the end!

Wantabump - as I said above it is heartbreaking when it fails, I just wanted to keep going - we had 4 attempts in under 8 months - quite taxing on the body with all the drugs but I couldnt give up - you'll be fine!

Hi Ali - thanx for the tip about the pineapple although I thought that was only for your lining, Im not sure about the 2ww but will have a go - I also ate loads of protein (am a vegetarian) ate loads of tofu and fish etc. and also drank loadsa water too!

Carrie - hope you are ok!

I had reiki this afternoon - very relaxing and Im suprised at how calm I am feeling about everything even if it is a BFN for us, I am still grateful for what I have (just hope I have this mindset if it all goes wrong!!)  - got to think positive!!!


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi All,

Think I may try Reiki on my 2ww, I have booked the time off from work during my 2ww as holidays so may aswell pamper myself! 
Been away this weekend which has really taken my mind off things, started the baby asprin yesterday. Went to Boots and couldnt see anything labelled 'baby asprin' so asked the pharmarcist and she handed me tub of dispersable tablets. When I looked at the label it didnt say 'baby asprin' so I told her its got to be baby asprin and handed tablets back  . She then checked with another pharmarcist (by this time queue of customers had formed) The 2nd Pharmacist asked what did I want, so I told her again, then she wanted to know what were they being used for.. OMG so I told her to help my blood   . By now everyone was looking confused!! LOL!. So 2nd Pharmacist said these are the correct tablets but they are nicknamed baby Asprin as its half the dosage 75ml of the normal ones! So I said can I have 2 two tubs and the Pharmacist said why do you want two, R they all for you? So I said yes they for me, and I dont know  ...just to make sure I dont run out. (Was secretly thinking dont wanna go through all this again!) Pharmacist said theres 100 tablets in there and I can only sell you one tub! LOL! I rekon they thort I was gunna try poison someone!!! Such a parlava!!! 15/20minutes it took, dh was not amused!        

Owenowendig - Have they tried anything else like assisted hatching or like Tiger she had steriods and Baby Asparin on 2nd attempt then baby Ruby, Ruby, Ruby arrived. Whats you DX?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali Louise

What a nightmare trying to purchase asprin!!! I also asked for 'baby asprin' first time around and my pharmacist told me the same thing 75mg, have since discovered you can purchase this anywhere in any supermarket off the shelf, just bought my last ones from Tesco!!  Reiki is fab for relaxing and I feel it did help a lot in my last treatment!

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all, wondered if if I could join you lovely ladies as I am about I undergo my very 1st ICSI treatment.  I am 32 and my DH is also 32 we have been trying to conceive for nearly 2 years but have recently found out my DH has low sperm count. Mr M advised us in ICSI which is all a little nerve racking!!! we start next week the same as Ali Louise (Good Luck!)
Hope to speak to you soon


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Kathryne

Glad you could join us!

Just to let everyone else know Kathryne and I actually work together and I know you have been experiencing problems so its great that you have joined this network and can get support from everyone that is in the same boat!

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hey kathryne,

Glad to have more support    Think we need plenty of it.
When do you start your Supefact? Im starting on wed, already having difficulties sleeping, my mind is just constantly on this! I just want it to hurry up so I can find out one way or another...Roll on Wed!

Tiger and PMA - How you both feeling any symtoms yet? 

How is everyone else? Feeling    I hope. x x xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali 

Am feeling ok - day 5 and have been experiencing stomach/back cramps, feeling a little bit sick and have a fuzzy head today!!

How is everyone else?

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Ali

I'm not quite as far as you yet I'm only going for the blood test tomorrow then they will pop me on the pill!! oh joy.
I read that you might be interested in Reiki - well my DH is a Reiki practioner thats who Tiger goes to.  If you are ever interested just let me know I'm sure we can sort something out. God luck for Wed lovely 

Kat x


----------



## wantabump

Hi all
        thanks for the messages, this is a lovely little group.

my sister is doing reiki and my partners step mother is a reiki master so i will ask them both to so some work on me! hope it works.  i know i had a really bad arm/top of back last week and had some reiki.  i felt so relaxed and stress free after it and no pain the day after!! wow.

i am feeling a bit tired in work today and started my period on sunday.  supposed to have a scan tomorrow but i called today and changed it for wednesday.  then i start my puregon.
i have a bit of a fuzzy head too tiger and i was very sick on saturday morning.  yukky.  

anyway.positive thoughts to you all and lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali Louise

Kathryne - Will definatley have some reiki sessions with your dh, when you get the chance PM me with the costs, place etc!. You lucky girl you should be the most relaxed out of us all, Ill be relying on you for relaxation tips! I didnt have the Pill ...is this something I should have asked for...anyone else had the Pill? 

Tiger - Those cramps and sickness maybe a good sign do your (.)(.) hurt yet?   

How about you PMA?

Wantabump - Keep me posted on your scan Ill want all the details and dont forget the water! LOL.

Ive started drinking loads, like you Tiger Im trying to get through 4 pints a day, cant stop Peeeeing!

Caznox - thanks for pages from Zita West book they are extremley useful think Im gonna get the book, Ill be an expert at ICSI in no time!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali

No - my boobs arent hurting just yet but that doesnt stop me feeling them every 5 minutes just to check!! 

wantabump - hope you are feeling better today?

PMA - whats news?

Caznox - how are you this week?

Hi Kathryne

Cath x


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

Ali - glad you got them - my hubby calls it my bible! 
Tiger - hope that 2 ww is going fast  - gah I HATE the 2ww!! 

Good luck everyone

Oh - can I have details of your Rheki too - I would love that - I need some de-stressing! 

i am leaving in 5 mins for my appointment - its just an initial one so that I can get the go ahead for IUI (again) 

I will let you know tomorrow how it goes!


----------



## Ali Louise

In case anyone is wondering Ive blown everyones bubbles to make sure we all have a lucky number *7*!.....I know youre probably all thinking I _crazzzzzzzy_ and need to get a life but it makes me feel little luckier! LOL


----------



## Ger x

Hi everyone 

Checking in to see how you lovely ladies are doing!!

So glad to see some newbies on this thread,lovely little group now.Welcome all!!

Cath and pma,how are you both doing hunnies?? not long now...hang on in there ok? 

Well,i've just got back from a nice and relaxing weekend in Butlins!! well not soo much of the relaxing 
Saw "Chico2 sat nite and "Same difference" last nite... wayhay Lol,no they were good...honest.
Rio loved it, hubby hated it,no pleasing some people 

I'm excited as we've got an appointment booked for the week after next in Norway,just need to book flights now.I'm nervous but looking forward to it,focusing on the next cycle seems to helps a little from the hurt i'm still feelin from the bfn on the 20th,it was exceptionally painfull this time as i feel my treatment at the LWC this time round compared to 4 yrs ago were miles apart, to me it was very money orientated amongst other things.... but i wont go on about it as i know alot of you girls are very happy with the treatment there....but i need to get my notes for Norway so have asked dh to ring up for me as i'll end up sobbing on the phone and i'll be an emotional reck again!!  i still haven't recieved a phone call from the clinic to see how we got on with my test...obviously it was a negative for us but after spending 6k on the last cycle 4k on the 1st a courtesy call of 30 seconds would have been nice as i really liked and got on great with all the nurses there just feel a bit let down  a bit of aftercare would have been nice.A friend of mine says they charge £25 for us to have my notes....oh well whats another £25 Lol

Speak to you all soon 

Good luck everyone   

Ger x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ger - sorry to hear of your disappointment with the clinic - although they have been wonderful, sometimes it would be nice to have a little aftercare - I agree.  Glad your hols went well, not so sure about the music choice though - hee, hee!!!  Fab news about Norway, we all need something else to focus on!

Im on day 6 of the 2ww and range from really positive one minute to really negative the next - I just dont know what is going on although feel suprisingly calm.  Am back in work and it is definitely taking my mind of everything.  Have been having frequent af pains especially in the back area and last night they were so sharp it made me feel a little sick - had a fuzzy head all day yesterday too but today I feel 'normal' still no sore boobs but they are considerably larger than normal!!! (advantages of cyclogest!).  Am just praying I get to the weekend without af showing up, as long as she stays away I feel more positive!!


Hi to everyone.

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Ger

Lovely to meet you! Sounds like you had a fab time in Butlins and sounds like a well deserved break.  
All the very best for Norway not too long to wait - thank god.
I am only starting the whole procedure tomorrow but in a strange way I'm really calm who knows what lovely mother nature will have in store!!! Speak to you soon love Kat x


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

katheryn - thanks fory ou details - we are still trying to decided what to do! 

I need everyones thoughts please - we dunno what to do?? 

should we: 

3 x IUI at the cost of £2000.00 (inc drugs) 15% each cycle overall 45% 
1 x IVF at the cost of £2500.00 (free drugs from GP) 45 ish % chance of working

Mr M suggested we go straight to IVF - for no particuar reason - my tubes are clear and hubbys swimmers differ he has had brilliant counts and then not so brilliant. 

My last two MC were just "unlucky" as we have had every single test going... 

I DUNNO WHAT TO DO!!! money wise - we are ok - need to be a bit careful but I am more intersted in getting a baby! 

HELP! 

ARGGGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Caz Nox

You have to go with your own instinct on this one hunny.  When I had the same scenario represented to us when our IUI's didnt work - I didnt want to hang about so I said right thats it, Im going straight to the top so to speak and opted for ICSI, I had not hesitation in missing out the IVF I just wanted to give ourselves the best chance.  Although my hubbie has low motility, he had a very high sperm count so IUI could have worked but the way I saw it was that we had been trying for over a year - nothing was happening so just wanted to go straight for ICSI.  Im not trying to influence your decision you and your hubbie have to do whats right for you that was just my personal experience.

Hope you are ok.

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Hiya Caz Nox,

Like Cath I have to agree you need to go with your own instinct - but I'm sure you will both make the right decision in the end - not an easy decision though!  Me & my hubby have been trying for nearly two years so we thought we would we would go straight ICSI...who knows what will happen! 
Good luck with you both making your decision
Love Kat x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi Everyone,

Well what a decision to make Caz Nox! 

Like everyone else I feel it is yours and dh decision but here are some questions to ask yourself I hope they help and not confuse you any further!!!

1)      If the IUI failed (sorry but its an option) Do you think honestly think you'd stop there or would you end up going for IVF anyway? 

(Is it IVF or are you having the ICSI procedure? ICSI seems to have better success rate again than standard IVF? Did you say you were taking the Baby Asprin to help prevent M/C and has Mr M mentioned having Blastocyst so your eggs mature for longer?)

I know all this comes at an extra cost but perhaps its worth finding out if it will give you a better chance. 

2)      3 X IUI has same success rate so is it worth putting yourself through 3 treatment cycles when with IVF its only one. 

3)      What about going to Norway like Ger? This maybe a cheaper option? 

I also read on one of the threads that this girl 24 had ICSI in India and they put back 6 eggs!!!!! Either 3 or 4 of them have fertilised!!!!!  

Goodluck and let us know what you decide x x x x


----------



## Ger x

Ooo thats a tough one Caz,decisions decisions!!!

You have to do what feels right for you and hubby...but i do have a friend whom iui worked first time,and she was considering going straight for ivf similar dilemma to you,you could be lucky like her and looking at your age you do have time on your side to try the different options available to you as long as finances will permit of course, unlike me where time is running out as i'm an old bird (but with the mental age of 19yrs)  

But yes,it certainly is a tricky one,personnally i would go straight for icsi as much higher success rate but thats just because of my age.

I'm off to Norway as they have a very high success rate at the clinic,and of course the money- icsi is £1700 incl dh tesa,exc drugs,they dont charge for blastacysts also or freezing of embryos.
This will probably be the last attempt for us,as its taken control of our lives again,its put a strain on our family life and we just have to thank our lucky stars that we have our little one.

Sorry if i'm not much help ,but one way or another it will work for you soon 

Ger x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hey All,

Zits West suggests that in her experience Spring/Summer treatments tend to work better! So this is a bit of positive news for us!

Caz Nox, thought you could have IUI free on NHS but 12/18mth waiting list? So what about going to Norway now paying for IVF/ICSI at cheaper rate and can you keep yourself on NHS for free IUI?

Sorry hun but have been thinking about your predicament and keep having these ideas!!!

Goodluck for your treatment in Norway Ger fingers crossed for you x x x 

NatR - Not heard from you in a while how did your appt go at LWC ?


----------



## NatR

Hey all,

Sorry for being quiet the last few days, have had a bit of stress in work.  Redundancies announced and my job is poss affected, trying not to let it get me down too much.

My appointment on Fri went really well thanks Ali, feel really positive about it, I'm going on Thurs for Hycosy, fingers x it'll be ok.  Mr M is cool and I found all the nurses really nice. I can't believe the difference between LWC and IVF Wales, probably partly to do with the fact that we're paying for the treatment, but it feels like our situation matters and that we're not just a number.

Good luck for tomorrow Ali & Kathryne, sending you both lots of        Ali, do you think the Zita West book is worth the investment?

Tiger, hope the 2ww is not too bad for you and the big bad AF stays away

Good luck for Norway Ger

And Caz Nox, what a decision for you and DH to have to make, I wouldn't know where to start, go with what feels right for you both

I'm going to see my godmother soon for some Reiki, DH is not a believer but I'd like to give it a go, anything to help us get our beanie and I'll do it!

Take care all,   it's everyones month/year

Nat

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Nat - good to hear from you.

Good luck for your Hycosy on Thursday - just a small tip, take some painkillers before you go, they gave me some at the clinic beforehand but dont know if this is still their procedure.  The hycosy is fine in itself but afterwards you can experience some quite strong cramps (bit like af) dont want to worry you but worth taking some painkillers.  Im sure you'll be fine x

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

NatR - Caz Nox sent me a few pages from Zita West which gave tips on many different things such as diet, vitamins,relaxation also she talks about the treatment and what to expect symptoms etc! Im def going to get book, it only costs 8.99 so def worth the investment I think. The LWC are good but I find they havent really given me advice or talked in depth about what to expect. They seem to be telling me things on a need to know basis whereas I like to know everything!!  By the way just looked at your weight chart good luck with that and if you ever need any encouragement just let us know as youve come to right place! Hope all goes well with your hycosy!

PMA & Tiger - the days are passing hope those lil embies have snuggled in! 

Wantabump - When is your scan?  

Kat - Ive mentioned the Reiki to Dh so will be looking for appt in 2/3 weeks, will PM you once Ive decided exact date.

NicolaT - Hope all is well with you? Would love to have twins myself ..but am not greedy 1 will do nicely! Fingers crossed.

Popsi - how are things over in IVA Wales?

Hi Owenowendig you need to get a calender up to count down the days until your treatment starts!

Ger - If baby/babies are conceived in Norway will you name it/them Norman or Norway or Norweiges? ..Maybe not its not exactly Paris or Brooklyn! LOL! How long will you have to stay over there?

caznox- A Womens Intuition is never wrong.

22 hours left til my 1st jab whoooooooopeeeeee am actually looking forward to it bring it on!! XXX


----------



## popsi

Hiya Girls

I am ok, things quiet this end at the moment, running my 3 month trial on 
DHEA v placebo ? then icsi in July.

Its great to see everyone moving along nicely on this board   i read everyday but feel like i am imposing chatting on here as I am not in your clinic

Where is everyone from

Andrea x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Popsi

You dont have to feel like youre imposing - anytime you wanna chat you get on here!!! July will be here before you know it!! What clinic are you at?  Im from mumbles, swansea.

Hi Ali - your posts do make me laugh - you seem so upbeat all the time which is great you need a sense of humour when doing this!!!

Day 7 for me and was feeling really positive last night, although today got major af pains so am now not so positive - roll on next week - just want to know one way or another now!!

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  
Well had my very 1st (treatment) injection this morning - once the results are back on those I guess I start the pill!!
Nat  - sorry to hear about work hope it all works out ok for you.
Ali - I really hope you gab goes ok - you are so positive a real inspiration and a good laugh  
Hi Popsi - nice to meet you as you are probably aware I'm really new to this site but it think ifs FAB!
full of great advice and new friends 
I think I'm also going to invest in this Zeta West book - sounds really interesting!
Not too sure if anyone is interested but there is an article in this months Slimming World magazine it mentions Zeta West and infertility in it - you may find it a good read.

Kat x


----------



## PMA

Hi all

am I glad I started this thread, it's getting quite popular now!!  Hello to all you newbies and oldies(not literally but you know what i mean )

KathrynE Welcome and good luck with the treatment. the zita west book is good, i know i found there is loads of advice and it gets quite confusing for my little old brain 

HI Tiger, isn't the wait horrible  lots of  to you for the next week.

Hi Popsi - your not imposing, i thought i was doing that on the ivf wales one, - I didn't even know it was a clinic i thought it was for people having IVF in wales  I hope the trial is going ok.

ALiR good luck for the first jab, Ifound it easier to do the jabbing myself in my stomach. good luck 

NatR Sorry to hear about your job, good luck on thursday 

Hi ALIlouise i hope you are ok 

Ger, good luck in Norway. I have been the with work a few times, it's really strange they all have their lunch at 10.30am! 

Caznox I would go for IVF i think? oh i don't know, mm sorry i'm not helping 

Hi wantabump hoe you are doing ok.

well as for me I have beem suffering from mild-moderate ohss since sat, i have swollen up and put on 5lbs! DH is calling me his potbelly princess  Got really bad last night so i though we would go today and see what the consultant said.

Well after we got our   this morning   we went to the clinic who told me i do have it and to eat lots of chicken and drink lots of water, i have to go back tommorrow.

trying not to get too excited there is a long way to go which i am sure will make this last 2ww seem like a breeze!

lol

x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hey potbelly princess!! he he ! (Thats actually quite sweet!Ahhh) 

        

I am soooo chuffed for you PMA      for joy!!

Did you get BFP on Home peestick and do you have your Blood test in clinic tomorrow? How many embies did they put back?

I know your trying not to get too excited, but I cant help myself I think this is grrrrrreat news!!  

Hiya everybody  

Your not imposing Popsi, we're all in same boat really so doesnt matter what clinic we at! Im from Swansea Vale! By DVLA in llansamlet Ent Zone.


----------



## PMA

Hi ALi lousie

THanks, Yes i did a pee stick, it's mad because I have waited and waited for today, I went to the loo twice last night and could not bring myself to do it, I guess ignorance is bliss! So when i did finally do it ( i pee'd in a pot!) I left it and DH went and got the result



its going to be a long 36 weeks!

x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi PMA - wonderful news congrats xxx  all the very best for the future
Kat x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Fab news PMA on your   hope I get to that stage!!

Take it easy 

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hey Tiger we are keeping our fingers crossed for you! Im kinda dreading the 2ww but at same time looking fwd to it ... As Ive never been pregnant I c it as "they are actually putting a fertilised egg inside me, so technically I'd be pregnant, wouldnt I ? Even if its only there for a few days then at least Id have still been pregnant"  It just whether the lil sod will stay there snuggled! 

Its hard to decide whether symtoms are good or bad news but I suppose having any symtoms is better than having nothing! Im sure gorgeous Ruby is keeping your mind off things a little bit anyway!

PMA - cant believe you peed in a pot and got DH to do it!!! Thats hilarious ! Id prob be like you, better to dream that theres something inside rather than face the grim facts that may lay ahead!!!

Glad to hear your injection was ok Kathryne 4 and half hours left to go to mine......wooohoo!

Gotta go back to work C ya later chickens x x x


----------



## caz nox

PMA - congratualtions! 

As for me - we have decided to go on holiday beginning of May and then come back to IVF!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Caz Nox - I think youve made the best decision!! good luck and hope you have a great hol!  Where you going, anywhere nice?

Hi Ali - let us know how the injection goes!!

Kat - just wanted to say a big thank you to you (for getting me through this week and the next few days)!!

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi all,

Well the deed is done!!   I stuck needle in and Dh injected Drugs! Cant say it hurts when solution goes in but I could definatley feel it! I have red patch on tummy now! Dont know whether its the drugs but I can feel a headache coming on!  (I am a hypocondriach though so just ignore me, Ill prob have all the side effects going!)

Holiday will do you the world of good caz nox, a bit of time  and  with Dh ! ..lucky you!!! I dont have time for that now as Im on here too much!! LOL!  

Oh Tiger hunny days are passing by so stay positive, its out of your hands now so no point stressing just try and go with the flow! Easier said than done I guess!  

Hola everyone else!

PS Thanks everyone for being so friendly, its nice to feel Im not on my own in this game!


----------



## NatR

Hi all, what a 24 hours since I last posted!!

I agree Ali, it's lovely to have people who are in the same position - you are so funny and good with words, it puts a massive smile on my face before I start!!

PMA - WOW that's fantastic news for you , I'm so happy for you hun (mad considering we've never actually met, but I was so excited for you I had to tell my DH - while he was on the phone I add!!!!!!)     I don't know about anyone else but it's given me a real lift today and some hope. 

I really am keeping my fingers crossed for you tiger, hopefully it'll be your month too, sending you lots of      
Thanks for the advice about tomorrow, I've got my painkillers ready!!

Ali & Kat - hope the first injection has gone well (that is the one thing I'm scared about with this whole thing - I'm such a wooss!!)   thoughts for you two too!!

Hello to everyone else I've missed!!

Oops nearly forgot - I'm from sunny Barry!!

Lots of love & babydust to all

Nat xx


----------



## Ali Louise

Nat R - The injections not that bad, but just to let you know when the drugs company delivered them to my house, I went through the box or "my goody bag" and saw lots of needles that were two inches long yes, two inches ! Too say I cached myself is an understatement! But Clinic said these dont need to be used ! The needles we do use only about centimetre long, and it seems to go in pretty easy! x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Nat - day 8 and feel nothing today.  Last night was in agony with backache and sore boobs but nothing today and thats even worse than having af pains as I dont know whats happening, its turning me  

Hi Ali - dont worry - you get used to the injections, Ive done it 4 times now so am a bit of an expert!!!!

Hi to everyone else - how are we all this morning?

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies how are we all today 
Ali Louise - glad to hear your injection wasn't too bad you brave little soldier he! he!
Caz Nox - really good idea to go on hols and come back all refreshed - where you going? I would love to go on hols right now!
Tiger - What are best friends for?  

Lots of love to everyone

Kat xx :0).


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

We are off to sunny spain! hubby wont fly so we booked with ferris holidays and I cannot wait! 

I feel releived that we have made a decision now. 

Ali - glad the stabbing is ok - time will fly by now! 
Tiger - I always get a back ache around same time and got a BFP each time.... 
Kath - best of luck 

Oh - I live in Ystalyfera ( I am a londoner married to a welsh man) 

Love to all


----------



## Shoe Queen

Caz nox - thank you for your re-assuring words although am really going   at the moment what with all the boob feeling and knicker checking - just want a sure sign!!!  Have a fab time in Spain, when you off??

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi guys,
Spain...sun sea and sex!!! Think we could all do with a bit of that couldnt we ladies!! 
2nd injection done. Dh injected solution rather quick this time....the little  so it hurt slightly!

Ive got so much info from FF. By all accounts I need to do the following whilst stimming
*Drink*
Real Pineapple juice - for the selenium that helps thicken lining
2 litres of skimmed/semi skimmed Milk - as contains protein
2 litres of water 
NO caffine (Ive already given up my morning cup of tea, and Im finding Im drinking so much water I dont really feel like any other drinks!)
NO fizzy drinks - contains aspartine
Isotonic drinks (thought that these contain caffine or is that just redbull? Will look at ingredients I think)

These days I spend most of my time on the loo!

*Eat*
Chicken - Protein
Fruit and Veg (thoroughly washed to get rid of the toxoplasms or something like that?!!)
Tinned Tuna - Protein
Baked Potato - Protein
Baked Beans - Protein

Anyone got any other ideas? I dont really like Brazil nuts! Would a Juicy steak be ok, I havent read anything about red meat? Also what about Eggs are they are these good or bad fertility food? - hope good as I love having omlette!

Chocolate must be kept to a minumum! Boohoo!

*Suppliments *  - Gonna have to visit Holland and Barrett in swansea on Sat!! 
Spirulina - protein
Wheatgrass - Protein

Keep tummy and back warm! 
Can you ladies answer me honestly, did you do all the above or am I becoming obsessive Think I am!

Please keep your fingers crossed that Dh will have  for EC/ET. Mr M hasnt said that this could be a problem at EC/ET time but reading some of the threads, Im worrying a bit now! Is this a case of LWC not giving me whole story or am I doing what I usually do and looking for problems! Surely Mr M would have said something if this could be a problem?

PMA - How did the appt at the clinic go? 
Hope everyone else ok? Kat have you started Pill yet?
Counting down days Tiger youre halfway thru 2ww ,your symtoms do sound very encouraging aswel!Got everything crossed for you hunny x x x x


----------



## starkymind

Hey girls. ..

hope you dont mind me jumping in your thread but gwent seems a little quiet lol


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Starkymind - welcome, how are you, you will find a great bunch of girls on here to support you.

Ali - you do brighten up my mornings!!!!! Everything you are doing is perfect, you are eating/drinking all the right things!  last time I did it I was the same as you although being a vegetarian I got my protein from other sources, seeds, tofu, quorn, lentils etc.  I also switched to organic fruit and veg as much as possible although dont really know if it makes a difference and it can get expensive! I think steak is ok as it is protein and eggs are good too.  Holland and Barrett have a big sale on at the moment so good luck on Sat!

Feel suprisingly 'well' today, no cramping, no symptoms, nada!! Dont know if this is a good sign or not? Had a horrid dream that af showed up with a vengenance last night - took me a while to realise it was a dream this morning but didnt stop me from running to the loo to check - phew!!! as long as she stays away then there is hope!!

Kat - Thanks for your tip about butterfly's!! I dressed Ruby this morning (in a rush) and when I dropped her off I noticed some things had fallen off her skirt (she loves sparkles and gems etc) and I noticed they were 2 little butterflys!! am taking this as a sign and will carry them with me.

For anyone who thinks Im mad - Kat kindly told me yesterday that the butterfly symbolises 'hope'!!  I'll try anything me!!!!


Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

"Its Friday YYYIIIPPPEEE!"  
Morning Ali Louise - Sounds like you have everything under control - I'm a little like you I need to know everything then assess the situation again!! hopefully I start the pill on Monday!! I'm trying to diet big time at the moment not doing too bad considering. Not looking forward to the dreaded injections though!
Hi Starkymind - welcome on board nice I originally come from Gwent, Cwmbran but moved about 6 years ago now live in Baglan.
Cath - Keep hold of those lovely sparkly butterflies and remember everyone Hope! Hope! Hope!  

Love Kat xx


----------



## wantabump

Hi all
        Hey ali, what about crisps and nuts and chinese, cheese - thats what ive been told to eat.  there goes weight watchers eh! i will eat and drink what you have written too  

i went for my scan on wednesday and all was ok to start stimming.  they reduced my puregon to 125 and i have another scan tuesday.
i asked about aspirin and they said i could start taking it after egg collection.  what do you all think of that?  good/bad?

xxxxxx


----------



## Ali Louise

Hola!

Wantabump - Crisps hey? Wells that a nice suprise, not sure about the chinese though, I find their hair gets stuck in my teeth!!! Urghhhh LOL! but Ill definatley be adding Cheese and Tomato omlette to my little menu!!
Glad scan went well, not really sure what to say bout the baby asprin thing, probably doesnt really make much difference as its recommended you take to prevent M/C so as long as your taking once eggs transferred.

Hi starkymind, glad to have you on board, just had quick look on Gwent and it is rather quiet!! x x

Thanks Kat, Ill be looking out for butterflies ...think we are all going crazy!! Anything to give us hope and happiness, but the luck I get all Ill probably find is a bloody moth! is that included Kat? I do believe in all that, like finding white feathers from lost loved ones and angels! PS> goodluck with diet..is that dieting to loose weight or healthier eating?

When is D day Tiger or should I call it 'T' day? On and off symtoms sound ok usually I get a constant pain then AF arrives, just keep taking things easy hunny. We went down Mumbles for a walk last Sunday, lush weather roll on summer! Has there been any news from PMA and her appt at the clinic? Hope everything is ok as am starting to worry bit now as weve not heard from her for few days! 

Hi everyone else, caz nox, NatR, Ger and Popsi and anyone alse I may have missed x x x xx x x x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Want a bump - taking asprin after egg collection is fine - although Im sure I started mine earlier than that but if thats what clinic have told you then I suppose you trust their judgement.  Not everyone needs to take it, it was recommended to me because I kept bleeding before I got to test day (in other words kept losing the embies) so I guess they thought I needed to take it.  4th time around and I got a BFP with my dd so fingers crossed for you x  

Hi Ali - good to hear your upbeat this evening - how are those injections going?

Im feeling ok today, no symptoms, no af pains nothing, although boobs have definitely increased gone from an 'A' to about a 'C' mega for me!!!!  Am going to take it easy this weekend, dd is going to my mums so will have a rest and if the weather is nice, will be venturing to mumbles myself!!  Still undecided as to when to test - will keep you all posted.

Hi everyone else

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Hey Pammy!!![fly] (.)(.)[/fly] [fly] (.)(.) (.)(.) [/fly] Well at least you got somat out of all this hey!!! LOL!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ali - ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha!!!!!! My dh is smiling too!!!

Went to bed last night completely exhausted only to wake at 1am and couldnt get back to sleep (hence the early post!).  Day 10 on the 2ww (sounds good said in a geordie accent!) and I know test day is looming, cannot get my mind off it!!! Have decided if af doesnt show up will test Monday, 7th (lucky for some!).


Cath x


----------



## NatR

Morning all, hope all is well!

Quick update for you, I had my hycosy thurs and they said my tubes were clear - I'm still in shock cos I'd convinced myself there was gonna be a problem!!

Mr M has put me on clomid now starting from next AF for 3 months - has anyone else on here used this? I've got so many questions I don't know where to start, my head as been spinning since thursday.

Tiger hang on in there on your 2ww hun, hope Monday is a positive day for you in more ways than one.

How are u both doing Ali and Kat with the injections - how long do they last for then?

Hope everyone else is ok, I'm looking forward to a relaxing weekend, might take the dog for a nice walk today as hubby is working, we'll see if I can drag myself off the sofa!!!!

Nat xx


----------



## Ali Louise

<--------------------
<--------------------
Someone blow my bubbles so it ends in 7!!! He he

Will post a bit later hunnies am going to Tesco now x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Nat - fab news.  Dont know much about clomid im afraid but ive read other posts of people who have taken it and I believe it is quite effective.


----------



## Kathryne

Good afternoon lovely ladies!!
Ali Louise you are absolutely mad - but I love it you do make me laugh he! he!
Cath (a.k.a. Pammy he! he)- come on now girl hang on in there you know you can do it!  
Nat R - Good to hear everythin is ok I think Mr M is lovely.
Hi to everyone else and hope you all have a fab weekend.

Love Kat xx


----------



## PMA

Hi All

Ali louise i blew you some bubbles hope you are keeping well. I took the supplement pregnacare which is good for conception, ate loads of protein, no alcohol or caffeine and had 4 brazil nuts each day. Oh and had a chinese! 

Tiger - aka pammy - HOpe you are ok it is hard the 2ww but the big (.)(.) is a good sign 

NatR good news your tubes are clear, enjoy the walk

Kathryne - hi hope you are ok

Wantabump good news about the scan here's to lots of follies 

Hi Caz noz hope you are keeping well x

as for me I look 6 months pregnant because of this ohss, it is really uncomfortable and i hope it clears soon! 
1st scan is wed 23rd so i am on count down till then

lol
x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi PMA - I know what you mean, when I was pregnant with my dd I looked about 6 months in the first few weeks due to all the drugs, hormones and prodding around but I just kind of stayed like that until the end!!! Good to hear from you x

Hi Kat - what you up to today?

Well ladies, I finally did it.......I actually bought my test!! Just got home now but too afraid to have it in the house (in case I tempt fate) so it is sitting in the glove compartment of my car as we speak/write ready for Monday morning!!!

Ali - how did your shopping go?


----------



## Ali Louise

Thanks for the bubbles guys x x x x x

Well got some brazils suppose I can eat them as its only 4 a day anyway, might even enjoy them(doubt it)
Also picked up some isotonic drinks but noticed the ingredients state that they contain aspartine! Well am gonna drink a couple of bottles a day on stimming anyway as the nurse suggested it! Am starting to get conflicting information now, suppose thats what you get when youve got access to so much info!!!

Dh went down Fallbay Rhossili as he played his 2nd game of rugby this season, that left me with a relaxing day but am bit gutted as my four horses all fell during the Grand National! typical! Anyone alse have any luck?

So hence all of the above I am now going to Holland and Barrett Tomorrow hope its open on sundays?

So Tiger AKA Pammy so the 'T' day is monday! Try your best to wait until then cant believe its the 7th aswel! I rekon thats a good omen! Like the Big Brother accent, think Ill be saying that everyday if I get to the 2WW stage anything to drive Dh mad!!! LOL! (notice Im saying 'IF' -  feeling pessimistic today thats because I lost in Grand National now Im thinking I never get any luck!!) 

Glad to hear youre OK PMA (other than bloatedness, I feel like that every evening after my Dinner!) by the way what was the pg blood test like any chance of twinies?

Hey NatR great news bout your tubes! Ive a friend that took a course of clomid and now she got a lovely little boy, think its definatley worth trying if theres chance you can get preggers without having to go through IVF/ICSI!
Injections are fine I just pinch an inch then I stick needle in and Dh injects solution. Have to take them until my scan which is on 15/04. Then they'll decide whether I can start puregon! Fingers crossed hey!

Hi Kat   and everyone else


----------



## Ali Louise

Just found out a horse had to be out down after race! 

I think thats awful, poor horse, its upset me am starting to think its rather cruel Im mean the Grand National is an accident just waiting to happen, when you think about it, all those horses going at once !  If there were Jockey casualties every year then Im sure they'd ban it!    Not gonna bet on national any more!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone - today has got to be my worst day so far on this 2ww! woke up this morning feeling very pessimistic, really dont think it has worked now, dh told me to take the test but cant bring myself to do it.  My boobs are still there although no soreness and my bloating appears to have disappeared so no belly!!  Feeling really down and sorry for myself - is it just me or does anyone else wonder 'why me? what have I done to deserve this'?  We have a lovely house, good jobs, nice people, yet all the luck seems to happen to others, shall we say 'less fortunate than us' (a nice way of putting it)!  

Sorry for my rant girls - just having 'one of those days'!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Ali Louise

Morning all,

Hey Tiger hang in there hunny, you are doing so well! Its only natural you gonna start feeling anxious as it is so close the the 'T' day. If I was you I'd try and hold out and wait til tomorrow before doing test! But saying that if you think that it will make you feel any better then do it, its your choice but youve waited this long so another day will be in your favour and possibly give you a more accurate result! PMA is probably the best person to give advice as she's been there! Dont know how I will feel when its my time! Youve been having on off 'symtoms' all through which I assume is good sign so try not to worry.

Chin up   

Take yourself out for Sunday Lunch to take your mind of things or even go for little drive and see if you can find some snow Im sure Ruby would love that!! But remember to keep yourself warm ! Hee Hee

Ive been feeling same as Ive has no symtoms whatsoever from this Suprefact are you suppose to? Its making me feel that the drugs are not working!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali - thanx for your well wishes.  Ruby is with my mum, but just rang her and they were playing in the snow this morning in her dressing gown and wellies !! so that cheered me up!!

I dont think you have any symptoms with suprefact um.....cant really remember, I just found all the drugs made me very short tempered and stressed but then those feelings will come with the reality of doing what we are doing!!  Im sure the drugs are working just fine - when is your next scan?

Cath x


----------



## PMA

Hi ladies

just a quick post from me to say   Tiger  

x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Thanks PMA - I will keep you all posted!


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi Girls,

Well have you done it yet Tiger? Have got my fingers crossed for you! Remember we are all here for you x x x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls - well I tested early hours this morning and got a negative result.  Am absolutely devasted, in work today and really dont want to be here, its all I can do to stop myself getting upset.  Af still hasnt shown up  (which she normally would have done by now) and strangely enough today my boobs are really sore so will test again on Wednesday (official day).  Dont think there will be much difference in 2 days but heres hoping.

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies.

Hope this Monday morning finds you all well.  
Can I please ask a big favour from you all!!! Can you all please please send tiger (a.k.a my bestest friend) some really positive thoughts   - as she really needs them today.  There really is a small glimmer of hope that this actually may still work.


Lots of love to everyone Kat xx :0).


----------



## Ali Louise

Hey Tiger, Its not officially test day yet so there is still hope! Ive read on some of the threads about late implanters which shows as a negative then couple of days later a positive! Alot can happen in 2 days!

I know that the last place you feel like being is in work but perhaps itll keep your mind off things, Do another test on wed and lets keep our fingers crossed, AF isnt here yet (.)(.) still sore so there is still hope x x x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Thank you ladies for all your well wishes especially Kat  !! Dont know what to think now as my symptoms are getting stronger aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh         let my BFN turn into a BFP.

Cath x


----------



## NatR

I'm praying for you tiger, first time I've logged in since saturday so just catching up, every month of trying naturally i used to test early if i thought i may be pos, my hubby used to give me a right telling off!!! As Wed is your acutal test day and symptoms are getting stronger we'll all be praying and sending you BFP vibes until wed!!

Good luck for wed hun      

Nat xx

PS hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## caz nox

Tiger - fingers and toes crossed for you! 

I have just called Mr Mamiso - he was busy but I asked the nurse about it to ask him as I have changed my mind and I want IVF again with Steriods.....lets wait and see if he calls me back... 

So, if it is ok we will be starting in May - woo hoo! 

love to all the girls and keep up that PMA!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Caz Nox - Good luck with the IVF & Steroids - I bet you are really excited for May!
Nat R - I have noticed that you have lost loads of weight (well done!) are you following a diet plan? I am trying to do Slimming World but like everything I get bored every know and again - just trying to get myself back into shape. Wish I was 21 again he he x
Tiger - not long now til Wed come on you can do it!
And good afternoon to PMA, Ali Louise and Wantabump - did you all have a good weekend?

Love Kat


----------



## Ali Louise

Well I got my spirulina and it says to take 9 tablets each day!! (3 3times a day) Will take them but think not that many, maybe two or three a day thats if I can remember! Did not sell wheatgrass so am giving up on that!

Ive come to conclusion today that your treatment can go either way no matter what you do! I must get these pessimistic thoughts out of my head! 

Catch you all later x x x x x x x x x x x x 

Roll on 15/04/08 Scan day!


----------



## caz nox

he called me back - he does make me laugh - he is so lovely! 

Its a yes - he is happy for me to try steriods - so, we are gonna have a holiday then start in May! 

anyone else starting in May? 

Ali - keep PMA! it WILL work! 
Kat - where are you in your treatment? 
PMA - when is your scan - well done! 
Tiger - I think it will be a BFP! positive thinking!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Caz Nox - great news, Im sure you feel happier now you are doing everything you can to give yourself a good go, you can enjoy your hols and get back on the rollercoaster!!!

Hi Ali - its so easier to change between negativity and possitivity at least you you know you are giving it your best shot - thats all we can do.

Kat - Sending you   for tonights exam!!

Hi Nat - thanks for your well wishes x

Im still so confused, its weird but a big part of me is convinced its going to work (apart from my negative test this morning) my boobs are definitely getting really sore now (they hurt when I walk)!!       please let the last few months be worth something!!!!

Cath x


----------



## PMA

Hi ladies

Caznox great news   Mr M is funny, he said my insides where juicy with the OHSS  They don't feel juicy they feel like rocks!

Tiger and my always right dh said  they don't tell you to test on one day if you could test before, try and hold out  sending lots of   and 

alilouise You do have to try and be positve but also level headed otherwise you will go mad!! (well i did )

HI to everyone else, off to cook

lol


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies - how are you all today?

Caz Nox - I am at the very beginning really! my DH & I went for a consultation with Mr M approx 2 weeks ago, had my 1st hormone test last week so hopefully will start treatment shortly. Have to be honest its all very daunting!!  

Tiger - good luck for tomorrow - think positive! thanks for the good luck message for my exam, hopefully it helped.

Good morning to everyone else and I hope you have a fab day

Kat x


----------



## Ali Louise

Good Morning All!

Thanks guys am feeling happier today, Just looked at the Calender and realised that scan in one weeks time so thats not to long to wait! Cant wait to start the Puregon, I think thats when the games will begin so am counting down the days!! 

Hope all is well with everyone, goodluck for tomorrow Tiger x x x x x x

Any news with anyone else, all boring on my my front for a change??

Oh I forgot was bad girl on weekend! Had 1 cup of tea on Sat and had two glasses of red wine with my sunday lunch! What the hell! Ive still gotta live havent I!!!!  X


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hey Ali

Good to hear your looking forward to puregon!!!!  Dont worry about the tea (or wine) I think you're fine right up until you have your embies put back - cant deny yourself everything!!!

Cath x


----------



## wantabump

hi all
        tiger, good luck sweetie.  hope all is ok.xxxxxxx


----------



## wantabump

hehehe, just read your reply to my last message ali louise.  hair!!  euwww hehe 

And thanks Tiger on your message about the aspirin, much appreciated sweetie.

I went for my scan today and i had about 10 follicles on right side and about 5 on left side.  fingers crossed now and everything goes ok.  I dont feel as bad this time as the last time as i overstimulated then and things went wrong from there really.
i have another scan on friday and then hopefully EC on monday and ET on thursday.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

wantabump - great news about your little follies - good luck for Friday.

Will keep you all posted about my testing but I honestly dont hold out much hope!!!


Cath x


----------



## Ger x

Hi everyone 

Thought i'd pop in to wish cath all the best for tomorrow ,positive thinking please  and a huge congratulations to PMA,well done huni 


Best wishes to you all


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi all - Its a BFN for me! am totally gutted.  I used first response but as I still have no AF and strong symptoms, my dh has just gone to buy a digital test I think its a waste of time but hes full of hope.  He suggested we try again straight away but I just cant face it.

Cath s


----------



## Kathryne

Tiger - My thoughts are with you & DH you know where I am if you needs me.
Morning to everyone hope you have a good day xx

Kat x


----------



## Ger x

Soo sorry Cath i feel your devastation 

Take care huni


----------



## caz nox

Cath - I am so sorry - look after each other. 

keep fighting!


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi Guys,

Well there's nothing that I can really say Tiger other than Im thinking of you  

The IVF game can be so cruel and sometimes I think it is just pot luck!! WELL BRING SOME LIKE OUR WAY!!!

Maybe concentrate on your step forward now, easier said than done I suppose but it may keep you focused and positive!  

We'll all have to go through this so just remember we are here for you like Kat said! XXX

Goodluck wantabump for your scan on Fri? Do you have you any symtoms/side effects??

Also just wanted to say well done to NatR can see from your ticker that youve lost more weight!!! Well Done hunni! XX 

Sorry guys no more time for any other personals on lunch break! Will post again later x x x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls - thanks for your well wishes.  Needless to say we are devasted, feel like Im back to square one again where I cant face seeing babies or pregnant women.  Really difficult at the moment as at Ruby's nursery half the mothers are pregnant with their 2nd/3rd children.

Just spoke to Ann at the clinic, she was lovely so we are booked to see either Dr. Thackare or Dr. M next Thursday - have decided upon ICIS again - cant believe I have to do it all over again - bring on Round 6!!!!

Cath x


----------



## caz nox

Cath - thats it girl - keep that fighting spirit up! 

You never know, we might be cycling together?


----------



## NatR

Hi all,

Just a quick one as we're off out for a meal, but I haven't been on since my last post so couldn't stop myself from logging on!

Cath, I'm so gutted for you. Try and stay positive hun and if you want to rant come on here, I'm sure none of us mind. Get those positive thoughts back ready for ICSI in May.  One positive to concntrate on if you can find the energy is that it's worked before and you've got the lovely Ruby to show for it so it can happen again, keep your chin up xxxx

Thanks for noticing the weight loss Ali, I'm trying really hard now and I think perhaps the worry bout my job helped!!!!!!!

All is ok on the job front at the mo, thank god, I managed to keep mine, so that's a relief.

Good luck for Friday wantabump. Hi to Kath and Ger and everyone else

Gotta dash now cos hubby is getting impatient!!!!!

Love to all xx


----------



## PMA

Nat - i am so sorry hun, i know what you mean about everyone being pregnant, i have pretty much been a recluse since december.  You are doing the right thing go girl it will work next time  lots of   to you and your dh

Natr - well done on the weight loss  what's the secret? 

Caznox and Ger i hope you are ok, a girl on my cycle buddies, - bok has just come back from norway and found it really good

wantabump - that was the same as me good luck with the scan on friday.

Alilouise i hope you are ok hun with the downregging


lots of   to everyone and anyone I have forgotton
x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi All,

Forgot to mention earlier I saw Mr M at ASDAS yesterday ... thought he would have been shopping at M&S with his wages!!! LOL!  Didnt really acknoweldge him though as I was too busy looking in his basket!!!  he he! Also I was soooo disappointed as I picked up a packet of Rich Tea biscuits and half way round the store I realised Ive stopped drinking Tea!!! So I had to go and put them back!! Didnt fancy dunking a rich tea in my glass of water!!!

D/R going fine thanks PMA but was complaining that Ive had no symtoms then yesterday got bruise after injection and today I have been overcome with tiredness!! I could have fallen asleep at desk today in work!! That may have been to do with the Indian head massage that I had though! 

Hope the exam went well Kat??

Hey Ger, roll on April the 17th then hey!! So I assume you'll have to stay over there for ages then whilst D/R, Stimming and 2ww?

I like the 'fighting spirit' as caznox says. Think we've all got a bit of that in us aint we!! Glad you gunna give it another go Tiger ...what do they say if at first you dont succeed then try try again! (provided you dont bankrupt yourself I suppose)


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning everyone - feeling slightly better today- back at work and facing reality!!

Ali - I dont think you're supposed to have any symptoms on suprefact?? cant really remember but am sure to find out (again).  I know what you mean about bankrupting ourselves - in total we must have spent about £20k and am starting to worry that if it doesnt work out next time - will we spend even more or just call it a day?

Nat - good news about your job - what stage are you at now with your treatment?

Wantabump - all the best for tomorrow.

Caz nox - got no choice have we unfortuantely, if we want any more children (which we do) then we have to keep on going - hopefully we can start in May so would be great if we were cycling together!

Ger - thanks for your thoughts!

PMA - how are you feeling??

Kat - Thanks for your support over the last few weeks (I know Ive been hell at times to work with!) but guess what - you're gonna have to do it all over again!!!! only this time...we'll both be in the same position!!!!

Cath x


----------



## PMA

Hi ladies

hope you are all ok. lots of   to you tiger. 

I am still extremely bloated and have had to buy some big shirts to hide it 

hope you are all ok , ger, caznox, alir natr, ali lousie kathryn and anyone else i have forgotton

x


----------



## NatR

Evening all!!

Hope everyone is ok and have had a good day.

Good to hear you are feeling a bit better today Cath, take it easy though and don't push yourself.

PMA - I'm sure the bigger shirts will come in handy for you later on anyway, the bloatedness will soon develop onto a lovely bump for you!!

Ali - I love your PMA and your bankruptcy comment made me crack up - you have a fab way of words hun, keep up the PMS it certainly gives me a boost! Hope the injections are going ok and you don't get too many bruises hun!

How are you doing Kath, I hope my friends are as supportive as you, Cath is very lucky to have you.

wantabump - hope you got on ok today....

hi to ger & caz nox too (it feels like the waltons here now with so many names - it's fab!!)

And as for me, I picked up my clomid today and AF due on 17th April, will start Clomid on day 2 I think! But I'm in a bit of a dilemma at the moment, don't know if anyone can help or give me their opinion.........
I've got a girls weekend away on the 25th April (which has been booked for over a year) it's a massive drinking session Friday and Saturday and I'm worried about the effects the drinking will have on me - do you think I should wait until May to start the clomid or start april and hope for the best, I really don't know what to do, don't want to waste a month on clomid but May feels like ages away right now.  I'm gonna try not to drink too much while I'm away, but it's gonna be so awkward and I really can't get out of it.

Hmmmm decisions decisions, sometimes I really hate how some people get preggers with no effort or even intentions and here we all are worrying about drinking tea let alone alcohol. My sister in law seems to shell babies like peas and drinks and smokes through her pregnancies, it makes me so mad    

I think I'm feeling a bit of PMT coming on here, plus my auntie is having a c-section tomorrow with her 2nd, I just wish it was as easy for me.

Sorry for the long message and moaning, hope I haven't bored you all to death!!

Nat xxxx


----------



## wantabump

hi everyone

awww youre all so sweet on this board.

Tiger - so sorry hunny, but you know what you just have to keep on.  i made the mistake og leaving it a year before trying again and i nearly drove myself crazy with the baby thing.  if it doesnt work for me this time im going to go straight into another cycle and push myself!!!  you can do it hunny, its worked for you before and it will work again.xx

PMA - ive bloated a little this time but not as much as before. 1 more needle and i think i would have burst. i looked like a weeble!!  are you in pain?

Nat - maybe you should have a lil break hun, get hammered, recover and then start again. ( getting hammered sounds so good)   im looking forward to going to that new club oceana when this is all over :O)  maybe we should all go!!!!!!!!!!!

i know how you all feel about the baby thing.  my sister has just had twin girls.  they are so sweet.  my dh keeps saying why have they had 2? couldnt we have just had 1.  its hard eh!!

ali - [email protected] Mr M in asda. what did he have in his basket?

Well me at the moment - i cant inject myself at the moment!! argh!!  i think its because ive hurt myself twice now and its put me off.  my mother in law came up tonight to inject me and my dh will be home for the rest of the injections.  thank god.  i sat there for 15mins the other night, just couldnt do it!! nightmare.
my side effects at the mo are tiredness and bad headaches.  bits of an achy belly. apart from that im not feeling too bad.
tomorrow is the measuring of my follicles and monday EC.  its the 2ww im not looking forward to 

love to you all 'hugs' xx


----------



## Ali Louise

Hey guys,
Less than a week til baseline scan!! Woopee Have been feeling very tired this week so glad for week to be almost over! 

Im sure Im actually loosing weight, I rekon its down to the lack of caffine as I did drink quite alot of Tea and coffee and I take 2 sugars also snack on biscuits with my tea so all that has been cut out now and replaced with Brazils and glass of skimmed milk..... which if im honest actually enjoying!

Mr M's basket ...well didnt really get to have a proper look ....did follow him to the fridge ailse but DH told me to stop stalking him! So I reluctantly got on with my shopping! Boo! (Did start thinking of quesions on tx that I could ask him while I had chance but thought better not as I have to keep on good side of him!)

Nat - I think you should have your girls weekend and delay clomid for one month! After all youve waited this long so another month wont make difference really and we in middle of April almost so May is just around the corner.
You could have a joint celebration the last night out for you as you never know the next one might be in 9 months time!!! Fingers crossed for you hunni!
Ive had glass of red last Sun but have read the threads and alcohol is bad for your eggs so may have another glass this weekend (If AF arrives Ill need to replenish my blood cells and red wine is good for that apparently!!)  But as soon as I start Stimming and those eggs start growing ill not touch a drop as I need these lil eggys to get big and strong for mummy! He He!    PMA PMA PMA PMA

Let us know about your Follies Wantabump ..Goodluck for Monday, what is your puregon dosage? ...Im suppose to be in clinic on Tues at half 1 so if anyone has appt then let me know and Ill look out for you!

As for the injections I know how you feel...I stick needle in and then Dh injects but last few times hes done it, its hurt and Ive bruise. Can you believe at the clinic the nurse said "Ah poor Dh its not nice having to give a sample" I said, Na I think Ive got it worse! But she disagreed LOL! Men, they have all the nurses feeling sorry for them and all they gotta do is wap one out!!

Okay lovely ladies catch up with you all tomorrow x x x x x xx x x x x x x


----------



## popsi

NatR, i have done 15 cycles with clomid, through holidays and christmas etc, so sometimes I have had a few too many drinks, and other months nothing at all, and the results have been the same everytime, so i dont think it really matters, but obviously the choice is yours x good luck


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies - feeling brighter this morning and much more sure of my future - one more go and then that is it!!!! (honest!)

Nat - If I was you, I would continue with the clomid and go away as well, I dont think one weekend is going to make any difference, as you say some people drink/smoke/drugs through their pregnancies - we have to have a life as well so personally I would just go ahead this month!! x

Hi Ali - great news on the weight loss, I always manage to gain but am hoping this half stone will fall off before trying again next month!!

Wantabump - that is the only thing keeping me strong - knowing it DOES work!!

PMA, Carrie & Kat - hope you are ok girls!!

P.S.  A night out at Oceania sounds fab - maybe we could all go in a few months and hopefully we will have 'baby bumps' as accessories!!!

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies - Sorry I wasn't in touch yesterday, I was suffering from a nasty migraine!! I'm sure it coz I've given up so much over the past two weeks -especially coffee!! this better all be worth it he! he! oh well it is Friday YYIIIPPPEEE.
Well I went to my exam on Monday evening - I am studying Anatomy & Physiology and Swedish Body Massage, end of this term I'm hoping to do reflexology (You have to laugh I work with Financial Advisers all day!!)
Hi Ali - Fab new on your weight loss - I'm trying really hard hopefully will loose a bit more before Ii start my treatment.
Wantabump - All the very best of luck for Monday I really do hope everything goes well for you  
Nat - I know what you mean and you're not moaning my cousin is exactly the same she eats/drinks everything she likes and has 4 yes 4 children!!! never mind one day we might be blessed.
PMA - Don't worry about the big shirts - you never know they may even be in fashion this session he! he!  
Tiger- Well what can I say except I love you lovely lady xx
And happy Friday to Popsi, Caz Nox & Ger x
Love Kat xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Afternoon everyone - quick update, feeling really rubbish now (not mentally just physically) AF arrived today in a big way.  Mega painful      (TMI I know) but am having heavy clots!! gross!!!  Is this normal

Gotta go and face all the friday shoppers in Sainsburys now!!!!

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Ahh Tiger Big   for you!! 

Its  Bo   cks there you are having your AF and heres me just waiting for the damn thing and its late!!   Bloody typical! ...no pun intended

I hope you feel better soon, have a nice glass of red or four tonight I rekon!! 

Hi everyone else other than no AF I have nothing more to report x x x x x x x 

PS:  Im up for Oceana!


----------



## wantabump

hi ladies.
            yay @ oceana 

i went for my scan today and my follicles are not big enough yet so mr m said i have to put my puregon up to 150 now.  im going in monday for a scan now instead of EC. hopefully EC on wed now and ET on sat.  

im tired today with a baddy head too 

hugs to u all xx


----------



## Ali Louise

Hey wantabump looks like you'll have a weekend downing plenty of water and isotonic drinks then!!! Ah itll be worth it though! LOL! I heard keeping your tummy covered and warm maybe hoTwiter bottle(not too hot) should help those follies grow aswel! Lets hope you feel bit better tomorrow! 

Goodluck for EC on wed!

Am still waiting for AF but tummy looking little bloated (and very bruised and holey) so fingers crossed she arrives tonight! 

PS forgot to say - glad exam went well Kat and also good news bout your job Nat, one less thing to stress about anyway x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hotwater bottle I meant dont kno what happened there!


----------



## Ali Louise

My computer wont let me type the goddamned word arghhhhhh

H  O  T  W  A  T  E  R        B  O  T  T  L  E


----------



## Ali Louise

Sorry - that is very strange! I have to give it another go    hotwater


----------



## Ali Louise

very odd try it yourselves! very very weird!


----------



## NatR

hot water

hmm lets see if it works!!


----------



## NatR

nope - it worked for me, maybe its a baby bug!! here's hoping it'll pass onto you and you'll get your bfp!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ali - are those drugs doing things to your mind!!!! what are you on?? P.S.  I have a large glass in front of me as I type!!!!

Wantabump - what a shame about the delay in your ec but its better to have the best quality eggs so is better to wait, I know its frustrating but worth it in the end!!

Hey Nat - how are you?

Kat - please take note of my above quote - yes thats right Im on the Vin Rouge!!!

Evening Popsi, Carrie, PMA and Ger - is there anyone Ive missed If so, evening.

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Type hotwater in one word Nat. When I type it appears correct but when I post it that strange spelling appears!

I am soooooo jealous of you Tiger! Mmmmmm nice glass of red, I could really do with one!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Im gonna get on this hotwater bandwagon and see what happens when I type it.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Oh my god ali - you are right - that is so funny I actually typed the correct spelling and that weird thing happened - we got bugs in our system!!!


----------



## Ali Louise

Ha Ha LOL

Told u in it weird!!!!

So glad it happened to you Tiger was really thinking I was loosing it!! Wonder what thats all about then!! LOL!!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

I really dont know hotwater hotwater - mad one!!  Hope you all have a good evening, Im taking my vin rouge and retiring to an evening of friday night t.v. whilst dh is 'on call' with work - great!!!

Cath x


----------



## popsi

hotwater


----------



## popsi

omg !! thats scary LOL


----------



## Ali Louise




----------



## NatR

i'm good thanks tiger, just running myself a bath, plenty of hotwater (hehe couldn't resist!!), get you on the wine, enjoy it!!

i'm gonna have a pamper tonight my dh is away with work and not back till tomorrow night so am going to spoil myself, i might not even dust the house until tomorrow afternoon - what a rebel!!!!! lol

hope everyone is ok today

speak to you all in a bit, might pop on whilst i'm having my face mask!!!


----------



## NatR

yey!! it worked!!!!


----------



## Ger x

Hellooo ladies 

Ooh Oceana woohoo!!!  or am i a tad too old??  

Ali-you are a scream  hoTwiter bottle there see  unless its changed whilst posting!! prob would have stalked Mr. M in asdas too just out of interest of course 

Cath-yep, know what you mean about the clots,actually thought my insides were leaving me at one point!! yuk... sorry TMI 
and bloody painfull too,as i usually have light,painless afs 
Glad you've decided on a fresh cycle soon,its gotta be done hun  enjoy your vino, ooh might join you actually...

kathryn-hope your migrains gone,ouch!!

wantabump-good luck for mondays scan huni you'll have lovely juicy follicles by then 

PMA-I recall being the size of a house at 3mths i honestly looked 6mths or more its those damn cyclogest  all worth it hun

Natr-well done with getting rid of the lbs,need to be doing a bit of that myself after the last 2 cycles gained a stone  enjoy your pamper nite 

Hi Cat,Caznox and popsi and anyone else i've forgotten. 

Me,well i'm all set to go next week staying near Stanstead wednesday nite,flying thursday morning,consultation friday morning then fly back on sunday.We're treating it as a little weekend away,never been to Norway so it'll be a change of scenary if nothing else 

If we decide to go for it we'll have to go back for 7 or 10 days for EC/ET (so thats our summer hols sorted for this year  )

Some of the girls rent an apartment or stay at the raddisson which i think is the more popular choice as the clinic has a special rate there for bed,breakfast and evening meal and has an inside pool,havent decided what we'll do yet...

So shall update you on our return

Lots of  

Ger x


----------



## Ger x

hahahahahahah its happened to me too,how odd!!!!

Hows that then??


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi ger,

Bet your very excited for next week. Hopefully will be nice relaxing break for you both! Ive never been to Norway let us know what you think! So do you do the D/R and stimming in UK then, how will they know when to do the EC will you still have to be monitored/scans in UK whilst stimming ? Cost permitting and if the stats/success rates are good for the clinic go for it hun! Fingers crossed that ICSI works for me if not Ill be getting more info from you on Norway and definatley if its cheaper! 

Never too old to have fun and have a lil     on the dance floor!! 

As for the hoTwiter bottle... it freaked me out!! At least now I know am not ready for the straight jacket ...just yet anyway!!! Aint got a clue why that happens....IF ANYONE OUT THERE CAN SHED ANY LIGHT??LOL!!

Well Ladies enjoy your glasses of wine or beer you deserve it anyway x x x xx x x


----------



## Ali Louise

coldwater


----------



## Ger x

your off your head 

Really not too sure on all the details about the d/r and stimming yet and the scan situation

Let you know all when i get back tho,i know stats are excellent and most importantly its sooooooooo much cheaper-which is the bit i like 

xx


----------



## Ali Louise

Hee hee. Well at least we know its just HOTwater that causes the problem


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Spooks - that is hysterical!! of course, I see it now!!!!  How are you?  Where are you having your treatment??

Hello all the other ladies!! AF is still here and just as nasty however, it has been a lovely sunny day and I took my dd to mumbles for a cycle so am feeling much brighter and looking foward to some more sunny weather.  Am going to indulge in another cheeky vimto this evening - just because I CAN!!!!


Cath x


----------



## popsi

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry -- i was the one that took the hotwater over to the ivf wales thread !! i thought it was sooo funny, but I did not know what it was about the rude words until now LMAO !!!  

Tiger, I am glad that you had a nice time in mumbles, i love it down there ! and i agree with you having a vimto tonight as i am sure it helps, over on the poor responder boards they call it womb juice, as they all swear it helps them during stimming to produce a few more eggs !! so who are we to argue.

Ger -- I was thinking of investigating abroad also, so i will be interested to know what its like over there 

Lots of love to everyone else (sorry I am hopeless with names)

Andrea xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Andrea - ah so youre the culprit for the naughty words spreading!!!!  I hadnt heard that drinking was good to produce eggs?  I thought it was best to avoid alcohol??

What is everyone up to today?

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Well hello there ladies how the devil are we all?
Tiger -YYYIIIPPPEEE you finally caved in a listened to you're goold old friend and had the vin rouge he he! Well Done.
Ger- All the very best for next week - will def be thinking of you.
A BIG Hello - Ali Lousie, Popsi and Nat
Hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend.

I'm totally hooked on the Zita West Book had it delivered on Fri.

Speak to you soon
Love Kat


----------



## Ali Louise

Thanks Popsi and Spooks for letting us in on that little secret!! I actually went to bed dreaming of hotwater!!!  

Just testing this one prickley 

Hi everyone else, Hope AF pains ok now Tiger? Im sure the glass of red helped! 

AF arrived for me yesterday and tummy now swollen as it always does time of the month! It gets me down a bit as Tum swells so much i actually look about 4months pregnant (Mother Nature so bloody cruel) and cant button my jeans, so spent all weekend in PJ's with my belly hanging out! NICE! Am really, really, really hoping and praying that this will be my last AF for 9 months! Starting to feel bit nervy bout this whole business now.

   to all you lovely ladies x x x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good afternoon everyone - well I have a very sore seat today from my cycling adventures!!! Just spent the afternoon at the Marina - its so nice - roll on summer!!!

Kat - I did cave in , Fri and Sat and guess what, whilst Im on a 'break' Im going to indulge again tonight!! dh is cooking (rarity) so am taking it easy!!!  P.S.  I will def be nicking that Zita West book off you - so bring it in tomorrow!!!

Ali - I know how you feel, Im still left really swollen from all the hormones and steriods and with AF now so am hoping it will go down over the next few days as Im out next Friday and a swollen tummy will be a no,no especially with my taste in 'fitted' dresses!!  Feeling nervous is normal - they dont call it a rollercoaster for nothing!! you'll be fine x

Spooks - thanks for your well wishes and will probably catch you on some of the other threads - I too am on lots of them and it has completely overtaken my addiction for '********'.

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Good morning lovely ladies, hope you all had a fab weekend.
Well I'm totally into this Zita West book she explains things really well - far better than the clinic at times!!

Hope to speak to you soon

Love Kat xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies - nothing much to report today - have just ordered the Zita West book (thanks to Kat) and will enjoy reading that over the next few weeks!

Am at the clinic on Thursday 11am so if anyone is about - please say hi to me.

Cath x


----------



## Shoe Queen

P.S.  Sadly am no longer Pamela Anderson these days - more like nicole richie!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Cath - you really ar eone CRAZY bird he he


----------



## Ali Louise

Tiger dont worry about loosing the (.)(.) its personality that counts and your prettier than Pammy anyway!!  

Well I still havent got round to ordering the Zita West book hopefully if Im successful   I wont need it, or on the other hand if Im unlucky then Ill have three peps I can try and scrounge it off when they are successful on their next cycle - CaZNox, Tiger and Kat      

Ger, just one more day til your travels, lets hope the weather is better for you in Norway   !! Goodluck anyway I hope the weekend goes well and that you manage to have some relaxing time together.

PMA how is the bloatedness and OHSS not heard from you in a while hope everything ok hun?

NatR any more weight loss to report are you following any kinda diet? Also have you started your clomid yet?

Wantabump - How did the scan go yesterday are those follies looking good, did they tell you what sizes and how many were there?  Are you looking forward to EC tomorrow, I hope its not too bad for you!! Plenty of sedation is what I say! 

Caznox- youve been quiet for a while whats been happening any more news on your IVF? Isnt your holiday coming up soon??  

As for me, had baseline scan today and nurse was lovely she managed to see BOTH ovaries (on 1st scan they could only see right one, was a bit worring!!) She said that there was a little activity on the right but more on the left so they have decided to start me on Puregon 200iu plus unawares to me I STILL have to take the Suprefact!! Arghhhh So now Im upto two injections a night!!!    The Suprefact dosage has been reduced though from 50mls to 20! So bring on the milk, water, pineapple juice, isotonic drink, brazils also they suggested to increase salt intake as this makes you more thirsty and helps you retain water. By the end of this ill look like this man   and when I start the Cyclogest the steam will be coming from my     

Ive got a scan next tues so am just counting down days til then now! 

Anyway I know its a big post and ive still probably missed someone out, if I have then Im sorry!  

PS: Nice pic Kat you & DH look lovely on your wedding day!  I mite try and get a scanner this weekend and scan some pics on....watch this space!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Ali - I have got loads of little useful tips from that Zita West book and I haven't even finished reading it yet - think I've even talked Cath into buying it  
Sorry to hear about the two injections - but I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end lovely. Roll on next Tuesday.

Ger - All the very best - keep in touch!

Hi to everyone and I hope you are having a good Tuesday.

Kat x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ali - Hi - I found you on ********!!! Thanks for your words of encouragement!! Fab news about starting Puregon, wont be long now - I think I only took that for another week and a half and then egg collection - how exciting.  How you feeling?


Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Well Im still trying not to get too exited. EC/ET due w/c 28/04/08 But I feel there are still alot more hurdles to get thru before I get to that point! I feel happier now that Baseline done as would have been very gutted if tx was cancelled at this early stage. Im just interested to know how many follies I have and what size they are so am looking forward to Tues!

Has the bloatedness gone down yet in readiness for your nightout? Do you know me and Dh left hosp today and we passed the pub and could have quite easily parked the car up and gone on an alldayer! 

Kat dont forget to post any of ZITA's tips, as for the two injections then like you say its worth it if it increases our chances of pregnancy. Anymore news on your bloods?

Ive been having terrible migraines of Suprefact and hot flushes so hopefully now dosage lowered these should stop aswel! (see I did warn you Im a hypachondriach!)


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali - I think the headaches are because the suprefact has put you into the 'menopause' so you get an insight as to what will happen to us in a few years time  keep drinking lots of water that will help!

Heres hoping you dont get to go on any alldayers for at least 9 months!!!!

Im pretty much back to normal - last day in work today until Monday.  Got hospital tomorrow so I shall keep you all updated with when I can start cycling again!!!

Cath x


----------



## Ger x

Hi ladies 

Thank you all so much for your well wishes-we fly in the morning,so we're off to stansted today after Rio finishes school to stay closer to the airport,it'll make things easier in the morning.

I'll keep you posted  dh is taking his laptop so may post while i'm there.

Only just started packing so take care girls 

Hope you all have a nice weekend 

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies  

Hi Ali - I will def post the good Zita tips.  All the very best for w/c 28/04 I will keep my fingers crossed for you lovely
don't forget to drink lots of water that may help with the migraines.

  

Hi Ger - All the very best lovely really do hope everything goes well xxxx  

Love Kat xx


----------



## Ali Louise

Hey Kat love your baby bumps thing going on!! LOL Very pretty anything to give us hope !! LOL!

Just a quick question does anyone know how successful LWC Swansea are compared to other clinics in the UK? 

Can only find LWC Swansea figures but cannot see how these compare to others


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

Sorry for being AWOL been so busy at work! 

Ger - good luck with Norway - let me know how you get on... 
Ali - hope those injections are going well - I bet it has flown by! 
Cath - Do you have any idea on when you are starting? 
Katheryn - love the picture - both look beautiful! 

My AF arrived on Monday so fingers crossed it will show up again in 4 weeks - unless we have a surprise?? So, I am hoping AF arrives on 11 May so then start then. I cannot WAIT! oh - and Mr M has agreed for me to try steriods!!! I am so chuffed. 

Anyway - must get on with work


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are ok
Caz Nox - you really are too kind lovely!
Ali - You like my little message do you like you said anything for a little bit of hope.
Cath - Best of luck for you today - I'll be thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else

Love Kat x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Well hello ladies, just got back from clinic saw Dr. Thackre was good to see her again, she was my consultant all through my last cycles and even performed my c-section so was nice to talk to her again.  Will have to wait until my next cycle now before I can start d/r am a bit disappointed as would have liked to have started straight away, anyway will be starting end of May and as this is our last attempt we are going to go to blastocyst stage so fingers crossed we get there.

Hi to Kat, Ger, Carrie and Ali.

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

A bit of good news all around then!! So Tiger will you be starting in June then? Suppose its a good idea to let you body recover and at same time gives you a few weeks to go out and enjoy yourselves!!

Caz good luck for May lets hope that those steriods do the trick, it certainly worked for Tiger anyway!!!

I was going to mention the blasts think I'll do this at my next scan, suppose we need to find out how many potential eggs Ive got first!

Nobody has mentioned about the clinic success rates?? Any ideas for Swansea LWC where ours is compared to rest in UK? 

Im finding eating difficult as my fluid intake is so high Im never hungry! Going to force a tin of tuna down me now for lunch!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali - I believe they have a good success rate - not sure of all the stats but they have some top embryolists working for them so good news!!  They dont tend to offer blasto for your first time - weve never been offered it before it was only because we told them it was our last go they offered it to us.  I think they would probably see how you go as this is your first cycle.  You also have to pay extra for them we were told today it is another £450 on top of the money if we wanted them!!!!! money making or what??  Anyway, know what you mean about the fluid, I am trying to drink 3-4litres of water every day to get me into the routine ready for treatment and it is proving hard - cant stop peeing!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is fine and dandy - just off to pick up my precious and take her to her nannies for a few nights!!!


Cath x


----------



## NatR

Hi all,

Sorry for the no show this week, I've not had 5 minutes to myself this week, have got my grandfather staying with us this week while he's down on his hols!!

AF arrived last night so taking my 1st clomid tomorrow, slightly worried as a lot of people are calling them crazy pills cos of the side effects and I'm crazy and emotional enough as it is at the minute.

How is everyone, I haven't managed to read everything I've missed, just wanted to get a message in to let you all know I'm still alive and that I am thinking of u all.

Hope everyone is ok and things are going well,   thoughts to you all  

Nat
xx


----------



## wantabump

morning all.
                trying to catch up on all the posts.  goodluck to everybody going through procedures
an update on me.
went in wed for collection and we had 17 eggs.  called the clinic on thursday and 12 embryos.  my belly is still a bit sore after EC and just trying to get it feeling a bit better before ET tomorrow.
Feeling a bit nervous and anxious now,  the dreaded 2ww is on me and im feeling it already.

Mr Mimiso is sweet, he fluffed up my pillows for me on EC and made sure i was comfy because he said i looked awkward.  aww bless.  Everybody was lovely as usual and made is feel comfortable.

hope all is ok with you all
lots of hugs
xx


----------



## wantabump

by the way the 'hotwater bottle' bit made me laugh!! hehe


----------



## Kathryne

Morning Wantabump - All the very best for tomorrow my thoughts will be with you lovely  
I think Mr M is lovely he really does put you at ease doesn't he.

Take care love Kat xx


----------



## wantabump

hi kathryn
              thanxs hun, just feel like im hanging around today.. going to do some housework i think to keep busy. hugs xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good afternoon ladies, just a quick post before getting ready for my girlie night out with lots of   before starting treatment again.  As I had the day to myself I have indulged in some retail therapy and bought loads of clothes and accessories and enjoyed spoiling myself (for a change) although didnt even think about having to (maybe) accommodating a baby bump - ooopppps!!

Have a good evening girls.


Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Morning guys well what a windy night!!

Hey wantabump so ET today.....whooppee. Well done on getting so many eggs did they all fertilise and have you got any frosties? Hope ET goes well are you having 2 put back? So 2WW is finally here for you!! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you dont get too bored, have you any plans, will you be off work for whole two weeks?  (Sorry hun for so many questions but Im a bit nosey!)

So Tiger did you have good night last night? 

Ger if youve managed to log on GOODLUCK FOR THE APPT, Im sure she said it was today!

A big   to everyone else!

Well Im having a chinese take away tonight from the Thai Phoenix and Im going to watch Britains Got Talent!!! Not an ideal sat night but the way I see it Ill have to get used to this when my cycle is successful!  Dh is so funny he actually decided what food he was going to have on Thursday!! LOL! He's written it all out and our order for the 2 of us comes to 20squid!! Looks like we going to have a right old munch this evening!


----------



## NatR

Morning all!

Good luck for today Wantabump - hope the 2ww is not too bad for you  sending you  that it all goes well

MMM chinese does sound good tonight Ali, I may be tempted myself, not been a very good girl on my diet, I didn't even go swimming as planned this morning - was feeling way too lazy!!!

Hope you had a good night out Cath, you deserve a good old drink before you start all over again!

Kat - I've noticed your losing weight ticker - how are you getting on? Hopefully better than me this week!!  We'll have to try and set up a weekly weigh in and tips to help each other!

Well I'm off to take my 1st clomid tablet now and then some retail therapy for me today!! DH is out all day at football so can get away with splashing out (hopefully without him noticing too much!!!! lol)

Take care all - have a good weekend

Nat

x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good Morning all!!

Wantabump - all the best for today, let us know how you get on! 

Kat - I cant stress enough make the most of drinking now while you can because believe me having a hangover with a hyperactive 2 year old in the house is hell!!!!!! 

Ali - Ive not been to Thai Phoenix yet but my dh nags me all the time to go - supposed to be very good - hope you enjoy tonight, Im also going to be glued to Britains got Talent!!!

Nat - dont beat yourself up about not going swimming, you are allowed to be naughty sometimes!! 

Im off to the beach this afternoon, hopefully the wind will blow my hangover away!!!

Cath x


----------



## wantabump

thanks for the messages girlies  

well i had 2 embryos transferred this morning.  out of the 12 there were 4 really good ones, grades 1/2.  the 2 best were put back in. all went well so now its the 2ww and lots of 

ive booked next week off work to just relax and do nothing really.  my sister has just had twins so i will go and help her to nurse them i think 
im really not looking forward to this 2ww.  my dh has got me chilling on sofa today, not allowed to do anything ( so sweet).  hes running around doing everything. hehe.  im going to enjoy my day of rest then back to normal tomorrow eh.  its a bit like a game of cards this. 'are they going to stick'.  well lots of love n hugs to you all
i have to call the embryologist on monday to see if the rest of the embys are ok and grew a bit more as they were a bit slow.  if all is ok we may have some frosties. xx

tiger - i hope your hangover is better hunny and that you had a fabulous night out.

love n hugs to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

wantabump - fab news, excellent grading now just pray they stick!! you are now officially in the 2ww madness, take it easy but best to try and be as 'normal' as possible - im sure you'll be fine x

Hangover completely gone now!! just really tired so probably have an early night!


Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Wantabump congratulations on being PUPO good grade embies aswel so well done!

Make the most of Dh running around after you as if he's anything like mine he'll soon get fed up of it! 
Ill be doing my little chant for you.. Stick Embies Stick Embies Stick Embies Stick.
Also heres hoping you get some frosties tomorrow    Send those embies some positive vibes

Well the Chinese was very nice last night (Dh has taken the leftovers to work today ..urgh!) and for once I didnt cry whilst watching Britains Got Talent! Im day 6 of stimms now and injections have come to be the norm! Still got loads of bruises on tum and I make Dh feel guilty by reminding him that he's done that to me     Ah I can be so cruel but Ill say anything if it gets me the Setee for the night!!    Also I had good excuse for not going out with dh last night to pickup chinese and Film...told him my follies dont like the cold...well he bought it anyway! Hilarious!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone how are you all?
Nat - Yeh I started my weight loss ticker last week and joined the thread on here they weigh in every Tuesday and whoever loses the most is the "Biggest Loser" he! he!  I weighed last night and I'm on target to losing 2lb this week which isn't alot but its something. Good luck with losing yours lovely keep me updated.
Ali - Sorry to hear about your bruising  but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end  
Tiger - Morning lovely lady x
And a big GOOD MORNING to everyone else

Love
Kat x


----------



## caz nox

Hallo all! 

Wantabump - PUPO!!! well done - you had a bumper crop there! 

i was in town on Sat doing a bit of shopping and I was wondering how weird would it be that I could have walked past anyone of you and not even known it! Ha! 

Love to all

Caz


----------



## wantabump

hi all 

how much did you all gain then through meds etc?  just interested.  did you gain a lot of weight kathryn?  
ive was going to weight watchers before starting treatment so i may start back now.  just healthy eating. 
well done on 2lbs kathryn thats a lot babe!!

Ali, lets just hope they stick eh!!  awww i hope youre not badly brusied hun, its not nice eh!!!  my dh still looking after me, hehe.  we went to watch him yesterday do a freefall at swansea airport from 10,000 feet. wow, he loved it.  we went to gower inn then for dinner, yummy.

just called clinic and they have frozen 2 blastocysts. yay 

love n hugs to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Caz Nox - I was shopping in town on sat & i thought the same - crazy!!

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi wantabump - each time ive done the meds Ive always gained between 7 & 10 lbs, quite a lot but then Ive always been about 7stone so maybe its my body's way of gaining weight in veiw of an impending pregnancy?? It ususally comes right off after about 2 weeks (if negative) or in my dd's case I actually added 4 stone to my frame!!!!! dont panic it all comes off again, so I wouldnt worry its only temporary!!

Great news on the blastocysts - thats what we're hoping for!!

Hi to everyone else - am back in work after spending the morning at the hospital with my dd, just found out she has an eye condition   which means an operation to correct, poor thing so am feeling a little down today!!

Cath x


----------



## wantabump

hi girls 

Tiger- thanks for the weight info.  actually im quite overweight anyway, always have fluctuated.  im smaller now than when i did my last attempt as i lost about 1 stone with weight watchers.  i think i have to be really good again now as ive eaten lots of rubbish lately.   yummy!!

im sorry to hear about your dd sweetie, im sure she is going to be fine.  Its never a nice thing for somebody to have to have an operation or if they have a health problem.  try looking at the positives hunny,'easier to say than do i know'.  they have found something and are going to treat her.  she will be fine.  shes only little and children are very resilient.   keep strong for your little precious.

My dd had plastic surgery when she was young as she had 2 different ears.  she used to get bullied and come home crying.  i was very nervous and worried etc.  she was perfectly fine and had no problems with it.   i think we tend to worry more than they do eh. xx

chat soon
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali Louise

Kathryn and NatR - Looks like you guys are doing well with the weight loss. Well done, I suppose it makes it a lil easier when you know youve got people supporting you both, I cant believe I started out loosing weight and I firmly believe this is from the water Im drinking as so much sugar has been cut out of my diet since cutting out tea and coffee also the red wine! But now Im so bloated its like im on a constant AF without the nasty pains, however ovaries have been twitching now and again, or it could just be all the fluid sloshing around in there!    Ive not gone into work today as am a lil embarressed, cant stand people commenting on "how I look pregnant"  and it can be quite unconformtable as have to squeeze into my trousers.  Just hope this is a good sign that Ive got plenty of follies, it would be just my luck to end up being a poor responder with a bloated tum! Oh well in 3hours I shall find out so watch this space!

Caznox - Think we should all get those orange wristbands to wear ....I can just see us going around town staring at peoples wrists! LOL! It is weird but I find it easier confessing all to a Cyber buddie rather than my BM or even Dh at times!

Wantabump as for the freefall how fantastic bet he loved it! Not sure Id have the guts to go through with it though! So am I right ...."Dey four in the big 2ww"  Are you still horizontal?    Is Dh still looking after you?  
                                       

Fingers crossed this time next week Ill be on my 2ww ! Arghhhhhh I JUST WANT TO BE PREGNANT I WANT A BUMP 2!!! Lol(sorry am letting of steam!) Excellent news with the blasts aswel thats really good news! 

Ah Tiger how you feeling today hun, as wantabump said try not to worry lil uns are very resilient and she'll prob cope better than you and DH!    Doesnt everyone agree theres always something to worry about!!!

Must say tiger its a lovely day for some   I'd need a basket in front though to carry my tum!


----------



## Shoe Queen

wantabump - its reassuring to know your dd was ok after her ordeal, the poor thing.  I think we're pretty sure she'll have the op so Im sure she'll be fine - she is a real fighter!! 

Ali - I would be mortified if someone told me I look pregnant!! tell them to mind their own business!!  unfortunately you do become really bloated on those horrid injections but hopefully it will all be worth it! Enjoy your time off while you can!  Let us know how many follies you have. P.S. love, love, love your cycling smiley hee, hee am hoping if it stays nice the weekend I will def be out cycling - watch out Mumbles!!! 

Kat - aaaahhhh these accounts are driving me   

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi ladies,

Had my scan today, lining is 12.5 thick unsure whether you can have a lining too thick   but just done a quick search and it seems all positive. Any opinions on this from anyone greatly welcome? 
Have about 16 follies, more on my left ovary i think. They all at different sizes cant remember what all the sizes are but here at some of them [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] This means my E/C has been brought forward to Friday and 3day transfer on Mon OMG!!!! 
Girls who did your E/C & E/T?  I wanted Helen to do E/C & E/T but she's off work both days!    Did mention it to Mr M but unsure whether he will or not as he said all the team are very good!

Spoke about blasto's, lovely Nurse Helen said unsure whether covered on NHS so she called Mr M who adv they are!!! However unsure whether its worth me having as predict approx 8 eggs from E/C maybe only 6 of these will fertilise and out of these maybe not all will get to stage 3. Therefore it will only be worth it if I have more good quality eggs! My head did start spinning at first but now it all seems to make sense, and will just wait to see what eggs are like.  

Also I read on one of the threads that one girl maybe having a 3day transfer AND a 5day blastocyst So they will be doing E/T twice... thats new!! 

Mr M did say I have good chance due to my age but am having down day today!   I will start PMA again tomorrow! 

Anyway need some advice... Nurse said to take a dressing gown with me for E/C but its not essential. I dont have a dressing gown and only wear PJ's. So should I take my Pj's or buy a dressing gown or should I not bother at all?

I dont want to be left naked    in the corridor!  So what do you rekon?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali - firstly, that is fab news - youve got a lot of follies so wouldnt be suprised if you get more eggs than you thought, also no reason why most of them shouldn't fertilise.  EC on Friday - how exciting.  I never bother with a dressing gown etc, each time I went in I ususally had either of the Ann's doing my treatment but they are all nice so doesnt really matter who you have.  I had to wear a hospital gown (dont know if this is still procedure) and right after EC they wheel you back to your bed, they like you to stay for a bit but Im usually up and dressed straight away and ready to get home.  Your dh wont be allowed in the room with you (he'll be doing his sample) but my dh is normally waiting by my bed by the time I get back.  As you say, take one step at a time and try to stay calm (easier said than done I know) but you will be fine.

Sending you lots of   

Cath x


----------



## NatR

Hi ladies

Ali - brilliant news about your scan, that sounds really positive (not that I know much)  EC friday and ET Monday - wow! it's all happening so quick, I will make sure I think lost of positive thoughts for you al weekend, as I'll be away and not able to come online and send you lots of  

I'm in the clinic at 2pm on monday for my scan to see if the clomid's worked and if I've got any follies or any lining left (the clomid apparently can thin your lining), might even bump into you!  

Kat - brilliant new about the weight loss, keep up the good work -I'm scared to weigh, I've been realy good, but I feel so bloated what with AF still being here, maybe I'l wait till next week!!

Cath - it's nearly may not long now! wantabump - hows the 2ww going?

Hope everyone else is ok? I'm on day 4/5 of the clomid now and I now understand why they cal it the crazy pill, I've been evil at times, my poor DH has had an ear bashing every day (oops!) and it's making me feel really sick at times, hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end!!

Nat
xx


----------



## Ali Louise

Thanks Tiger its nice having words from someone who has been through this, it can really really help! I do tend to worry but all of a sudden things are going so fast! I know ive been waiting for ages for this but still trying to deal with the fact that Im actually having ICSI sometimes it feels like its happening to someone else!  

Well Nat Im in at 08.30am and should be home by 10.30am if youre there at that time look out for a girl with no makeup and possibly naked    Only joking wouldnt want to frighten anyone, gunna take my PJ's just in case as they look like a tracksuit anyway! 

Hope your scan goes well, sounds like the clomid has been working anyway...      

Is this your girls weekend thats been planned for ages If it is have a great time and have a drink or 10 for me!!! 

Im going to watch HOLBY now....I love it!!!!


----------



## NatR

thanks Ali, yes it's our weekend away - have got my 70's outfit for fancy dress on sat - massive black afro and wacky clothes  

i'm logging out for holby too, i love it and have missed 5 mins already!!!!! can't get away from this pc once i start!!!!


----------



## Ali Louise

Me and dh got some matching 70s outfits, we wore them news years eve but my dh looked more like freddie mercury!!!      Where are you going anyway?

Oh Yea, I forgot to mention earlier I woke up this morning to find someone has STOLEN my two wooden men that sit near my doorstep!!!!   

Other things have "disappeared" in the past aswel, so I thought Id take drastic action   

I have put a huge notice which is hanging from my front door offering a reward of 50bucks to anyone who reveals the culprit!!      Its more of a statement to let everyone know that there is a thief in the neighbourhood!!!     Everyone who walks past looks and Ive seen many cars driving slow past my house to read the notice   .........I really am nuts! Even my lovely postman said he used to talk to the wooden men every morning so he will be on the lookout, and I expect you girls to be vigilant and keep your eyes peeled for anyone in swansea with two wooded men (actually ones a girl and ones a boy)! LOL!


----------



## Ger x

Helloo ladies,

Thanks soo much for your well wishes 
I havent got to read all your posts to see whats happening as theres quite a few,i'll do that later and catch up.

I havent logged on since i've come home from Norway as i've been devastating since sunday 
One of my good friends who like us has had fertility problems for years, has had 8 cycles of IVF and many IUIs, this was to be her last and final attempt last october ,then she was sadly going to go down the adoption path.
But amazingly the 8th attempt worked,we've all been very excited she's been walking on air since she had her BFP,and alls gone well until she had her 20 wk scan last friday excited about finding out if its a boy or girl only to be told the baby has no kidneys,no bladder and no fluid around him.No chance of survival.
She was induced and gave birth to a perfect baby boy on sunday afternoon,to whom she dressed and nursed for 4 hrs until it was time to say goodbye...
Its soo painfull and soo unfair i've cried with her for 3 days.
She just wants her little boy back.

I will be back on soon to tell you how Norway went its difficult at the moment.

Bye For now and take care

Ger x


----------



## wantabump

hahaha ALi youre funny!! i think youve lost the plot my dear  

well done on your follies sweetie, not long now and you'll be joining me in my 2ww. Bliss!!!!!  arghhhhhhhh 
for my EC i had mr m and for my ET i had Dr Thakare. ( i think thats how you spell it)  it was all good and straight forward.
Dont go overboard with the drinking of water for your EC hunny.  on my 1st attempt i was advised to drink tons and by the time ec came i was so uncomfortable.  this time i drank enough to know i would be full up ( in the bladder region) but not uncomfortable.  it worked out well and it was a lot better. 
i took a dressing gown babe only just in case the theatre gown opened whilst i was walking to theatre for my EC( now that would have been a sight).  you have to take everything off anyway when u get in there and u are just left with your theatre gown ( i bought a new dresing gown and slips for nothing really - didnt get to show them off  hehehe)
good luck hunny and lots of hugs.

i am on the search for the wooden men as we speak  i want the 50 bucks...........perhaps you will get a ransom note soon?

well, i am on my ( im not sure how this works) i had et sat so am i 5dp transfer?  nothing much except very tired.  i wake up yawning and go to bed yawning.  i also have spots/rash under my skin on my check area.  great eh!!  well im just hoping they are positive signs.
nothing else really girls.   tempted to buy a test and test early but im being good at present and have kept away from the chemist 

Nat :- [email protected] afro and fancy dress.  you have fun sweetie.  have a double vodka and coke for me please 

lov n hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

it would be nice if we all just met up for a coffee or something eh!!  at least we would get to know each other and not pass each other in clinic and town center   what u reckon? xxxxxxx


----------



## wantabump

aawwwwwww ger.......... thats terrible hunny.  

lots of hugs n love in your time of sadness with your friend.

i just dont know what to say!!  nothing i can say i dont think.  bless.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ger - I am so sorry for you and your friend - truly unimagineable after all her attempts at IVF, my best friend had a still birth at 8 months and that was hard enough but she had no probs getting pregnant so I guess that eased the pain a bit.   Hope you are ok.

wantabump - would be great to catch up for coffee, maybe we can arrange something??

Ali - you are crazy - why would anyone want to steal wooden people!!!!!  Hope you are feeling ok for the impending et!!

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies.

Ger - My thoughts really are with you lovely - word cannot express what your friend must be feeling it really is a cruel world sometime.  
Ali - You do make me laugh     I really do hope everything goes well on Friday and all the very best for the ET.
Nat - Hope your 70's doo goes well I love a fancy dress party they are FAB!
Wantabump  - Hang on in their girl not long now    
Caz Nox - Morning lovely lady !

Well I'm only in work today then I have the rest of this week off YYYYIIIIPPPPEEE!  Got my MIL 60th birthday on Saturday so I have to finish planning the meal/party for that other than that I plan to have some nice quality time with my DH.

Take care everyone Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## wantabump

hey kathryn.  
                  How about we all meet up for coffee in fancy dress then   that would be fun  
xx


----------



## Kathryne

It's a date I know it Tiger (Cath) came she would come as 'Wonder Woman'........

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Oh yes for sure - Im always going on about dressing up as Wonder Woman - whoo hoo - its a date!!!!

P.S.  Thanks Kat for spilling my secrets!!!!


Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Thats not a secret its a well known fact       Wonder Woman.....


----------



## wantabump

hahahaha, great!!!!!!!!!
thats it then lets book our 'super hero' fancy dress themed coffee and cake slot!!
xxx

Tiger and kathryn.. do you 2 work together then?  are you both skiving?  xx


----------



## Kathryne

Unfortunatley Wantabump yes i do!!! for my sins he he (god she's gonna kill me!)
Financial Advisers on Walter Road.


----------



## wantabump

cool  i work on mansel street.  small world eh!!! i support women and children in the community


----------



## Shoe Queen

wantabump - mad one, you're just down the road from us!! what a rewarding job.

Cath x


----------



## wantabump

hi tiger 
              yes it is rewarding hun, can be a bit stressful at times because its mostly domestic violence.  i love my work though   im not back in until monday now and so im just lounging around.  i would have gone out and about but my dd has flu so shes home from school.
my friend is visiting later for coffee so i got lots of cakes in.. yummy!!!! xx


----------



## jospicey

Hiya everyone,  I didnt realise this group was here,lol  I just gone through My first IVF at the Swansea lwc,test day was monday after the long 2ww.  And I still can not believe it was a   I have done two more since.
They seem all nice at the clinic Doc Mamiso is very nice.  Now I gotta wait till the 12th may till my scan, thats too long to wait.I wont believe it till then.  I thought I would drop in and post as We have all been going to the same clinic.
Hope your all well and the best of luck xxxxx
Jo


----------



## Kathryne

Jo - That is amazing news contragulations     It makes me feel a whole lot better as this is my 1st time to.  Any tips?

Wantabump - I see you live in PT where in PT do you live?  Hope your DD gets better soon xx

kat x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Jo - fab news, when is your scan??

Wantabump - sorry to hear about your dd, hope she gets better soon x

Cath x


----------



## jospicey

Hiya Kathryne and Tiger
My scan is 12th May.  Take it very easy after et is the only advice I can give,I havent hoovered or done nothing for over 2 weeks now,  Its been a very boring couple of weeks and now I have been told not to do much now for a while,a couple of months!! I will go   Oh well im crazy enough already.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Jo - Thanks for the advice - I will def take it easy don't want to be doing this again!

Kat x


----------



## PMA

hi ladies

i hope you are all ok,the waiting never ends! 
I had my fisrt scan today 1 lovely heart beat.  plus they think the other one implanted but looks empty  I have to go back in 2 weeks just to double check.

jospicey - big congrat's the waiting and the worrying still goes on 

iIf i see a group of ladies in fancy dress i will know who you are   wantabump, kathryn and tiger!!!
i hope the wooden men turn up soon - maybe you should put an announcement on the news for their safe return  

ger - sorry to hear the devestating news  


i hope you are all ok

x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Jo - get plenty of rest over the next few month - you'll need it!! I think everyone is different re. the 2WW, Ive always rested after my IUI's and 1st ICSI but 2nd time around I carried on as normal, I didnt lift anything heavy or anything but I still did housework and drove etc and got a BFP so I guess if its meant to be - it will!! So glad your time has come!

PMA - great news on one heartbeat but sad about the other one   I was initially gutted when I was told only one heartbeat, I think we all secretly want twins but after my dd was born I must say it truly was a blessing in disguise, aparantly the big guy upstairs only dishes out as much as you can handle and trust me - she is more than enough!!!! only now I have to go through it all again to get her a sibling - oh well - fingers crossed.  Good luck for your next scan  x

Cath x


----------



## wantabump

hi girlies
            jo- congrats hunny.... just relax and have some you time and lots of it.  wow i hope i get a positive at the end of all this 

kathryn - we are in margam hun.  on margam road actually.  not far from you  andrew is originally from margam but ive always lived in swansea until 2yrs ago i like it up here though 

hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatR

Hi all, 

Wow what an eventful 24 hours since I last checked online!!

Ger, I am really so touched and upset by what has happened to your friend, cannot even begin to imagine what she's going through or you for that matter, there's just no words that can ease that pain. big massive   to you

Ali, I can't believe someone has nicked your wooden men, I'll keep my eyes open in Barry as the culprits could very well be from here (actually highly likely - lol!!)   if you found out who did it, let us know, we;ll all be there in our fancy dress to help you sort them, Cath might be taken seriously as wonderwoman, but not sure how scary me in an afro will look!!!    (Going to Devon on the weekend BTW!)

Meeting up would be great for a coffee, would love to get together and don't mind the short travel for me either, DH goes down to Llanelli most days for work so can always get a lift!!!! (he's reading over my shoulder and says I should drive myself - lol)

Congrats on your   Jo, great news and inspiring to those of us trying. 

PMA, please to hear your scan went well sorry bout the one  

Wantabump - 2ww counting down for you now, how many days till it's over?

Kat & Cath - such a co-incidence, I work for a mortgage and secured loan packager in cardiff, might even cross paths with you at work!!

Take care all, hope I haven't missed anyone, sorry for massive post, so much to catch up on when you don't check thorugh the day!!!!

Nat

xx


----------



## wantabump

hi all
(again) 

hey nat - Barry  my dh is a fireman there....... keep a look out and make sure hes working properly  
xx  ill tell him to look out for you in your afro!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali Louise

Hey girls are you all on pro plus Its nice to have a load of chatterbox's on this board  

Ger, well what a weekend it turned out to be    I cant even begin to imagine the loss that she's feeling, I wish I could say somat to make it better..! I can only say my thoughts are with you and your friend   

Wantabump the 2ww still seems like ages away. The next hurdle in this marathon is the EC and fertilisation.... then waiting to see if cells divide     So once those two have been cleared Ill be on the home stretch to my first pregancy!!! Wooo hooo!
As for waking up yawning and going to bed yawning Im exactly the same. Dont go buying a test yet otherwise you'll be tempted to do it.....when is your official test day do you think you may test early?    So am I right in thinking the clinic dont do these blood tests? If not Im a bit disappointed as I would have liked to know whether the two embies emplanted!!! I guess you have to wait for the 7 week scan to find that out?

PMA Im glad that one lil embie doing fine and as for embie number two...you never know...at the end of the day they are so small at this stage bubs could be easily missed... it could have implanted after the first one meaning it would be smaller ...lets wait and see    

CONGRATULATIONS to jospicey... I love reading the success stories especially from the same clinic. Goodluck for your scan on the 12 Ill be due to test on that date aswel so     for both is us.   make sure you let us know how scan goes. xx

Kat hope you have a nice few days off, why dont you dress up for your MIL 60th?? You could jump out of a cake wearing Tigers wonder womans suit, singing happy birthday!! My MIL would be absolutley mortified if I did that    She would be so embarressed, which Id find that even more hilarious!! 

Nat enjoy the devonshore coast watch the wind doesnt catch that afro and carry you away, Im sure it will be carnage! Bring us back some Fudge. 

Talking about wonder woman...Tiger can you do some magic powers and find the rascals who stole my wooden men No sign of them...its been 48 hours now.... Im afraid Ive got no leads either so its not looking good! However Ive left the sign on my front door which is now swinging back and forth in the wind! Why they would want to steal them is anyones guess as they were made in the sitting position and the theives didnt take the little bench they sat on, so would be useless to anyone as they cannot stand up straight! Poor mites bet they are rotting away in some dumpster now  

Anyway just to let you guys know ive taken my last puregon, suprefact and had the pregnyl so tomorrow Ive got a day of no jabs but then I got the thingy to stick up   on fri so wish me luck!


----------



## wantabump

morning all
              Ali- you make me laugh!! yay!!!!!!! a day of no needles...its great eh!! you enjoy today cos you will be joining me soon and its horrible here.  im looking for every sign and symptom.  im possessed!!!!!

hey nat!!  do you watch gavin and stacey then?  its so fab isnt it!!!  do you say 'whats occuring??
im practising that all the time at the mo, it makes me laff.  hey if we have a coffee get together in fancy dress we should also put 'whats occuring' into our scheme of things and use it throughout conversation.  that would be good eh 
one of the boys my dh works with lives in the same street as where they filmed staceys mum living  hehe..

my official test day is 3rd june but i dont know how much longer i can hold out girls.  

tiger... come on and help ali find her wooden men, shes devastated.... don that wonder woman suit and go get em!!
and still no ransom note ali  hmmmmmm  what a puzzle, i wonder who took them..

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali Louise

Wantabump its not looking good chick the men are probably saw dust now  

Have you got your test date wrong hun dont you mean May rather than June? You have confused me as my test date will be may 12.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies 

Wantabump - I love Gavin & Stacey too, I went to college with Joanna Page (Stacey) and her parents live just down the road from me in Mumbles - small world!!! P.S. my dh also works for Mid & West Wales Fire Service - based at Earls Wood!

Hey Ali - all the best for tomorrow -you'll be fine just keep thinking nice thoughts!! P.S. am donning my red boots as we speak and will get on the case for the missing people!!!!

Nat - yeah I think we should all meet up - that would be great.

Has anyone been to the new Village Hotel on Fabian Way (I know Kat has) well my dh is a member and we go there - they have a really good bar, restaurant and coffee shop - its fairly central to everyone (I think) so how about making a date ladies??

Got to go for my routine smear test today (urgh I hate those things!!) anyway gotta do it for the LWC records!!! I didnt realise you had to have all your bloods/smear tests done yearly?? Oh Well - will post later.

Cath x

Ali just read your post - your test day is the day after my birthday!!!!


----------



## Ali Louise

I luckily had a smear just before started Tx had it done by a really really nice nurse at my GP surgery was dreading it as it had taken me 5 years to get one done! Too be honest the clamidia swab they done hurt more and that was done at LWC. She ended up using one of the contraptions they use for egg collection rather than the standard one for smears   

Noone has mentioned annual smears to me, oh well I dont mind anyone it does give you peace of mind.

Kat must be having a lie in as shes off today? ZZZZZZZZZ I can hear her snoring now!


----------



## caz nox

Ger - I am so sorry to hear about your friend - I am here if she wants to talk? I know what she must be feeling right now. XXX


----------



## Ali Louise

Forgot to ask aswel did anyone elses (.)(.) feel tender before EC? Is that a side effect from the pregnyl?


----------



## caz nox

Gah - I have so much to catch up on here - just reading snipets about wooden men and going to college with famous people!!! LOVE IT! 

My little claim to fame is that my mates all went to school with David Beckham and he asked about my best mate - we were 16 at the time! hahahahaha! She turned him down! 

My friend saw a medium yesterday and she said he was brilliant! She lost her 10yr Nephew last month to cancer and he was there  and he told he that the baby is here too - ie my Oscar! I cried! 

Anyway.... 

Ali - I had/have all aches and pains - but it will be worth it! So excited for you! EC is actually really easy and you have a nice kip! 
Tiger - I am due a smear and I kept putting it off - naughty I know - I would much rather do IVF all over again - last smear they hurt me! 
Nat - I hope you get him to bring that uniform home? 
Wantabump - as long as my AF arives on time I should start Down regging on the 3rd June! 
Jo - CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Kath - when are you starting IVF? 

Love to everyone - oh yes I would deffo be up for a meet up! 

I work in fforestfach for Social Services but will come and meet you anywhere!


----------



## caz nox

oh - I have changed my photo in case we do have a meet up. 

hubby has now shaved - I hear you all breathe a sigh of relief!


----------



## caz nox

Ah - I forgot to ask - has anyone been on a Ferris coach hoiday? We are going next week and I cannot wait! bargain at £140.00 each! 

Right - I think thats my last post for a while....


----------



## Ali Louise

Hey Caz, 140squid for holiday that is a real bargain!!! Not been on a ferris holiday but couple of years ago went on some kiinda coach holiday with my grandad we went to babbacombe which was good other than it took us 6 hours to get there, basically it took as 2 1/2 hours to get to cardiff ...there were about 20 pickup points! LOL!! Where are you going? Im off for two weeks now so may join you!!! 

What you mean about photo and dh shaving 

As for seeing a medium really dont think I could do that as I'd be too frightened. My mum and brother both died of cancer , my brother died 6 months ago yesderday he was 40. I wish I had the courage though but I think I have a fear of the unknown, thats why I like to know everything, sometimes I does get on people nerves!  

As for meeting for Drink Ill Come x x


----------



## caz nox

Ali - sorry to hear about your bro and mum - it must have been awful for you. 

I changed my photo - alex has a beard in it! LOL! 

We are off to Spain - Malgret de Mar! - for a bit of sun, sand and booze - sad thing is that I am having a spray tan before I go so I dont look too pasty on the beach!


----------



## Ali Louise

Sorry Im a bit slow this morning do you mean you changed your profile picture ...Because if so then I must say he looks very very hairy indeed and didnt realise you were married to a four legged creature


----------



## Shoe Queen

Afternoon ladies - just got back -had a really lovely nurse so smear went well.

Carrie - love your photo, and amazing what the medium said you must have been really emotional!  I saw a medium from Llanelli, Sue her name was in 2004 and she sat there and told me I was going to have IVF and would end up with twins, I was so shocked as had no idea we would have to go down that route, anyway she told me my within 8 months Id be pregnant (Did my BFP test 8 months to the day!!) and Id have a really pretty little girl, she even said shes got blonde curly eye and pale eyes - at the time I thought rubbish, Im so dark what child of mine will be blonde?? sure enough she was right!! Anyway I saw her again in February this year and she was convinced I was pregnant - told her I wasnt but she kept insisting she was seeing twins - once I told her I was having IVF again she said it would work - who knows but am clinging onto that hope.  My friend was also with me who lost her daughter at 8 months pregnant, she said she was in the same room as us and even told her what her name was - amazing, she told me that she was looking after Ruby's twin!!!! how bizarre!!

Ali - sorry to hear your heartbreaking news - lets hope things turn a corner for you x

Kat - hope your enjoying your day off whilst Im slaving away!!!!!

Cath x


----------



## caz nox

Hahahaha - I told him that it would be no good baby making naturally with that! 

oh - Cath - she sounds good - have you got her number?


----------



## Ali Louise

Im really really sorry but i seemed to have missed something (or lost the plot)? Caz still dont get the photo thing ? Tiger can see it but all I can see is your profile pic of a cute looking dog?? Where should I be looking for the photo?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ali -  photo should be showing next to her posts!!!!

I can see it.

Cath x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Caz - def will give you her number, I'll private message you .

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

I can only see the dog with the big ears and white nose and bib, which has always been there hasnt it Ive even logged out and back in again! Should there be a pic of Caz and Alex? 

OMG my tummy is rumbling feels like AF is about to arrive, how weird!


----------



## wantabump

hehehehe @ ali and pic. what are you like!! how come everyone else has a different pic?  trust you eh!!

im just trying to catch up on whats been typed.  its ali thats has thrown me with this pic thing and her wooden men 

xxx


----------



## Ali Louise

HORRRRRAAAY.... I can see you both now Caz nox....     Nice pic ! I can see what you mean about the shaving now!       

Caz, what is even funnier though is that you thought I was talking about Alex when I said he's really really hairy and has four legs!!!!       Ah poor Alex can you tell him he looks lovely


----------



## caz nox

Ali - I did - I thought you were talking about hubby PMSL! ahhahahaha

GOOD LUCK TODAY! I am sure you are now sittnig on those chairs, with your dressing gown on, things up your bum and now waiting.....


----------



## wantabump

good morning everyone

caz - hehehe at least the pic issue has been sorted now eh!!  your dh looks lovely   hows things with you today?  you in work caz?
xx


----------



## NatR

whats occurring ladies  

just a quick one before I finsh packing, have to leave in one hour and haven't even showered yet - aaarrgghhh!!!!

it's a small world, cos my dh knows the fireman from barry you're talking about wantabumb - he plays in the same football league!!! 

absolutely love gavin and stacey, nessa cracks me up, if you heard half the barry lot talking down town, you'd crack up, it's like a live episode here every day!!!! i'm sure there's an uncle bryn living in the garden behind me - pmsl when he gets going out the back!!!!!

have a fab weekend ladies, hope EC goes ok today Ali, loadsa thoughts for you

so much to catch up on here, but will have to wait till monday!!!!  PS - Cath - set a date and I'll be there for the meet, can't wait - it'l have to be soon otherwise I will have eaten Ali's fudge from devon!!!!!

byeeeeeee

xx


----------



## caz nox

What has gone on with Bryn and the fishing trip can someone tell me? 

Hubby wants a mate called Gavin so he can call him Gavla!


----------



## Ali Louise

Thanks guys for goodluck mesgs!

I went in feeling like crap little bit of a bad tummy. But I honestly cant believe how well it all went. Dont remember anything other than they nurses joking with Mr M as he had bit of a cold and another nurse also had a cold so they were all teasing him!

No pain what so ever, they collected 11 eggs, which Im pleased about, did ask same questions over and over again but didnt realise I had done this, so dh began to get agitated with me "Ive told you this already" he kept saying with a shake of a head!     No sympathy in my house!  

The nurses were all lovely to me, it did seem quite busy in there aswel was about another two or three girs having either EC or ET.  So now we have to wait for dreaded call tomorrow between 8.30 and 9am. Im thinking out of the 11 at least 1 or 2 should end up being fertilised (dh has said he's not going to answer phone, typical!) Has anyone experienced or know of anyone thats had no fertilisation from ICSI? (I just want to prepare myself in case, as at moment Im so happy) Does anyone know do they grade the eggs according to how many cells divide, will they be able to give grade info tomorrow or will that be monday before the ET? 

Im sooooo extited! Sorry Im still shocked that I dont feel any pain/soreness down below! Maybe this will be later??  Oh well girls Ive nurtured these little eggs and now its out of my control for next couple of days so at least pressure is off me for a bit. They are on their own now and I hope they are little fighters like their mum!! 

So next stage what happens during ET is this worse or are you sedated again?

Oh guys thanks so much for being here Ive felt so much better knowing that you lot are behind me and me to you too!


----------



## caz nox

woo hoo well done ali! 11 eggies is brilliant! 

You should get 70% fert if not more with ICSI! 

Make sure you are drinking that water and resting! 

ET - yuo are awake - they tell you to drink plenty but dont drink too much! My BFN I srank way too much and was bursting to go to the toilet and I was in agony! Drink enough to feel like you need a wee. Make sure you dont jump upstraight away - ask to lie there for at least 10 minutes!


----------



## wantabump

yay ali.well done hunny.  fingers and everything else crossed for you babe.  yeah ET is a lot easier, they normally tell you then what grades etc as they need to grow a bit before they know.  depends on how many days old they are to what amount of cells 'i thinks' mine were 8 cell going back in ali. xxx  aw its exciting but nervewrecking at same time eh xxxxxxxx

hehehehe @ nat and 'whats occuring'.  yes he may know the boys, i know there are a couple on dh watch who play footie.  
hopefully all meet up soon 
have a fab hol xxxxxxx

takes Caz advice on the water thing too ali.  i drank too much 1st ivf and was uncomfortable   had to hold it in so much just in case i tinkled over mr m   hehe


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ali - fab news, Im so pleased for you - out of 11 you should get a good number so fingers crossed until tomorrow!! 

I agree with the girls about ET and water, last time I went I drank so I felt I needed a wee but Dr. Thackare told me my bladder wasnt full enough so whilst my embies were being transferred she was practically lying on top of me putting pressure on my bladder to make the scan clearer - I was in agony afterwards and in fact I ended up with a urine infection!!!! so drink enough but not too much!!!

Hi Caz - Im also confused about the fishing trip - Id like to know what went on too!!

Forgot to tell you, when I went for my smear at GP the nurse who did it said she did her training with Mr M and apparently he has got the most beautiful wife and children she has EVER seen!!!!

By the way is anyone watching heroes?? (Kat this excludes you cos I know you dont and you get bored at my Milo Ventimiglia talk!!)

Cath x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sorry Caz - havent forgotten about Sue's number I will locate it for you and post!!

Ali - just a quick tip incase you're following Zita West, very interesting she says to eat warm food during the 2ww apparently embies like warmth to grow so if you have a salad - have something hot with it i.e. jacket pot or something??

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Guys you are full of good wonderful tips thanks ever so much    and youve saved me money on the dressing gown and slippers in the end I didnt even take my PJ's.

As for Gavin and Stacey Ive yet to watch it too busy on FF! LOL! Joanna Page was also in my school Mynyddbach Comp she was our head girl, she is a lovely girl so nice to see her do well! Another claim to fame Ive got is Stevo from jack ass signed my (.)(.) in Brisbane! 

Think Im going to get my DH to treat me to food at my fav resturant vesuvios next week...I love it there!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali - just read your (.)(.) post - you nutter - when were you in Oz?  My dh is Australian so is forever begging me to move out there!  Been over there for a month long hol as his brother was in Sydney at the time - he owned a restaurant in Darling Harbour - he has since re-located to Surfers Paradise where he is running a shopping mall out there.  We also travelled to Melbourne and Adelaide.  I have never wanted to emigrate as am close to my family etc but have been thinking about it a lot lately esp. since Ruby arrived such a fab way of life and excellent for kids too.  My sis is also thinking of going out there, her dp is waiting for a transfer to the police force out there so if that happens - we will def follow.

I have to admit I have never been to vesuvios - but then I dont eat pasta or pizza  so I guess thats why!!!

What is everyone up to this weekend?  My sister had a baby in January, he is gorgeous and she has asked me to look after him tomorrow while she has an appointment to go to aaahhhh! that should be fun, a 3 month old and a 2 year old - suppose its best to test the water in case I actually end up with another one!!!

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

As it happens my sister moved to gold coast about 4 years ago. She moved over with her dh and 2dd but ended up splitting up with him last year, shes now with an Aussie fella they live in Coomera. When we went over we went for 3 weeks and went to fraser island and camped with all the backpackers...crazy time and loved every minute of it. We went up sunshine coast as far as noosa and went to surfers cant believe the size on waves there! Went to brisbane and nearly ended up being done over by the abo's - this abo woman actually threw a punch at our mate...I rekon Brisbane at night is worse than townhill!

Like you we'd love to move there, will prob consider it but grandad is 84 so have to stay around for him! If our treatment doesnt work would even consider selling house and doing a bit of travelling. 

Oh no you cant go to vesuvious and have pizza, last time I was there I had french onion soup for starters and salmon with prawn and dill sauce with veg and sautee pots mmmmm..very delicious They do lunchtime menu 2 courses for 8bucks. (dont have pound sign on my laptop as its an australian one!!) 

No plans for weekend dh playing rugby again -last game of season so cleaning day for me! Got a christening then on Sunday and supposed to be going to house warming sunday eve but may give that a miss.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies - Ali - I wasnt brave enough to do the backpacking thing - my sis lived in a camper van for a year and travelled all over Oz but it was 4 star hotels all the way for me Im afraid - am not exactly a rough & ready girl unfortunately I like my luxeries too much!!!!

Just waiting on your phone cal now Ali - let us know how it goes! 

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Morning ladies,

Well I had my phonecall at 08.33am and out of 11 eggs 8 fertilised so now I got 8 lil embies am so pleased. Its funny though as I feel empty so cant wait to get those embies back in. Ive got to go in at 11am on monday for ET.


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies - Have you missed me ?   

Ali - Great new about the lil embies I'm so pleased all the very best for Monday lovely    

And a big fat hello to everyone else.

In Gavin & Stacey no-one knows what happened to Bryn on the boat....its a mystery!!!
Well I was so busy yesterday trying tokeep my darling MIL away from people who are going to the party tonight (God I hope it goes OK) why the rest of the family have trusted me with sortingthe party out I'll never know....fools! he he

Speak to you later....after I've jumped out of the cake in awonder womans outfit!

Love Kat x


----------



## wantabump

hahaha, back to the wonder woman theme on kathryns return 
hope the party goes ok hunny   and yes..... we all want to know about the fishing trip eh  i wonder!!

hey ali.great news sweetie.yay 8 lil embies  well done babe.  awww monday now for ET then you will be in my world  come n join me. xxx  

hugs to all.  this 2ww is killing me.  im fed up, headache from hell.......... xxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Afternoon girlies - just got home from an exhausting cycle ride with my dh and little angel - they are both now in the garden where I told dh to keep an eye on her , can see them from my computer and they are digging - great, I dont think dh realises she is wearing white!!!!

Ali - fab news am so pleased for you, hopefully you will have some to freeze as well - all the very best for Monday - then the analysing every twinge will begin!!

Wantabump - sorry forgot you were in the 2ww - how you feeling - when is your test day?

Hi Caznox - hope youre ok on this lovely sunny day!

Kat - I hope all goes according to plan - youve done a wonderful job of planning etc am sure she will be absolutely delighted and be overjoyed at all your hard work - have a gin for me tonight!!!

Cath x


----------



## wantabump

hi all
      tiger:-  white and garden? thats a no no   oh dear eh. hehe
im testing on 3rd hun.  dum de dum de dum,  really restless and fed up   never mind eh

what all you girlies up to tonight then?  my dh has just gone to work  and me and kiddies are having a chinese later yumyumyum.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali Louise

As I speak now Kat could be doing her Wonder Woman act! LOL! 

Mine and Dh's saturday night delight will be a curry from cafe india in skewen and Britains got talent... we havent had curry for ages so am looking fwd to it. Was considering buying one of those lil bottles of red wine so I could have one glass with my food but felt too guilty so Im sticking to water. Boooo

Wantabump any symtoms or anything yet?? Am sending you     So is May 3rd the date clinic gave you? Do you think youll test early

Ger - How are things with you ? hope you ok hun


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies - well my dd has just gone to bed so have tofu in the wok as we speak (I know Im very boring when it comes to food) am really fussy, am vegetarian and dont have much dairy, dont do carbs and now esp since doing treatment next month have become even more strict - anyway.....

wantabump - do you have any symptoms?  do you 'feel' pregnant, deep down when I had my BFP I knew I was pregnant - lets hope we all get the BFP's we deserve!!

Ali - when I bought my first house about 7 years ago it was in the 'greenway' llandarcy village so I used to live in the chinese/indian's in Skewen - good choice!!

Enjoy your evenings girlies - catch up tomorrow!!

Cath x


----------



## wantabump

hi 
      just catching up in between oliver and britains got talent...

well, i just have bad headaches, rash under skin on my face and just feel knackered.  ive had a few pregnancies as i have 3 dd and ive had 3 mc in past.  however i still have no clue? i feel different to last failed ivf but dont want to think to positively just in case eh.

Ali, im a nutter and ive already tested even though reading other threads its way too early to show up yet.  isnt making me feel any more negative really because they were bfn. test date by clinic is 3rd  shouldnt test now really until next week 
im also getting lots of pulling and cramps down below....

we will soon see eh!!

ive just had a chinese and it was yummy!!!  feel all full and content now.  dont be like me ali and test early, you be a good girl!!!! xxxxxxxx

tiger - tofu is yummy


----------



## Shoe Queen

wantabump - I always test early and get disappointed when its a BFN then spend the next few days wondering whether it will change, horrid, horrid, horrid!!! I tested one day early with my dd only because the worrying was making me so ill, I couldnt sleep and was really sick (thought it was nerves) but turned out to be a result of my BFP!!!! If I make it to test day this time around I am definitly NOT going to test early!!!  My gosh 3 dd - you must have your hands full!!!

Ali - how did your chinese go down? how you feeling about tomorrow?

Kat - wonder if you are 'recovering' today?  cant wait to find out all the goss tomorrow!

Am off swimming this morning, then off to Toys R Us to buy Ruby some new bedding!!!! (she has a princess themed room, (complete with chandileers) so am off to princessify it a little bit more) - nothing like being over the top!!!!

Cathx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

My sister is also in australia in Sydney - we have talked about emerating there in a few years would love to - maybe we should all go together? 

Ali - hows it going? two safely tucked away. 
Wanta bump - PMA! keep postive! 

I will catch up with you all later - busy at work

Love to you all

XXX


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi girls

Well Im now offocially PUPO! 1st day of 2ww !

I feel kinda strange, like an invalid LOL!

The embryoligist put back 2 X 8 cell. Ive got 1x 8 cell and 1x 7 cell in the freezer. They are going to leave the other four to see if they develop further as they are a little slower than the rest.

Im not sure what grades the ones they put back are I forgot to ask. We found out they had to change catheters half way through, which frightened me a bit as Nurse run to get another and I didnt know what was going on both me and DH were a liitle scared that something had gone wrong!

Dr Thackre oversaw everything and she was nice to us, she told us that they were happy with how it went.

Anyway Im off to lie down now as these lil twinnies need to implant!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali - been waiting to hear from you - fab news 8cell and 7cell - that sounds promising and 2 to freeze as well - hopefully you wont need them!

Take plenty of rest now and try to treat yourself as if you were pregnant.  Look forward to hearing about all your symptoms!

Cath x


----------



## caz nox

Ali - thats brilliant - I never get any to freeze so must be a brilliant batch there! 

Cath - thanks for the number going to give her a call XX


----------



## vella49

hi girls sorry for butting in but ive just booked an apt for swansea in a few weeks with dr masimo. any ideas what hes like? a couple of you have mentoined him so i thought he was a good choice.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Vella - welcome - lovely to have you on board!!
Mr Masimo is really lovely, I tend to have dealings with Dr. Thackare (only because Ive been with her since the beginning and Mr M is relatively new to the clinic) but all the doctors and nurses are really nice.  Where did you have all your other treatments?

Cath x


----------



## vella49

hi cath
was having treatment nhs in neath and bridgend but to be honest we have been messed about so much ive just lost patience. they have offered me another iui but ive had 3 already and they havent worked, plus the center in bridend is closed for 8 weeks!!  so we thought we would take the plunge and see whats going to be our next option . feeling quite nervous about it all !!!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Vella - Im sure LWC will advise you on the best way forward especially since Bridgend is closed for 8 weeks as well I think you've made the right choice in going ahead with private care at least there are no waiting lists and they tend to start you straight away providing you've had all your blood tests etc. look forward to chatting with you.

Ladies -
Im at the clinic Friday morning to give them all my results so if anyone is around then, say hi!

Cath x


----------



## caz nox

Hi Vella, 

Mr M is lovely and so is all the nurses! good luck! 

Cath - good luck on Friday!


----------



## vella49

thanks girls ill let you know how i get on got apt in 2 weeks.  
  Having blood test done on friday in my local gp, also asked them if they would consider funding the drugs i know its cheeky but worth a try, they havent got back to me yet mayby there in shock!!!! 
ill proberbly be on this site asking so many questions    , people dont realise how complicated it can  all be .
good luck to you all !!!!!

ill keep in touch


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi guys not much to report from my end im afraid!

Welcome Vella, Mr M is nice he was my cons and Dr Thackre supervised my ET and she was just as nice, goodluck with your treatment lets us know how it goes, nice to have a newbie on the board  

Nat how did your appt go yesterday? Are you feeling any side effects from the clomid?

Kat how did your MIL birthday go? Was she shocked at the suprise party?

Caz am pleased to have two put back anything more is a bonus ...will you take me to spain with you ? Didnt think so I get it twos a company and three's a crowd  My dh is off work next week so hopefully we'll do somat nice just hope the weather improves.

Tiger the tx weight must be droppin off with all the cycling youve been doing also the no carb diet. So do you have any carbs like cereal bread etc?

Wantabump not long left for you now...cant believe youve been testing already    Naughty Girl!! If I could afford to buy loads of tests I'd probably do one each day aswel! I was a bit disappointed that they dont do blood tests for pregnancy, Nurse just said buy good test and do it on may 12th and call us to give us result if youre preggers then youll have scan in 7 weeks time!  Also I was a little disappointed that Mr M didnt supervise the ET. Dont get me wrong Dr Thackre seemed very good and more than capable but as Mr M was my consultant thought he should have been in charge if anyone.  This didnt make it feel personal in any way as i had someone different at each stage of the tx, would have liked him to come out and wish us luck.  

Anyway sorry for the rant, think the nervousness is making me grouchy!   

PMA how is the pregnancy coming along has the bloatedness subsided at all?

Ger we are all thinking of you and looking forward to hearing from you about Norway x x


----------



## popsi

Vella - you will see a BIG difference from when you were with Neath and Bridgend I am sure, I was with them for 18 months.. and all I did was chase them up all the time, I am with IVF wales at the moment which are great, as I believe LWC are too.. well no complaints on this thread  .. where are you from Vella

Lots of love to everyone else, sorry i dont post much, i am a quiet reader


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Popsi - where've you been hiding - how are you keeping?

Vella - feel free to ask all the questions you like, between us, Im sure you'll get the answers youre looking for!

Ali - hi there, glad you're feeling ok, the 2ww seems like forever but test day will be here before you know it!! Shame Mr M wasnt there, maybe he was tied up with something else?  I know what you mean though I felt very much the same after our BFP, had a 7week scan then it was 'all the best' and that was it, there didnt seem to be any aftercare but then I suppose they're only there to get us pregnant and thats it I guess?  In answer to your question, yes back to pre-tx weight thank goodness and no I dont do any carbs, now and again I will have rice cakes but that is it!  I have a long running problem with 'food' but am working my way through it and am currently healthy!

Hi Caz, wantabump, Nat & Ger (hope to hear from you soon!)

A big hello to Kat and a huge  - get well soon.

Cath x


----------



## wantabump

hi all
        ali, hang in there sweetie.  mr m did all my care too babe but dr thackare did et.  she was lovely though and i felt very at ease with her 
2ww eh!!!! arghhhhhhhhhh  you have joined me.......

well, i did a test last night and had a faint positive.  did another test this morning and another line again.  i think that means a BFP.  not suppose to test until sat but im having symptoms.  headaches, rash on face, cramps, strarting to feel a bit nauseas in morning and absolutely knackered.

have got a bit of spotting tonight so hope it will all be ok.

hugs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

Hi Tiger

I am ok thanks, been a bit fed up waiting for tx to start, but heard today will be down regging in June.. so at least things will be moving then, i have to do the DHEA trial for 3 months prior to treatment.. and boy have then 3 months been long !!! but on the road now  , hope that you are keeping well, we not had much cycling weather for you lately ! 

Whats everyone up to on the weekend then as its bank holiday ??

Andrea xx 

ps wantabump just seen your post !!    sounds good to me


----------



## Shoe Queen

Wantabump - fabulous news! am thrilled for you - lets hope this is the trend!!! dont worry about spotting, I bled all through my pregnancy and it was perfectly normal!

Popsi - Good to hear you may be on the road for June fingers crossed!  

Am spending the weekend with my sister and family so looking forward to chilling out.

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Wantabump its looking good faint positive...will keep our fingers,toes,eyes crossed for you!      So are you going to test everyday now til OTD? You are going to have the   after you!

Well Ive had a restless night some AF type pains but I think its wind as I doing huge really loud burps all the time - sorry, Id give Kevin and Perry a run for their money in a burp competition! 
From today the Embies should be implanting so     Dh is convinced this will work and cant see any reason why it wont work! Really hope it does     Stick Twinies Stick Twinies Stick Twinies Stick   

Anyway Nice to hear from you popsi    No plans for wkend again for me. Dh going up to manchester to watch Man U on sat, and he's going out for pint on sun with our mate whos home from London..may join them but I feel so self consious with my big bloated tum...its ridiculous!  

Hi Tiger and everyone else x x x x


----------



## caz nox

Wantabump - well done - sounds like a BFP to me too! woo hoo! Howmany? 
Vella - my GP has funded my drugs each time hee hee! 
Ali - it is supposed to be 20 degrees next week! enjoy the sun! 
Cath - Good luck tomorrow for your appointment! 
Popsi - I am on DHEA too and hoping to start down regging 3rd June as long as AF is on time! 
Nat & Ger - hope you are both ok? 

As for me - off to spain on Friday (have i mentioned that before LOL) so I will be quite next week! 

Oh - I have booked an accupunture session in Birchgrove - I have my first one on the 13th May and I cannot wait! She sounded lovely on the phone! 

ali - I might miss your testing but I will try and log on at the end of next week just to see your BFP!!!!


----------



## wantabump

awwww thanks girls 

just in work and having a 5min skive  

well, started spotting last night and a lil today, not much though 
its the 1st response that are giving me positive results but clearblue arent.hmmmmmmmmm

anyway, im trying to stay positive, there is a line there!!

Hey ali, lots of wind could be a good sign   you keep it up...hehehe

tiger. i praying its just spotting xxxxx

how you feeling ali on your 2ww? still sane?


----------



## NatR

Hi all, apologies for the no show again, have been trying to recover from my weekend away - not a great deal of sleep and a lot of alcohol was consumed, was great to let my hair down and relax, I've been so uptight lately!

Monday's scan at the clinic went well for me, they confirmed I'm def ovulating, should be any time now, so have been trying to get lots of BMS in!!!   (sorry ladies TMI!!)

Ali, so here you are on the   hope you're keeping ok, we're all sending you lots of       and   sending you lots and lots of  

Wantabump, sounds very positive so far, don't want to jinx you by giving you any BFP pics yet, hang on in there till Saturday, I really hope this is the one for you hun!

Hi to Vella, welcome!!  Also hi to Popsi - didn't realise you were lurking otherwise I'd have said hi more often LOL - good news you're starting your journey soon, waiting is quite possibly the worst, if you're anything like me anyway - I have got no patience at times!!

Caz - hope you have a fab time away, when are you back - we're gonna have to sort out this meet before we all get too fat to fit round a table (here's hoping for us all waiting for our BFP's)

Good luck for Friday Cath, how are you otherwise? 

Kat are you ok?

Well I'm off for a bit more BMS (lol only kidding - bath and a relax I think!!)

Catch up with you in a bit, love

Nat xx


----------



## popsi

Hi

Well looks like this thread is getting some positivity which is good, caz .. well i dont really know if i am on the DHEA for sure it could be placebo, but worth a shot taking part in a trial, if it dont work for me hopefully i will have helped others in our position in the future  

wantabump .. hope your keeping nice and positive

Nat ... yor weekends sounds fab, enjoy your   

Tiger .. a chill out weekend sounds fab

Well i am off on a FF meet tomorrow evening with the girls off the caru board so looking forward to that 

And x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening ladies 

Ali - how are you feeling today? AF pains are pefectly normal, could be implantation? Fingers crossed. I had AF pains with my BFP so I would see that as a positive sign.  Have you decided if you are out on the weekend?

Kat - good to have you back in work tomorrow - we'll have a good ole chat then x

Nat - glad you had a boozy weekend its good to let your hair down and now that you're ovualting I bet your DH is exhausted!!! I agree about the meeting, we should make a conscious effort to set it up in the next few weeks - Im easy so its up to everyone else!

Popsi - hope you have a good meeting tomorrow!

Wantabump - I agree a line is a line so I would take it as positive - how exciting!

Caz - rub it in why dont you - you lucky devil - Im only jealous would love to be jetting off somewhere!!!

Vella - how are you doing?

Same old drill for me tonight!! have put Ruby to bed, about to start cooking dinner then watching The Apprentice !!

Catch you all tomorrow.

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies

Just a short little note to say Hi to everyone first and secondly due to my DH having fairly bad health problems at the moment we are going to knock ICSI on the head for the time being.  Can I wish you all the very best for the future & I Hope to chat with you all again soon.

Lots of Love Kat xxx


----------



## Ger x

Helloo lovely ladies 

Sorry Ive been away for a while,and thank you all soo much for all you kind words its been a difficult couple of weeks.

I've been trying to catch up on whats been happening here and on the Norway thread,i've just posted a lenghthy one over on the Norway thread as i've had alot of PMs asking how it went on there and i've run out of time now as i have to do the school run in a bit so hope you dont mind if i dont do personnals today i'll pop on tomorrow.(pop on the Norway thread if you want to have a read tho )

Anyway Norway went well i'm back there in august for EC and ET booked the flights last nite yay!!
So i've a bit of relaxing time now,we booked a little holiday for 3 weeks time before treatment starts so that'll be nice.
I've been given the pill to take until July as Jon the consultant found a 6cm cyst so have to wait for that to heal and the pill calms the ovaries down and prepares them for whats to come 
I was really shocked has its been there for a while apparently undetected so i'm not very impressed.
Things are done alot differently in Norway they dont like giving heavy sedation so your fully awake through out EC,ouch, i feel the pain already  they give morphine tablets and various other tablets so you watch the whole thing  

I need to shoot off now,take care ladies 
speak to you all soon xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ger - good to her from you sorry to hear about your cyst - what a pain.  Glad to hear you are doing ok otherwise - keep us updated!

Ali - how are those 2ww symptoms?

Wantabump - any more news?

Popsi - how did it go today?

Kat      

Cath x


----------



## vella49

hi girls thanks for making me feel so welcome 

been working late so havent had time to write. hope your all ok , seems like we have a great group here!!

havent heard from my gp yet about funding but going tomorow for blood test hep b, hep c ,hiv and rubella so i'll ask again. hubby is having bloods aswell hes stressing all ready , " will i have a bad arm ?"
get a grip sometimes they are bloody useless!!!!!!!!!!! 

not much planned for weekend. abottle of rose sounds good to me and mayby a bit of , why not its nicer without the pressure  if you know what i mean!! 


hope the girls waiting to test have positive news 

ill be doing alist of questions this week to ask dr mamiso if any of you have got any idea what questions i should ask please let me know.

have a great weekend !!!!


----------



## portiapinks

hi ladies its lovely to meet u all

Here's a bit about me:
my name is Portia, myself and dh been ttc for over 4 years.
I have been been suffering from pelvic infections for around 7 years. So i always thought it was me who coulnt conceive. But I had a lap and dye 3 days ago and eveything was fine
We have just found out that my husband a a low morophology in his sperm.
My fertilty consulant is dr Joels at singleton hospital. I was wondering does any of you have her aswell.

Thanks

Swansea/ cardiff


----------



## popsi

Tiger -- did not go as had to help my friend whos dad has passed away prepare food etc for the funeral tomorrow  

Kat - - I hope that your DH will get better soon  

How is everyone else, hope we are all ok and looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Ali Louise

Evening everyone   

Welcome Portia, when I was originally referred by my GP the 1st person I had a consultation with was Dr Joels who was very nice she did my lap and dye and did Dh sperms tests. Once it was established that we needed IVF/ICSI we were then referred to LWC (12months later - they wouldnt see us sooner as all NHS patients have to wait at least 12 months) LWC is in a different part of the hospital. We are NHS funded for 1st go but I would have thought if you are private then you deal directly with LWC not Dr Joels but then again I may be wrong? Have they said what the next step is for you? 

Anyway sorry Ive been rather quiet but Ive been little anxious, nothing to report really other than windy pain especially in evening and ive been getting up earlier than usual...but that maybe to do with the powernap Ive been having in the afternoons!  Tiger I can see what you mean by Veiny boobs! They are also sensitive and I find wearing bra uncomfortable. I must say Im not feeling 'normal' as there are still lots of twinges in my ovaries, stomach and back passage but I think all these symtoms are related to the Cyclogest! Oh well the way I see it now is that Ive done everything possible so its just luck and mother nature now, it will be good to find out one way or another though as fed up of being in limbo!

Well girls Im feeling shattered now as been upto gloucester today so will do personals tomorrow but I just wanted to wish wantabump luck as I think youre testing tomorrow arnt you?           

                                            


Some lucky fairy dust for us all aswel x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali - all those feelings you are having are perfectly normally and are a major part of the drugs you have been taking and esp. the cyclogest, you should get more positive feelings in your second week so fingers crossed.

Welcome Portia - lovely to have you on board, Ive not seen Dr. Joels only deal direct with LWC, we're not NHS, have been having private treatment since 2004.  

Vella - Are you getting your bloods done in clinic tomorrow - if so, I am there about 8.30 please say hi!

As for me, Ive had an awful week in work - so busy its untrue but am off now until Tuesday yippee!! My best friend rang me tonight to break the news that one of our friends is pregnant, am so gutted but there we are it happens all the time doesnt it!  Been having really bad AF pains today and spotting so am hoping she will arrive full flow tomorrow (a week early) and can get ready to start all over again!

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Popsi bet youre looking forward to D/R in June, so are you on the DHEA trial now? Well Ive just googled this and this is what I found

DHEA (dehydroepiandrosterone) has been hyped as a supplement that will deliver the virtual fountain of youth, with extravagant claims that it can slow aging, melt away fat, enhance memory, prevent osteoporosis, and increase libido. Naturally produced and released by the adrenal glands, DHEA is ultimately converted into estrogen (the female sex hormone) and androgen (the male sex hormone).  

Woooo think we should all give this a go!!!    

Kathryn am sorry to hear about Dh health I really hope its nothing serious, we are still here for you anyway if you want a chat, think sorting Dh is first is a good idea as all this IVF/ICSI is so stressful in itself anyway, hope to hear some good news from you soon hunni    

Vella - Hope the GP will fund the drugs for you as they say what you dont ask for you dont get!

Nat - What can I say....  ..... go girl. I must say Im a bit deprived at the moment    Too be honest Im a bit worried about having it during 2ww as worried I may damage Embies so there will be a celebration in more ways than one after this 2ww!!

Tiger - You confused me with AF I was thinking Im sure shes only just shown her face for you, so she's a week early does this mean you can start the tx earlier? How did your appt go this morning? 

Wantabump - Ive just realised your OTD is 03/05! Anyway am     for you! But knowing you youve probably tested earlier       It is still good news

Ger - Im sooo pleased that Norway was a positive experience, excellent that they found the cyst (you know what I mean ...shame is wasnt detected earlier) but nevermind looking to the future hopefully now youll get a good outcome! I think you should tell the LWC clinic that they found a cyst as this should have been picked up by them, and this possibly could have changed the outcome that you had! As I said before Ive had v.good care at LWC Swansea but basically ALL my treatment has been carried out by the nurses, however on reading various posts on FF at different clinics the consultant does the tx! 

I mean they wouldnt get a nurse to remove a cancerous tumor would they And I feel that having infertility problems effects your WHOLE life and cause you psycological problems as well as financial! So this should be seen as something just as serious and dealt by a consultant. This isnt a gripe against the nurses as they do a fantastic job but I feel that consultant should maybe be more involved in the tx. I dont want to sound negative its just my personal feelings.  Im sure that if they provide my BFP then Ill be more than happy with everything at the clinic   

Anyway on a lighter note   

Caz - Have a good holiday and bring us some sunshine back!    

Hi to portia and everyone else I may have missed hope we are all having a happy friday!!!! Yaaaay its the weekend!

Ps. Im at 7dp e/c, I had some night sweats last night ...nice! (.)(.) still sore on the sides but nothing much really... I cant wait to test though, think I may test on 10/05!


----------



## vella49

hi all

thank god its friday   

had bloods done today,tiger wasnt in the lwc went to my gp sorry forgot to say that
had an answer to my funding of drugs they said YES!!!! cant quite believe it lets hope they still say yes when they see how much it is!!!

hope you all have agreat weekend


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Ali - sore boobs esp. on the sides is a really positive sign - got a good feeling about you im convinced you'll get your BFP!!

Vella - fab news on gp funding drugs thats so good of them

As for me AF arrived this morning (early but who cares!!) and am starting D/R on the 23rd May (day before wed anniversary!) and if all goes to plan e/c 23rd June - am back on the rollercoaster girls!!!!

Cath x


----------



## portiapinks

hi girls
I think our next step is iui. I hope so anyway.
were not going private yet, I went back to college last year so our funds are not good.
The only probs with nhs is the wait.... we been trying offically now for 4 years, but it seems my age(26) is against us. 
It has taken us ages to get this far!!!. 
Is all of u private?
If u all dont mind me asking what u all having done?. and How much is this costing?
just to know if we dont get nowhere, to know how much it will all cost
thanks


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Portia 

I started treatment when I was 27 didnt bother to put our name down on NHS because we were pretty desperate for a baby and didnt want to wait with the waiting lists etc.  Started with IUI had 2 of those but my dh has low motility so wasnt best option anyway we went for ICSI and had a positive result on our 2nd go.  I have since had a frozen embryo transfer in Februay which failed so am having a 3rd ICSI all at the LWC and all private - in total with all the drugs and paying for injections etc. we have paid close to £20,000 - it is an expensive business unfortunately.  Im not sure how much IUI costs these days but Im sure the LWC would be happy to provide you with a price list.

Hope I have helped somewhat.

Cath xx


----------



## popsi

Portia - i have had one NHS ICSI in IVF wales and am now paying for another one as sadly was negative last time, the welsh assembly now have to ensure you get your NHS treament within 12months of being referred on the NHS, so as long as that is still the case belive me 12 months flies by ! my ICSI cycle will be £4500 with drugs <and if i can get my gp to fund these it will be £3450> approx


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi All x

Portia - Im having ICSI on NHS due to Dh sperm probs, as popsi mentioned we had a 12month waiting list and as soon as 12 months were up I called LWC who confirmed I could make an appt to start tx that week! You get one free go and if you produce enough eggs then they can freeze these and you can have a free second go aswel with the frozen eggs. 

Tiger thanks for your positive comments Ive decided if I have twin boys then Im going to call them Ronnie and Reggie and if I have twin girls they are going to be called Ronnie and Roxy    
Dh's idea!


----------



## wantabump

hello all
            welcome to the newer girlies 
sorry i havent been on here to update but ive been coming home from work and been shattered.
well, its my official test day and i have just done 2 tests.  claerblue digital and 1st response.  both bfp!!! yay......
Ali if you do test early sweetie, clearblue didnt show up for me but 1st response did 
your tiredness, niggles and boobi soreness sound promising hun.  i had all that too.

well, next stage now, i need to call clinic next week and get a scan date.. bit nervous and just hope everything is ok.

As you wanted some info on pricing and procedures.  my 1st ivf in 07 - we managed to get our meds funded by the gp so it was a bit cheaper.
this ivf was around £3800.

hope everyone is ok??  hugs to you all.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone hope you are enjoying your Bank holsxx

Wantabump - Congratulations lovely  that is amazing news.
Portia- Believe it or not we have been on the NHS waiting list for approx 2 months and we had a letter last Thurs for our 1st appointment which is next Thurs 8.30am (this is through the NHS).  Had a good old chat with my DH and we had decided to go to the meeting - who knows what will happen.
Ali- Love the names - I've missed talking to you lovely ladies the last couple of days just been trying to work out what we should do! What if you have a boy & girl Clark & Louis    
Tiger - you really are a tower of strength - love you x

Well lovely ladies I'm off to the gower today and stopping over my in laws caravan tonight.  Then Tues I'm off to London to see Celine Deion - have a fab bank hols

Love Kat


----------



## Ali Louise

[fly]Congratulations Congratulations Congratulations  [/fly]

[fly]      [/fly]

Thats wonderful news what a great start to the bank holiday! Bet your all chuffed!

           ​
Kathryn, you are so lucky to get such an early appointment on NHS ..go for it Hunni!

Right as for me I have been getting up ridiculously early, have to get up early as I need a wee! (.)(.) still tender especially on the sides also Ive had a slight feeling that im having a discharge but nothing has come out...very strange.

Anyway have to go as going round the garden centres to get some plants.

speak to you soon xxx


----------



## NatR

Wantabump you got your    woohoo, congratulations hun, really pleased for you

can't stop for personals as we've had to buy a new laptop, the old one packed in yesterday and so I've got loads of setting up to do!! 

will be back later to say hi to y'all

lots of love

Nat

PS how about Sat 24th May for meet? have a think!! maybe we should start a new meet thread, this one is awfully long now!!


----------



## vella49

hi all

congats watabump on your       you must be so happy

portia- ive been on nhs for approx 3years had 3 iuis , one they didnt count ,so i have to have another one before they will put me on the list for free ivf. you might be lucky so get what you can for free. we have just lost patience really and just decieded to be in control for once .as for costing im not sure  as not started yet but we have saved hard for treatment but we also have abudget to stick to. we are not going into debt for this other wise i think it adds more pressure!!

im in a predicament today because a few weeks ago we had been told by neath that i couldnt havr treatment for 3 months , which is why we rang lwc. but today in post i have had a letter to go to swansea nhs to see dr joel, to proberly get the last iui done. dont know what to do ,my hubby says dont bother if 3 havent worked why put yourself through the dissapointment again!! also dont know if they would see me any way cause we have decieded to go private!! 

ahhhhgggggggg  what a nightmare!! ill prob stay with ivf route its taken this long to make the decision to do it

enjoy the weekend all !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening ladies

Kat - have a fab weekend and dont forget please, please, please DO NOT ring me at ridiculousoclock when youre in the concert and put your mobile phone up to the stage I do not want to hear Celine Dion warbling in the background !! hee, hee.  So glad you are back on the rollercoaster - wouldnt enjoy the ride on my own. P.S. Love you too xxxx

Wantabump - fab, fab, fab news am so delighted - question now is single or twins - how exciting!!

Just to touch on Ali's earlier post re. names - being positive I will tell you the name I have chosen now so no-one else can nick it - if I have a boy he's going to be called Rocco (Italian family and all that) and if I have a girl she'll be Rafael - just so we're clear everyone!!!!!

Ali - your symptoms are a BFP for sure I bet you!!

Vella - that is a predicament have you decided what to do?

Nat - not sure about the 24th its my wedding anniversay so not sure what we are doing.  

Talking of which as its also my birthday next weekend, my dh took me to Clive Ranger today and bought me the most beautiful diamond & platinum ring - Im absolutely delighted and will never moan about him again!!!!

I also have a predicament of my own...I started spotting on Thurs then AF arrived in full yesterday so spoke to clinic got all my dates etc. although since then Ive had nothing? AF wasnt due until next weekend so am worried now that this may have just been spotting and she will arrive next weekend, although this doesnt usually happen.  Do you think I should just stick to the dates theyve given me or ring them and tell them? am a bit reluctant to do the latter as they may put me on the pill for a month to regulate me and dont want to wait another month??! Advice would be must appreciated!!

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Morning

Well Ive been up since 05.20am (had wind like pains again) got dh up at 7am and we got ready and went to Tesco and Asda but they not even open until 10am!   

Anyway we are off out now to Tesco and ASDA again !!!     May go down llangenith then as I havent been down there for ages and a load of our friends are camping down there.

Nat, May 24th sounds fine for me! 

Tiger thanks for your positive words   , I hope you are right!      Am kinda dreading next week have now starting thinking about testing earlier than Sat     You girls will be the first to know if I do !!!

Speak to you later x x x x x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ali - are you   what are you doing up at that ungodly hour??  I think the wind type pains could be a side effect of the cyclogest but then could be a sign of pregnancy - its so hard when you analyse every little twinge isnt it.  Anyway, hope you enjoyed llangennith, we went down to the Millenium costal path and did some cycling this afternoon then ended up at my sisters in Burry Port for a barbeque it was fab, esp in this beautiful weather!!

And another thing missus - step away from those tests otherwise I will set the   on you!!! please, please do not test early, take it from me, I did it last time and spent the next 3 days wondering if the result would change and getting really stressed out.  If you get a positive then I suppose it doesnt matter but if its a negative then you'll be wondering if you tested too early. Trust me - please wait until test day!

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Well its been a fab couple of days for me went down Llangenith Sunday and it was packed with surfers, yesterday I went shopping for garden plants and we bought so many it took us all day to plant them, Dh painted the fence so we got alot done! Today Ive sat out the garden admiring my plants and read my book and had a BBQ however i am now burnt as a crisp! Hope the weather will be just as nice for the rest of the week  

Tiger I know what you mean about testing, the only thing that is stopping me is the price of the tests!!  To be honest I just dont feel pregnant! My boobs still tender but i know that is just the cyclogest, my bloatedness seems to have gone down a little today and Ive not had anymore of those windy type pains, also, whereas before I needed the toilet every half hour, well now I dont!

I felt very tired last week and was getting up very early and I think these must of been side effects of HCG injection and now that im not having any symtoms so surely if the embies had implanted and released the same hormone then i would be feeling the same!!

Oh well there is no point in me trying to figure it out anymore who knows what will happen there is really no way of telling!! I am keeping my PMA but I am also preparing myself now for the fact that I may have to go through all this again! 

Hope Everyone else has been enjoying this summer sun!  ...You must be as it has been rather quiet on here in the last few days!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali - yes it is rather quiet on here isnt it!!  Dont worry about the symptoms truly, I had all those feelings the first week then nothing much the second week until the day I tested my boobs were really sore , thats the only positive sign I had so you just cannot tell until you do the test, some people dont even get any symptoms!

Been really busy in work today so just a quick post - will post more tomorrow.

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Can you remember how early you got your BFP ? How many days before official test date?


----------



## caz nox

ohhh hello everyone... 

I am posting from Costa Brave how sad am I?

Ali was hoping to see a BFP sounds promising....

Love to everyone - the kareoke is calling me.... 

speak to you soon
XXX

PS - Malgrat De Mar is ****e..... just getting ******!!!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Caz - good to hear from you - hope you are having a fab time - when do you get back?

Ali - I tested one day early last time because I was so nervous I couldnt eat anything for the last few days and was really sick with nerves, couldnt sleep either so I thought I would put myself out of my misery so tested one day early got a BFP straight away using First Response so didnt do any more tests just incase it came up neg!! I liked my positive test so I stuck with that one!! How sad am I ? Ive still got it as a keepsake!!!!  Im sure you'll be fine, got a good feeling about you x


----------



## Ali Louise

Hey Caz thanks for sending the   over here!! I really appreciate that    
Hope you having great time and not breaking any windows with your singing!!   

Well Ive had two spots of watery brown discharge this afternoon 9dpt and 12dpc (not including day they were taken out and put back in so should it be 10dpt and 13dpc?), I think impantation should have taken place last week so not sure what this means maybe a late one....which would be typical of a child of mine, as me and Dh are always late for things!!  
Looked at the price of tests today and they're about a tenner so am not going to waste my money in doing loads and think I may just wait until monday! Maybe AF will arrive before OTD so I'd be gutted if I had to keep an unopened pregnancy test in the cupboard! 

Oh well I shall keep you girls updated on my situation   x x x x x


----------



## wantabump

hi girls
          sorry i havent posted but ive gone back to work and its been hectic then ive come home and been knackered...

AWWW ali, the 2ww is a nighmare.  you have been so good not testing hun  it could be spotting.  im still having a little bit too.

Caz.on holiday... how fabulous....have a great time, sing karaoke and get sloshed.hehe

hows you tiger? all ok

hey, Ali, when i called the clinic tuesday to say i had a bfp there was another woman on the other phone also saying she had a bfp.  scan booked for about 3 weeks now.  keep fingers and everything else crossed ali.  lots of prayers 

hugs to you all
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Well hello lovely ladies how the devil are you all?
I had my 1st NHS app this morning - went ok really have to go back now on day 5 of my next cycle.  Can't believe it how we got an app so quick.  You never know maybe IUI might work.
Hope everyone is well.

Love Kat x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening all 

Kat - so glad your appointment went well, been so manic today didnt get the chance to catch up so will do soon but great news - am so pleased.

Ali - how are you feeling? dont worry about the spotting, its perfectly normal, as I told wantabump I bled all through my pregnancy and ended up with a perfectly healthy baby - it could also be implantation bleeding this can happen about 10 dpt!! hang in there kiddo x

Wantabump - Im great, how are you? got a call from the drugs company and they are delivering them to me next Tuesday aaahhhh that old nostalgic feeling!!!!

Hi Caz and Nat

Portia and Vella - where are you hiding, what is your next move?

Am getting excited for Sunday (its my birthday) so will be enjoying one (or two) cheeky glasses of vin rouge before d/r!!

Cath x


----------



## NatR

Hi all,

Just another quick one as DH is going away for the weekend tomorrow on a stag do, so gonna iron his clothes ready now!!

Ali, you're being very good with not testing, keep up the PMA, I've got absolutely everything crossed for you. At least you've had beautiful sunshine for your 2WW, enjoy and relax, in 9 mths time you might be too rushed off your feet to take in the sun, here's hoping for you anyway      BTW any sign of your wooden men?!!

Cath - not long now till you start your next cycle, we'll all be here hoping and praying it's your turn this time.  I'll be on before Sunday (will have plenty of time with DH being away!!)

Kat - so glad your appt went well with NHS, when's your day 5 - you'll have to let us know so I can wish you luck! How's the weight loss going? I've lost a couple more pounds, need to find out how to get to my ticker on this new pc as I can't find the link!!!

Caz - hope you're enjoying the sun, sea, sangira and the other!! You never know a good relax may be just what the Dr ordered!

Wantabump - 3 weeks till the scan, hope you're well and looking after yourself, bet its still sinking in!!

Hi to Ger, Portia, Popsi & Vella!!

Well a bit of an update bout me, my 2ww is nearly over, OTD next Tuesday, although not holding out much hope after my weekend away.  I do feel a bit strange but wonder if it's all in my head. My (.) (.) are not sore like they normally are running up to AF, but my nipples are big and swollen and sore (sorry TMI!)  I also haven't had any PMT yet, but that could be the sunshine!!!  I don't want to get myself carried away in the hope, but can't help having little thoughts now and then, really worried about getting my BFN and breaking down, but also want AF to come on time if she's coming so we can start the next month and give it all we've got. Sorry to go on, feel a bit better for getting that off my chest!!

As for our meet, 24th is no good, we can't do it without Superwoman, it just wouldn't be the same, and plans or no plans Cath its your anniversary enjoy (we'll have to arrange a date after so we can all drool over your beautiful ring - you lucky thing!)

I'll start a new thread now, so we can all say when's best and get it sorted!!

Speak to you all over the weekend, 

Nat xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Nat

Thank you so much for your good vibes - I completely forgot you were in the 2ww too, so sorry hunny! Just realised your test day is the 13th (my dh's birthday) lucky for some - keeping everything crossed for you - wouldnt it just be fab if we all got our BFP's!!

Lots of Love

Cath x


----------



## vella49

hi all

sorry havent been posting this week just soooooooo busy with work. my appt is next week with dr mamiso so ill prob be writing questions all weekend!!! lets hope the sun comes back its been bloody lovely this week..

hope everyone is well 

had my bloods back they were all normal ,so atleast thats one hurdle over.

hope you all have a nice weekend any plans?? i think i might be dragged round car garages hubby fancies a change!!!!

anyway just wanted to say hi and im still here !!!


----------



## wantabump

hi all 

nat- i didnt realise either it was your 2ww sweetie.  hang on in there and any signs or no signs can be a bfp   i have everything crossed for you babe!!

Ali - where u hiding?  how are you doing babe? xx

Tiger - DR coming up  and the cycle starts eh   it seems a bit strange but i quite like the whole cycle, its when i get to the 2ww i crack.  you'll have to update us on how youre feeling etc now hun 

Vella - not long now sweetie.  mr m is lovely  actually all the staff are really sweet and supportive 

kathryn - youre starting as well soon babe.  well i hope you all get BFP!!!!!!!

im ok, nothing to report except c


----------



## wantabump

OOPS........


----------



## wantabump

my puter is going funny.  nothing to report except cant wait for this scan just to see if everything is ok......... arghhhhhh... xxxxxxx  hugs to you all


----------



## Ger x

Hi lovely ladies 

Thought i'd pop on and say hello,and see how your all doing....

Nat - Good luck for nxt tuesday hun   are you testing early or holding out?? 

Caz - hope your having a lush time on hols 

Tiger - Happy birthday for sunday hun,i'll have a vino for you tomorrow night  enjoy xxx ohh,i nearly forgot, your post on names cracked me up cath, we definately have the same taste in names its scary,we've had this conversation before haven't we about Rio and Ruby,guess what name i liked if i was having a boy?? me being half italian too....  begins with R and ends with O  haha 

Kat - Glad your appointment went well,good luck to you   glad you've decided to start txt soon

Wantabump - excellent news on your BFP,you must be over the moon  thanks for your sweet PM,it was very thoughtfull of you  

Ali - How are you hun i've got everything crossed for you mind,give us a BFP please   
And thanks for your little rant on my behalf about my cyst,you are soo funny   i'm still very shocked it was undetected , jus glad it was before it burst. anyway GWD luck  

Hi to Vella,portia and popsi and anyone else i've forgotten  

A quick update on me... I went to see my GP in the week to see if he'd consider funding the drugs again for me as they've been amazing in the past,he gave me the drugs for the last 2 cycles and said it was just the 2 that they help with,but i thought bugger it i'll pop and see him again,he can only say no,but he said yes,so thats a great help i had priced them with a pharmacy in Tamworth,which was quite a bit cheaper than anywhere else,i have the number if anyone needs it,he does a next day delivery service,but i wont be needing him now Wayhay!! 

My GP did have a mourne though about the price of them as he was sorting out the script,but i sort of reminded him that if i was a heroin addict he would be supplying me my daily methadone which i should imagine would be more expensive for the surgery in the long run,and i pay my bloody taxes!! he agreed with me of course  

Well take care girls have a lovely weekend  

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Shoe Queen

Evening ladies

Ger - good to hear from you, thanks for the birthday wishes.

Am out on all dayer tomorrow at La Parilla - if anyone is in the vicinity, please come and join me for a drink!! just the one mind!!  Been a beautiful day spent the afternoon in the garden (on the trampoline) only downside my dd is poorly she has had a fever and hasnt eaten for 2 days but am hoping she is on the mend.

Love to you all.

Cath xx


----------



## NatR

Hi all,

Happy Birthday Cath - hoping you're having a great day with lots and lost of vino!!

I've been bad and have tested early, a BFN for me I'm afraid, though I haven't cracked up yet, just want to get started on next months cycle now, will test again in the week just in case too early, Clomid can mess with your cycles so I may not be as far through as I thought as I have a 26day cycle normally and was working my OTD by that. I used one of those clearblue digital tests, never using one again unless I know I've got my BFP as it's horrible having to read the actual words!!  No line seems a much nicer way to break the news!!

Ali - how are u hun? Have u been good and not tested yet? The temptation killed me, especially with DH being away! 

Hi everyone else, very quiet here this weekend, think its cos of the lovely sunshine we've been having! Gutted it's back to work tomorrow, although hopefully being in work will stop me spending money!!

My DH is coming home tonight, can't wait to pick him up, it's crazy how I've missed his little habits that normally drive me nuts!!!

Anyway, hope everyones had a fab weekend, catch up tmrw probably

Nat
xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning everyone

Nat - am sorry to hear about your BFN - I hope you have just tested too early!!

Ali - Test day today isnt it - waiting anxiously to hear!

Well my plans for a day out yesterday had to be changed, my dd was really poorly so couldnt go out, had an impromptu party instead with friends/family and as the weather was gorgeous we had a garden party which was lovely, spent the afternoon drinkin Pimms so wasnt too bad on the alcohol front!!!

Hope you are all ok.

Cath x


----------



## vella49

hi all

what lovely weather, thats why i think no one has been on!!!!!

nat -my thoughts are with you

tiger glad you had a great birthday, a party in the garden sounds better than going out!! i really fancy a pimms now you have mentioned it !!

getting nervous about wednesday, its just realising that this is the last resort, anyway well see what they say. my head is all over the place at the moment 

hope everyone is ok


----------



## spooks

hello everyone - sorry to burst in on you.
I'm    - I've just phoned IVF Wales to find oput when my appointment for DIVF will be - it was supposed to be end of April, then May - now it's been put back to end of July (maybe!!) when I asked about being seen privately they said I couldn't as there weren't enough staff. 
I have been waiting for over a year.
can anyone tell me how long they waited for a private IVF appointment and how soon tx started for them - I don't think anyone posting here is using donor   but does anyone know what the availability of it is at Swansea. 
This news today has tipped me over the edge. 

Good luck everyone else and hope Ali has some good news


----------



## NatR

AWW Spooks     

I phoned LWC Swansea on a Friday and had an appt for the next Friday, we hadn't even discussed it in full, I had just had enough of the NHS and cracked up one day, the LWC pack arrived through my door that morning and I thought sod it, I'm booking no matter what the cost. There's only so long you can be messed around before you go insane, I feel for you so much it's a horrible feeling being let down.

LWC Swansea have been fab with us, so kind and welcoming and positive, makes a real difference from the way I was treated in IVF Wales under the NHS (more like I was an inconvenience).  I travel from Barry to Swansea and it's well worth every mile.  I hope you get something sorted soon hun, you know where we all are if you want to have a rant! I do it often enough!!

Take care hun

Nat

PS - Ali - where r u, got everything crossed for you today hunny!

PSS - think the BFN is correct I am sure I've got PMT coming on - am evil today!!! Or very emotional at least!!!!


----------



## spooks

Thanks for that Nat - will have a chat with Dh when he gets home tonight - think I need to act fast as many more people may 'jump ship' to Swansea soon. 
Sorry to hear you think af is on the way but as i'm sure you've read on FF many times 'It ain't over yet and synptoms don't mean a thing


----------



## NatR

Thanks Spooks, fingers crossed!

Good luck chatting to DH tonight

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hey spooks - sorry to hear youve been messed around, its awful when you start getting excited about something only to be told to wait another month - it can seem endless.  

Im with Nat on LWC, I didnt bother with NHS at all, just went straight for private treatment, didnt want to wait and sit on an endless waiting list - it is expensive going privately but you really cant put a price on it, Id never go NHS now ive been private, so much easier, ring and get an appointment pretty much straight away so hope your dh agrees and you make the right decision.

Cath x


----------



## spooks

thanks tiger  
Stupid question coming up sorry - I've looked on  the website and can't find info. specific to Swansea - do you have to go through the London number or can you give me the direct swansea no?
Also (sorry very me,me,me  ) but does anyone know if I can get seen at swansea privately and still be on IVF Wales Nhs list incase the private one doesn't work out?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi, Im sure you can still be on NHS and go privately, I know a few people who have done both.

LWC number is 01792 290924.  Ive not looked at their website to be honest so not sure whats on there but give them a ring, the receptionists and nurses are lovely and hopefully you can get an appointment with them soon.

x


----------



## spooks

thank you so much - it's greatly appreciated  
I'll let this thread know what I decide to do and how I get on 
love and luck to all


----------



## wantabump

Hi all
          Nat - i tested early and had a bfn with a digital.  2 days later it was a bfp.  try again later hunny.  fingers crossed for you.

Ali - where are you hunny?

Tiger - happy birthday sweetie  pimms, yumyumyum

spooks - good luck with contacting the clinic, they are all lovely.. lots of luck 

xxxxxx


----------



## NatR

Thanks Wantabump, here's hoping, I tested on Sat, so will wait till Thurs if no AF shown up by then will have another go - I bought a twin pack so have one here, boring a hole in the back of my head right now - I just wanna see those precious words so much!!

Sppoks, I'm on the NHS waiting list for IVF as well as going private, another good bit of news for you is that LWC Swansea have said I can use my free NHS go with them instead of having to go back to CARU, they will just have my waiting list stuff transferred over, so I know I've got an NHS go in Aug at the earliest as will have been on for 12 months then! Thats all dependent on me shedding this last difficult stone and a half, the bleeding weight is not shifting at all at the minute!!


----------



## caz nox

Hello all...

I'm back - but have a million of emails to sort out - so will be back later to catch up with you all. 

XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies.

Nat - I know what you mean about the weight!!! I have been trying really hard the past few weeks I have cut out caffeine (5 weeks ago) and really cut back on the beers! I have also started to bring my breakfast into work as i can't face it 1st thing in the morning.  What diet plan are you following?

Vella - Let us know how your appointment goes today.

Happy Tuesday everyone  

Love kat xx


----------



## caz nox

Ali - any news?


----------



## jospicey

Hellllo Everyone,hope your all well.  
Been so busy for well over a week, had my parents come and stay then my mother in-law and brother in-law.
Been out and about around the Gower and went to Abergavenny.  We have had some nice weather so its been great,but knackering.  Mother in-law and brother in-law left a little while ago,so got peace and house back to myself.

Yesterday was my first scan,and there it it was,I couldnt believe it,I am 7 weeks,yay!!!! I don't know if it has sunken it yet.  I was practically crying when I saw it,no I was crying.
Just have to carry on with those pessaries though,but a small price to pay for something so wonderful.
EDD 29th December,this could be a strange christmas this year.

Jo
XX


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Jo

I know that feeling only too well, wonderful, although my scan was tainted by morning sickness and promptly vomitted as soon as I got off the table!!

Fab news - try and take it easy xx


----------



## caz nox

Excellent news Jo!


----------



## jospicey

Hiya Tiger,

I havent had much sickness,I had started to feel normal the last few days,so I was doubting it.  
But I have been yawning alot lately,and a bit moody,but I thought that was my mother in-law and brother in-law driving me crazy,lol.  Mother-inlaw was saying "Oh you can just get on as normal,do anything really"
Then I get my mum saying take it easy.


----------



## Shoe Queen

You lucky thing - hope you get through it with no sickness.  Dont know why they call it that anyway, I had it from the minute I got up until I went to bed - evening time was worse and worse still I had it for the whole 9 months!!!! couldnt eat a thing but still managed to gain 4 stone in weight!!! (it was mostly water retention) but the results were worth it!!!

Dont listen to anyone else but your own body - do what you feel is right your body will let you know if you're doing too much!!!

P.S. my drugs have arrived and ive had to wrap them in a carrier bag and hide them in the fridge in work so no-one sees!!!!

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Great new Jo - Im so pleased for you lovely.
Cath - I saw the drugs he he xx


----------



## caz nox

Cath - when are you starting?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Kat - you nosey parker!!! hee, hee!!

Caz - start d/r 23rd May!! Where are you in your treatment?

Cath x


----------



## caz nox

I am still waiting for my AF to arrive - should be anytime this week and then as I am doing a Long Protocol will have to wait another 21 days!!! 

I am having accupunture tonight and I cannot wait! 

so - worked out Down regging will start first week in Jun! not too far behind you!


----------



## Kathryne

Caz - where are you having your accupunture and if you don't mind me asking how much is it costing you.  I am seriously looking into having some.

xx


----------



## caz nox

Hiya Kath, 

I am booked in on Birchgrove Road tel: 01792 817766 there is also one on Walter Road tel: 01792 644362 who I think goes to both clinics! 

It is £50.00 for my first session then £35.00 thereafter...will let you know tomorrow whay I think! 

XX


----------



## Kathryne

Caz - that would be great if you don't mind. Thanks x


----------



## spooks

thanks again ladies and nat you're info makes me think contacting LWC is a good idea.
  
I'll think options through over the next few days -


----------



## vella49

morning girls

well ive been up since 5.30 thinking about apt today at lwc. hubby was up before me and even hung the bloody washing out , hasnt done that in 14 years of marraige !!!

spoke to one of my clients yesterday and she said that she didnt get on well with dr mamiso which put me off a bit but i have to find out for myself!!

will let you know how i get on .is it to early for a glass of wine!!!!  (only joking) 

hope every one is ok

take care sara ......


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sara - all the best for today chicks - you'll be fine im sure.  Most of the girls on here see Dr. Masimo but I always see Dr. Thackare, she was my doctor back in 2004 before Mr Masimo joined and she has taken care of me since then, I bumped into her at the hospital just before I was due to have my dd, I was booked in for a c-section and she offered to do it for me which was lovely, so I tend to request to see her.  I know Dr.Masimo is lovely as well but as I say I dont tend to see him for appointments.  Let us know how you get on.

Caz - the acupuncture on Walter Road, is it the same place as the chinese medicine centre? just curious as I was treated there last summer.

Ali - where are you

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Sara- I saw Dr. Masimo and I found him to be lovely and Im sure he will answer all of your questions.
Caz - how did your acupunture go?

Morning to all you lovely ladies

xx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

The accupunture went well, she was lovely and she confirmed that there was nothing wrong thank goodness and we had a chat about things and we both got upset! she has told me that I need more PMA which I agree with and she wants me to have twins as none of her ladies have had twins yet. She asked me what I would call them etc and she made me feel really positive and that it will work! 

the actual needles were painless - kinda weird it was. Not sure how I felt as my mind was buzzing because we were talking Oscar, but at least next time I know what to expect. 

Does anyone know how Ali is? I am a bit worried? I hope she is off celebrating her BFP!


----------



## Kathryne

Caz - Glad to hear it went well I'm thinking of ringing and booking an appointment.

xx


----------



## NatR

Evening all! Just popping in before bed - still no AF for me, but no BFP either, did another test last night! Hope the wicked witch arrives soon so I can get on the clomid again, hope more for a BFP mind!!

Caz - hope u'r well after the holiday, u'r brave going for acupuncture (think I've mentioned my fear of needles before!!)

Vella - how did it go today? All good I hope?

Spooks - glad if I've helped hun, everyone's been so good to me with advice so nice to help someone else for a change!

Cath - soooo the drugs have arrived, getting closer for you, are you ready to go through it all again hun?

Kath - hope you're ok too

Ali - where r u? Gettin worried about you now hun, not like you to be quiet, big big   just in case you're reading! Speak to you when you're ready hun - hopefully you're still dancing after your BFP but if not, we're all here for you.

Rightyo! I'm off to bed now for some much needed rest, I watched child of our time tonight and cried my eyes out - it was soo sad - did anyone else watch?

XX


----------



## vella49

hi girls

well it went really well yesterday, i thought dr mamiso was really nice and answered all my questions. we are looking at starting at the end of next month aaaaahhhhhggggg!!!!!!!!

but its what we both want. i also had a chat about not being able to get on the nhs list and he said i should of been on it as i meet the critirea , so he advised that i go to the apt with dr joel and tell her to get me on it asap!! he said it will take 12 months but who knows i may need it.

feeling really positive today , going shopping mayby thats not such a good idea!! 

hope youre all well 

take care .........


----------



## caz nox

Vella, 

Glad to hear it went well - yes go to see Dr joels ASAP she is lovely! 

Beware - if you have 3 private IVFS they take off the NHS list for IVF - I am annoyed but I still can have 3 x IUI's! 

Ali - where are you? 

love to all


----------



## Kathryne

Hi everyone

Vella - I told you was lovely.  You should still def pop your name on the NHS look whats happened to me we were only on the list for less than 2 months and I had my 1st app with the nurse last week!!
Ali - Please let us know you are ok lovely lady  

Not long now til the weekend  

Kat xx


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi Guys   

So sorry ive not been on, god damn laptop broke when I put a USB adapter in to make it wireless!! Typical of me as I spent £150 on a all in one printer so I could scan on a pic of me but since buying that Ive not been able to use laptop!! Anyway I was off work but went back this week but only now had chance to log in as we have to share computers in our internet cafe in work and if you can imagine there are 500 plus working here so not been able to get on!!

Anyway down to nitty gritty I started bleeding on the Sat before me test date so BFN for me Im afraid...had some tears but all gone now, we have now had our follow up with Mr M and looks like we going to pay £5K to start again in June! Mr M said that everything went according to plan and he feels that maybe I needed more hormone support in the 2ww so he said I would be put on progesterone injections and take oestregen, also he mentioned taking the embryis to blast (I blimming mentioned this last time but he told me I didnt really have sufficient amount of eggs!!!) I mentioned steriods to him but he said they are not needed, also he said he is quite optimistic that it will work... optimistic....I want more than than if Im giving him £5K LOL! Im still possibly considering moving clinics however swansea is sooo convenient! 

Anyway Ive not got any more time as we are only allowed on work PC 15mins at a time, my laptop should be ready sat/sunday so I will catch up on everyones posts then and see how you gorgeous ladies are getting on!

Thanks ger, will PM you on weekend x x x

Bye for now honnies x x x x x x x x xx x x xx x x xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Oh Ali - Im so sorry hunny    Its devestating when you get the BFN but am glad to hear you are in good spirits and am delighted you are going again, its a bit like riding a horse, youve got to pick yourself up and get back on it!!  Which clinic are you thinking of moving to?  You will still be an honourary 'anyone at LWC swansea?' member though right?!!
P.S. are you up for the meeting on the 7/8th June??


morning to everyone else  


Cath x


----------



## caz nox

Ali - I am so, so sorry.  You sound so positive! If you want steriods I would fight for them - I had to keep on nagging him for them. My arguement is that is cannot have any negative effects so why not I am going to try to get to blast too! I do think that they are a good clinic - I mean I have had a few BFP from them so going to keep on trying with them. Have you thought about egg sharing? 

My argument is that the culture they grow the blast in are different to 3 day transfers so how can they expect the blasts to grow in a different culture? meaning - I always get a good number of eggs till day 3 then after that they perish - is it because of the culture 

Anyway - Ali - I havent stop thinking about you - stay strong and keep fighting! 

XXXX


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies.

Ali - I am so sorry to hear your news   but really pleased you ar estaying positive.  I agree with Caz nox keep nagging for the steriods hopefully they will work.

Hi to everyone else and Happy Friday xxx


----------



## wantabump

hi all
        Ali..... so sorry hun, big hugs n kisses babe.  im glad youre trying again, i agree with tiger, get back on that horse!!!
hope you come for the meet sweetie.
xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening ladies

Am writing this whilst practically falling asleep!! my sister is away in London so I volunteered to help out my mum who is looking after her baby for the weekend - talk about hard work - been there for the last two days and going back up tomorrow - am wondering if I will be able to cope with another?!!

Dh has had some really bad news also, his father has cancer and has just found out the chemo has not worked so is just a matter of time for him, also he had a phonecall yester was called to the hosp and was told his grandmother will probably not last the night, he has been up there since yesterday afternoon as she doesnt have much family left only his mother and hes not in a very good place right now.  Am a bit worried in view of impending tx, hope it wont be too stressful for him!

Hope everyone else is ok.


Cath x


----------



## NatR

Evening all!

Ali - so so good to hear from you, and even more so gutted for your BFN, fingers x'd you get it on your next cycle, keep up the PMA hun

Cath - that's terrible news about DH's dad and grandma, how awful, so sorry for you both having to go through that, it's not ideal for your tx, see how it goes, don't go worrying yourself too much about it, it'll make it worse being stressed. Thinking of u both

How is everyone else? 

I've got DH's mum and her partner down this weekend, very very hard work to say the least!!!!  AF arrived on Thurs with vengeance for me, soo painful, spent all night thurs in bed! Back on the clomid now too so could kill right now, can't wait till the in-laws go home tomorrow (yes they really are that bad!!!)

Went for my weigh-in Thurs too and am doing ok, lost a bit more so happy days, all coming off the target for my NHS funded IVF in Aug (hopefully clomid will work b4 then!) need to work on my PMA I think!!!

Have a good evening

Nat xx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

Cath - so sorry to hear your bad news. XX 
Nat - well done with the weight loss! keep it up! 
Ali - thinking of you XX
Wantabump - hope your BFP is all going SWELL! hahaha
Kath - when are you starting IUI? 

As for me - Mr Mamiso wants to see me this afternoon for a scan as I am on day 36 and still no sign of AF - I am hoping that he will give me something to start a bleed. The later I start the closer it gets to the 23rd July - Oscar's birthday - and not sure if its a good day or not to test around that time xx 

LOVE TO YOU ALL 
XXX


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning girls

Am back at work after an exhausting weekend!. Had 3 things go wrong for me yesterday, disaster so was glad to get back to work: firstly I lost my favourite eyeshadow, it ended up flying out of my bedroom window (long story) had to scroll through ebay to see if I could get it as it had been discontinued!! secondly I found my mobile phone floating in a full pint glass - courtesy of my dd! and thirdly was wearing platforms, whilst holding my dd and 2 bags, whislt trying to manouevre down my mothers steep steps when yes, you guessed it I twisted my ankle!!! as I said....glad to be back to normality!!!

Nat - fab news on the weight loss P.S.  checked you out on ********!!

Caz - all the best for this afternoon, that happened to me once, before starting last ICSI I went for 45 days with no AF so they gave me a course of tablets to take for 5 days and then it happened - lets hope its a good sign for your precious Oscar's birthday xx

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you had a good weekend?

Nat - fab news about the weight coming off - Im trying really hard to, I lost 2lb last week so its coming off slowly!
Caz - Hi lovely .  I got for my 1st scan/blood tests hopefully next week it will be day 5 after AF arrives.

Hi to vella, spooks, Ali & wantabump...hope i haven't missed anyone out if  ihave sorry and Hi xxx

Love Kat


----------



## caz nox

Cath - gosh - you have had one hell of a weekend - they say it comes in 3's now you will get good luck x 3....

Good news - he gave me something to bring on AF and the pill to all systems go! 

If it all goes to plan I will be testing 21 July!


----------



## Kathryne

Caz - Great news roll on the 21st July  

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Caz - fab news, if all goes to plan Ill be testing 14th July, one week before you - lets hope we get our BFP's!!! 

Cath x


----------



## vella49

hi girls

havent been on had avery busy weekend all the family came to me my mums bd, also my brother is home as he now lives abroad....

cath ,sorry to hear your hubbys bad news my thoughts are with you...

hi to all the others everyone seems to be progressing in their journeys ....

had a bit of a nitemare on friday ,had aletter to say could i please ring the doctors asap. anyway made an apt to see my doctor and she told me that they didnt realise how much the drugs were and they couldnt fund them unless 3 partners agreed!!!!! well i balled my eyes out but she was so nice she said she would fight my corner and try for me but like she said the health board think if you decied to pay private then you should fund your drugs !!!!!

so had aphone call this morning and she got them to agree so i now have the funding back!!
so rang lwc for plan which ill get this week so were on the road.
the nurse did mention long protocol so how long do you do that for? do i go back to them on day 21, not really sure of this process totally differnet to iui.

anyway hope your all well

take care.........


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi girls,

Im still catching up on everyones news, got the laptop back at 9pm tonight and had to reinstall broadband!  


My beautiful 84 year old grandad is paying for it! Ahhhhh I love him sooo much!   

Theyve given us a price 5145 bucks ...very steep I know!  Anyway AF due 07 june so have to call clinic then and Ill start DR around 27th June as LP again. So Ill have my 2ww probably last 2 weeks in july!

Hope evryone is Ok I have lots of news to catch up on and I dont know where to start

Have to go now as battery low on laptop.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ali - good to hear you are back!!!

Hi Vella - everyone's experience is different with IVF, we were told IVF wouldnt work for us so we had to do ICSI instead.  What normally happens is you start on day 21 of your cycle, start d/r therefore injections of suprefact every day for approx 2 weeks, then you have a scan to make sure you are d/r then hopefully you can start stimming so another lot of injections for about 10 days or so (depending on how you respond to the drugs) then when you are ready you have to take a trigger shot (to release the eggs), then you have your egg collection, hopefully eggs will fertilise then you have them put back and you are on the 2ww!!  Hope that explains it all!!  Well done by the way for getting funding, we tried but our surgery didnt agree so ended up paying!!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all,

Hi Vella - Great news about the funding on the medication I am really pleased for you  
Hi Ali - Good news about the lap top it will be great to hear from yo again!

And a good morning to everyone else hope you are all OK.

I have had my 1st ever experience of soya milk today (thanks to tiger) and its really not that bad.  Oh well I've cut out caffeine, reduced my red wine intake and now I'm converted to soya who would ever of thought it he he    

Kat xx


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

My GP has funded my last 3 IVF drugs - he is LOVELY! (personally I think they all feel a little guilty of what happened with me as they all know that he could have been saved - but thats another story) I now have my list of drugs so off to see him again this week with my begging eyes! hahahaha! 

Ali - great to see you - looks like it will be a busy July - maybe we might bump into each into the clinic!


----------



## spooks

Hi everyone - just a quick update. I am staying with IVF Wales as my appointment has come through (well I've been given it over the phone and won't really relax til I see it in writing   ) But thanks for all your help.
I have decided though that my next private tx (not very positive sorry!) will be at Swansea.
thanks for all your help, wishing you all love and luck, spooks x


----------



## NatR

Hi everyone!

Spooks - that's fab news about your appt date, hopefully it'll arrive in the post soon for you hun, put your mind at rest! Make sure u keep us posted on how you get on - are u gonna come and meet up with us for a catch up in June? You're more than welcome!

Ali - good to have you back! 

How is everyone else?

I went to see my gynae consultant on NHS today, first appt since my mess of an op in March - my notes say the other cons removed my endo but the cons told me and confirmed in writing in response to my complaint that it hadn't been removed - very confused now!!! My cons today though was really good and supportive, he's even offered to tracking scan me on Sunday while he's on call so I can find out if I've produced eggs this month! Really good of him to be honest, it's saved us £150 quid - so happy days!!


Speak soon, Nat xx


----------



## caz nox

Oh my goodness - I have a BFP from clomid!!!! 

I am in shock! Still early days so not counting my chickens yet! 

Blimey - I dunno what else to say.....


----------



## Kathryne

Caz - Oh my god!!!! that is truly amazing news you must be over the moon    

Nat - hi lovely good news for you too.

What a day!

Love Kat x


----------



## Ali Louise

Caz -  That is absolutley fantastic    


        

How are you feeling??  I know you dont want to count your chickens but I think its well worth a little celebration!  x x x x x xx xx x xx  Am so pleased for you, I think you really deserve this! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ali Louise

PS..

I keep forgetting to say Thanks to all you lovely girls for your kind words recently Its nice to have peps on here that understand what you are going thru! Its really appreciated  x x x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening ladies

and firstly     Fab news Caz - am so delighted for you, I know it is early days but now you know you can get pregnant without all the invasive procedures!! am so pleased xxx Is your surgery going to give you anything extra to help the pregnancy i.e. asprin or steriod? as you have a history of m/c?  Bet your news still hasnt sunk in yet!! Big hugs to you and dh.

Sorry am a bit rushed this evening, dh is away xx


----------



## NatR

Caz - wow - congratulations, that's really fantastic news, soo pleased for u hun, u deserve it.    It's given me the boost I need now cos haven't heard of that many BFP's from clomid lately. Congrats again hun, keeping everything crossed that all will be fine for you hun

Not a lot to report today, hope everyone else is ok

xx


----------



## popsi

Just calling it to say Well Done Caz !!! its great to hear such good news you deserve it      take it easy now and enjoy your time xx 

Lots of love to everyone else, I do read your posts all the time, just only pop in now and again  

Andrea xx


----------



## vella49

caz  congratulations, sometimes the simple route is more rewarding!!!!

kath thanks for the run down , your very good!!!!!

had my plan yesterday looks like week starting 7th july for transfer !!!!

we are all in july...

cathryne whats the deal with soya milk? any good?

hi to everyone else

off to work now ....


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are all ok xx

Vella - aparantly its better than drinking dairy as its protein but to be honest  I dont really have much decaf tea/coffee anyway!!

Hi to everyone else x
Kat x


----------



## wantabump

hi everyone.
                  Ali -update me on your missing statues hun!! any news 

Caz:- well done sweetie, fab news eh  

All you other girlies i cant keep up with.  i cant remember whos starting what when etc.  can you all remind me please  

well, as for me i only have until tuesday left for my scan now, god it feels like ages and i havent eaten that many chips to have put on so much weight  
i just hope its all going to be ok.

lov n hugs to you all.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Wantabump - its probably twins then!! All the best for Tuesday!

Im starting d/r injections tomorrow but have had a bleed today (cycle day 20) has this happened to anyone else, am worried now my tx might be abandoned?

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Wantabump - All the best for Tues lovely xxx

I am hoping AF shows this weekend.  When she does I will be ringing the hosp to make an app for day 5 baseline scan and blood tests.  Hopefully then starting IUI.

Im off now not in work til tuesday yyyyiiiippppeeee.

Speak to you soon

Love Kat


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

Thank you for your congratulatons - we are still in complete shock! 

I have started Aspirin and Dr M suggested I carry on with DHEA as it is a very mild steriod. I also have cycolgist left over from my cycle so just taking one a day - it can only help! 

Well, we did everything wrong cos on my 2ww which I didnt even think about we were on holiday drinking, partying, eating the wrong foods, going on bumper cars!!!! also doing the punch bag thing you know to see how hard you can punch it, roller coaster thingy, electric shock machine - you name it we did! I know there was always a chance that it could work but after almost 4 years I never thought it would happen for real. 

I hope I can still come on the 8th June.... 

lots of love to you all

xx


----------



## vella49

cath sometimes it shows that mayby we are all being far to carefull , and mayby we should should just carry on as normal. best wishes to you !

picked up my drugs this morning. havent got a bloody clue what  to do with them so rang the clinic ive got to go tthere so they can show me how to use superfact, but what about the rest    its totally mind boggoling!!!!! what times do you take them. god iui was so much easier than this..

how was every one on these drugs did you carry on with work? thinking of havin 2 weeks off after the transfer if we get that far..what did you all do ?

sorry being a nosey cow today 

tiger have you found out if you can carry on with treatment this month? hope youll be ok...

have a great weekend every one

take care sara......


----------



## wantabump

hi girlies.  wow lots of news eh!!

Tiger .... twins   we shall see. i will have to close my eyes during the scan until they say they can see a heartbeat.  my sisters twins are about 13weeks now and so adorable.
hows things hun, did the bleeding stop?  im sure i had a period before down regging.  omg i cant remember properly though my memory is useless.

Caz -   all that partying eh!!  i think i does do you good to just carry on as normal (easy to say).  i did, and i also thought, it didnt work last time, dont get your hopes up and just carry on as usual.  i even stayed at weight watchers  not any more though. 

kathryn - not long now babe and you will be starting   are you excited?

vella -  i know, lots of drugs eh.  i took my suprefact in the evening after work.  Then when i started puregon i took less suprefact and also the puregon at the same time in the evening.  normally around 6pm.
Then you get your pregnyl (or whatever) 2 days before the egg collection because you get a drug free day before the EC.
Then you start your pessaries.
( i think people take lots of different drugs but thats how mine went ) 

im on 3 pessaries a day now.

I had the 2 weeks off - the egg collection and tranfer week and the week following.  where i just rested and posted on here 

all have a great bank holiday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

Sara - I was the same as wantabump, same drugs etc and always took them in the evening, although this time around because I had a bleed last night I decided to take the drugs this morning (in the hope that it would stop the bleed?) havent had any bleeding so far so am just going to continue with the drugs.

wantabump - I remember that feeling well, although I was so sick at the scan it was all a bit of a blur!Havent phoned the clinic as I was too afraid theyd tell me to abandon and if they did that I knew there was no way I would continue, I would have just drawn a line under it and given up.  However, they have been wrong in the past putting me on the pill etc when I told them not to, I know my own body and knew it would mess my cycles up (which it now has!) anyway, as I said I will continue on and hope for the best!

Caz - it just goes to show - you wrap yourself up in cotton wool and nothing happens - you go mad and you get pregnant hee, hee.  Am still in shock for you, hope you can still make the meeting, will give you a big hug!!!

Hope you all have a great bank hol!

Cath x


----------



## Lou G

OMG Caz!!!!! Just read your AMAZING news and am so so pleased for you.

Take it easy tiger 

Much love,

Lou x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Hope you are all enjoying your bank hols!  Am currently writing this from the coffee shop at the Village Hotel, dh has taken Ruby swimming so am watching them from behind the scenes!! think this place will be perfect for our meeting! Day 3 of injections and im sure there has been a mix up with my drugs - am currently feeling fab, havent felt this good in ages, no side effects and very happy!!! not the d/r side effects I was anticipating!!!!  Anyway, the bleeding stopped on Friday so am feeling more positive about this cycle!

Unfortunately dh grandmother passed away early hours this morning so he is feeling upset at the moment but it was a blessing.

Anyway, hope you are all ok.

Lots of Love

Cath x


----------



## wantabump

hi tiger
          awwwwwww make sure you give dh lots of love!! bless.
im glad youre feeling ok sweetie.  i felt good throughout my DR too and also the puregon bit.  i was so relieved!!
glad the bleeding stopped babe and everythings ok 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

wantabump - thanks sweetie.  I know I was so frought before I started the treatment but I think I just got myself so worked up beforehand as I knew what was coming and what to expect but once I started I feel like Im in the zone so am chilled about it - I know Im weird!! Im also the same before I go on holiday I worry about the plane etc but once Im on it - Im cool!!

Cath x


----------



## popsi

Tiger

Sorry to hear about your dh grandmother


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies,

Hope everyone is ok.

Just a quick update I went to the hosp this morning and had the baseline scan and 1st lot of blood tests.  Got the rest of the blood tests on day 21 approx 2 weeks.  Hopefully will know more then.

Hope you all have a good week

Love Kat xx


----------



## wantabump

hi all
        had my scan today - not so good news im afraid.  they could only see an empty sac, i have to go back next week for another look 
what an emotional rollercoaster eh!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Wantabump - I am so sorry to hear your bad news lovley


----------



## Shoe Queen

wantabump - oh sweetie, i am so sorry for you I really am.  The worst part now is the waiting, sending you and dh (and family) a huge    and I really hope theyve got it wrong.

Take care of yourself.

Cath x


----------



## NatR

Just a quickie from me, will do personals tomorrow night - with the exceptions of:

wantabump -   big hugs hun, hope they got it wrong, sometimes things don't show up easily on scans, they can rarely find my left ovary, so fingers crossed it'll show up for you hun xxxxx

Cath - sorry bout DH's grandma   to you both too

hope everyone else is ok, will catch up with you all tommorrow

nat xx


----------



## caz nox

Wantabump - I am so sorry - fingers crossed it will change by next scan. 

Hello everyone and thank you for my congrats! I am still in denial I think - getting parionod too! I have made an appointment to see my GP tomorrow and going to see if I can get to the EPU before my clinic scan. It still feels very unreal. Boobs were really hurting the other day and now they have stopped - not having any symptoms at all - just shattered. Until I have that baby in my arms I dont think any of this will feel real. I wanted to speak to my midwife - who was great with me - but she is on holiday. 

We both think its a gift from Grandma as she only passed away in April and she use to say a prayer for us every day - bless her! 

Love to everyone.


----------



## wantabump

hi girls
        thanks for your support youre all so sweet. 

Caz:- im sure you will be fine hunny and what a lovely thought about your grandma.  it is an emotional process and i know how youre feeling.  in another 8mths time you will be cuddling your lil one  
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning ladies

Wantabump - how are you feeling now?

Ali - where are you chatterbox?

Nat - hows things?

Popsi, Lou and Sara - how are we ladies

Caz - Im sure everything will be fine, but I know how you mean about not believing it, my Ruby was about 6 months old when it finally sunk in, everything went by in a daze until then and I have to pinch myself now to know how lucky I am.  Its a lovely thought about your grandmother, as I mentioned dh's grandmother died last Saturday so will also be hoping she is looking down and praying for another miracle for us.

Kat - am feeling very emotional today (after feeling so well) so you will have to bear with me today!! If I lose it, you will have to keep me grounded!!!! x

Lots of Love to you all

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies what a beautiful day!

Ali, Wantabump, Nat Popsi, Caz, Lou & Sara - Hi everyone how are you all.  And hi to anyone I haven't mentioned.

Cath - What are friends for chin up little lady  

Kat xx


----------



## popsi

Hi Ladies, 

How are we all, well i have read with interest your comments about your grandparents helping you, and something of a similar nature has happened to me, i have had my date start DR on 12.6.08 with baseline on 27.6.08 which is what is my late fathers birthday.. so hoping this a  good omen  , i have EC for 14th July   !!

Tiger hope your day was ok with your emotions honey  

Wantabump.. thinking of you x

Ali, caz, Kathryne, Nat and all you other girls that I am learning your names
good luck

Andrea xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies - thank crunchie its friday   

Popsi - glad to hear you  have all your dates sorted - not long now  
Ali, Nat, Wantabump& Caz - how are you lovely ladies
Tiger - Chill out today and enjoy your day off xx
Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Love Kat x


----------



## caz nox

Thank god its Friday too! 

I called LWC and begged Ann to see me on Monday and she agreed - so i am up there at 11.30am for a scan... gahhhhh how scary! 

I am decorating this weekend - well hubby is - he wont let me do a thing hahahaha! 

LOVE TO YOU ALL GIRLIES!


----------



## wantabump

hiya all 

Caz - im glad youre ok sweetie. glad you got youre early scan, it will put your mind at rest eh!! xxxx  good luck sweetie.xx ( x for bump)

tiger - im ok hun, still a bit wobbly wiggldy piggldy but hey!! life is cruel then you pick yourself up and carry on!!  i will be ok  taken time off work so im not going in now until after my next scan - tuesday.  time to get my head sorted.  u ok hunny?  those emotions are crazy eh!! but hey! you have a great friend in work with you who understands so youre lucky eh!!   it will pass sweetie.  hope youre feeling better today!!xx

kathryn - u ok hunny? hows your cycle going babe?xx

popsi - not long now and all systems go babe  im sure dates on your fathers birthday are a great sign   xx

nat - hugs xx  update me on where you are now sweetie, im forgeting.

Ali - where are you missy..... have you found those statues and youre catching up with all the goss??

love n hugs to everybody xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Evening ladies

Caz - all the best for Monday hope it all goes well  

Wantabump - glad to hear you are ok and upbeat, must be awful for you.  Its such a huge hurdle for us to get to the BFP and then to lose your baby after going through that rollercoaster is just devastating, mother nature can be so cruel.  Thinking of you big 

Kat - have a great weekend esp. tomorrow night at the concert!

Popsi - not long to go now, lets hope it is a good omen for you, I am a strong believer in all the mystic wonders!!!

A big HELLO to everyone else.

Am feeling ok today although earlier on I thought I could kill someone!! Have been very short tempered and feel like everything was tipping me over the edge gave a few sharp comments to people today so if any shoppers in tesco are reading this - apologies for my behaviour!!! Feel like AF is on her way but nothing yet (only spotting last weekend), hope she turns up soon!!!! Am having a barbie tomorrow afternoon for friends/family so will be fun but gutting to watch everyone drinking beers whilst I stick to my water!! So... if anyone is in the Gower area tomorrow, feel free to drop in xx


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi everyone!

Wantabump am thinking positive thoughts for you and goodluck for your scan on tues x x x x x x

I have been rather quiet on here as been very busy lately in work and feeling so tired as Ive had a few late nights, also am debating whether to start the fresh cycle of ICSI in June, possibly thinking about leaving it for another month so have resisted logging on as hearing you girls going through tx makes me think I may rush into without thinking about it properly!  

Anyway Im watching Britains Got Talent now Im hoping to have a good catch up with you all next week I take it its all still on for next Sunday??

Love ya lots girls x x x x x x x


----------



## wantabump

hiya all
              Ali. great to see your post sweetie!! xx maybe a little break would be good eh  if all is as bad as i think its going to be on tuesday then i will take a couple of months to get my body ready and start again!! sigh.  (might have to go out and get hammered in between )

tiger - a BBQ... well, if you would have said a bit earlier i would have made sure i was in gower   just try and relax sweetie as your hormones are going hectic by the sounds of it   you will be fine. xx

love n hugs to you all.x


----------



## NatR

Hi ladies,

Apologies for the no show the last few days, I've not been feeling too and we also went away this weekend to a friends wedding in Aberystwyth.  Have had really bad stabbing pains on right hand side (about kidney ish height) lasted about 24 hours and was agonising.  Since that has happened I have been feeling/being sick! If no better by tomorrow, am gonna have to see my Dr.  I had 3 glasses of wine at the wedding and that made me worse - silly silly girl I know, I also am now racked with guilt as am back on the old 2ww with Clomid, OTD is 11th June (Our 3 year anniversary) was praying that 3yrs trying would make this one the lucky year and would love to get the good news on that day, now feeling even more guilty bout the red wine yesterday!!

Wantabump -     for Tuesday,   that it goes well for you hun   

Tiger - hope the BBQ went well and your hormones have calmed down for you! Its so horrible what we have to put ourselves through, it'll hopefully all be worth it in the end.

Ali - don't blame u for thinking about having a rest, the last thing you want to do is rush into it all and spend the whole time questioning if it was the right thing to do, you need to be in exactly the right frame of mind otherwise you'd beat yourself up (especially with the cost!!) We've been considering the egg sharing option if we have to get that far - is it an option for you hun?

Caz - good luck for tomorrow, Popsi - good to hear u got your dates - woohoo! Kat - hope u'r ok? How's everyone else? 

One of the girls in work has just found out she's pg (she'd been off the pill for 2 months and they weren't ttc as such apparently) I was gutted (for me not her!) it made me feel so empty, she's been for the scan this week so I've had to endure that, it's just so hard sometimes. She keeps saying things like, "oh I can't believe I'm pg, thought it owuld take me years like u nat" gee thanks, I just didn't know what to say, she knows what we're going through and is so bloody thoughtless  

Oh and another bit of annoying news today, came back to the house to find a letter off my cons to say after my 6mth follow up smear after finding (and not treating) the pre-cancerous cells, I have to go in and see him again as they're either still there or have got worse. When I went in for the follow up I asked what happened if I got pg this month and they needed to treat, he said I'd have to be closely monitored and treated straight after the 9mths, but if not PG he said he'd suggest I had the treatment and stopped the ttc for a few months till they'd sorted it - now I don't know either way what the outcome is going to be yet. I know it's my health and important but it makes me wanna cry at the thought of having to stop ttc or even worse if I was pg having that hanging over me for the whole time - why oh why can't things be simple!

Sorry for writing the war & peace effort, had a lot to tell u all!!!!

Take care lovely ladies, see you on the 8th June, speak to yoiu before then of course!
Love Nat
xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Nat - Im really sorry to hear about your news, sounds like youve been through the mill lately you poor thing - what a horrid thing to happen right now and not being able to do anything about it until you know the outcome - sending you big  

wantabump - wishing you all the best for tomorrow, praying they have got it wrong x

Ali - I do agree its important for you to make the right decision and if that means waiting another month then so be it x

Kat - get well soon x

Caz - how are your symptoms coming along? good luck for your scan today x

Is the meeting still on for this weekend? wantabump - do you want to postpone it depending on the outcome tomorrow incase you're not up for it??

Cath x


----------



## wantabump

hiya all
            Caz - good luck for today hunny!!!  let us know later 

tiger - i wouldnt want to postpone it sweetie, all you girlies go and see what happens tomorrow.  maybe we can arrange another one in a couple of months eh 

xxxxxxxxx i shall let you all know tomorrow how it goes.


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

We have seen a heart beat - Ann was brilliant - straight away she said "good news" there is a little pocket of blood but outside the pregnancy sack which might cause me to spot. 

I am still in shock - I cannot belive it! I think I will be in denial until I have that screaming bundle in my arms! 

Thank you all for your wishes - I am sure they did the trick 

i have to concentrate on work as my head has been in the shed for weeks. 

I promise to read and catch up on all later on today

XXX


----------



## wantabump

hiya all
          caz - its brilliant news sweetie    you just enjoy and take advantage of your pregnancy babe . hehe.

well, i went for  my scan and same as last week, nothing in sack and it hasnt grown.  so im off meds now and awaiting the dreaded period.  chin up though and postive future thoughts   it'll work one day eh!! xxxxxxxxx

love n hugs to you all

my next step now is to have our 2 lil blastos defrosted and see if they make it.  if so great and if not will have to think about another go.  wish we were minted eh!! xx


----------



## NatR

Hi all,

Caz - well fab news, so chuffed for you hun, glad our pma helped!! Make sure you don't disappear off this board missy we want to hear all your updates first hand!

Wantabump   my heart goes out to you hun, absolutely nothing I can say that will make u feel any better, so proud of u that u can still be positive, just take it one day at a time, we're all here if u want to laugh shout or cry xx

How's everyone else?

I'm still up for the meet this weekend, but if wantabump is not feelin up for it, honestly don't mind postponing, would be nice if we were all together, what do you think?

Off to bed now, can't get enough sleep at the minute!!

Take care all

Nat xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Girls

Wantabump - I am so sorry, was really hoping they had it wrong   am glad you have decided to use your blastos, when do you think you will be doing that?

Caz - I am so delighted for you, hope the rest of your pregnancy runs smoothly!!

Nat - I dont mind about the meet, am still available Sunday will be in the Village Hotel anyway so it makes no difference to me, would be nice if we could all be together though I agree - 

How does everyone feel about the meeting this Sunday??

Am feeling pretty rotten myself the injections are going fine but leaving me very tired and emotional.  The funeral went well yesterday although very sad but am glad its over with and we can move on.

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies hope everyone is ok.

Caz - I am over the moon for you lovely remember to take it easy and get that paint brush out of your hands he he xx
Hi to everyone else I promise i will take time to read all the posts soon.  i have been so busy with work and college I have not had 2 mins to spare.

I rang the hosp yesterday and the nurse said my 1st scan for IUI and blood tests all came back ok.  So I now need to go next week (day 21) for more blood tests and they should be able to give me a date for treatment.

Speak to you soon
Love Kat


----------



## wantabump

hi all
      do you know!! you are all so lovely on here you all deserve lil miracles to happen in every way possible  
please dont postpone the meet sunday because of me, you all go and meet up and i will catch up with you another time ( maybe at tigers BBQ ) hehe

im so glad everyones ok and doing well.  im going to wait for my period now tiger and then i will have a months break and see if those lil blasts defrost.  so probably in about 8 weeks?  i dunno, bet my period will be all messed up now.

ive kept myself busy, bought loads of fabric and drapped it everywhere.  ive had my dh drilling holes for my drapey twisty things that go on the wall.  there is material everywhere.  very pretty though it looks like a harem!! hehe
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Wantabump - you're place sounds fab.  Glad to hear you are not feeling too bad.  A months break sounds good relax and enjoy the lovely days we ar ehaving at the moment I'm sure they wont last !!!!

Kat xxx


----------



## caz nox

I am so sorry Wantabump - you are sounding very positive though! keep busy with all that fabric! 

I am not lifting a finger this weekend - we need to have the walls painted as the floor is sitting there waiting to be fitted - I cannot wait! I need to get some curtains too! 

I am still ok for this weekend - can anyone post a postcode as I am not sure where it is?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening ladies

Wantabump - glad you are feeling better about tx and that you are still in good spirits, the drapey things sound um....lovely!!!! very swish   

Caz - dont you dare lift a finger, you take it easy (says she who was up the ladder painting a nursery at 8 months pg!!) no seriously, the first few weeks/months are crucial!

Will look up the postcode and post it tomorrow - you cant miss it, its right on the main road on Fabian Way (the road into Swansea) - its very simple to find but will look up the code tomorrow.

Is the meet still on then? looks like it might just be me and you (and Nat) have not heard from anyone else??

Cath x


----------



## Lou G

Caz - so pleased your scan went well hun x x 

Hello to all the other Welsh gals x x


----------



## NatR

I'm still up for Sunday (just the three of us so far!!)

You'll notice from the post I'm up rather early, am struggling with sleep at the mo. My DH and little dog are taking up all the bed and driving me nuts! I even went in the spare room last night for a bit!!

Also very stressed at work it's playing on my mind, I hate the credit crunch!! I actually wrote my resignation in work yesterday I got that stressed, thankfully calmed down and thought about it before I acted on impulse and made myself unemployed!! I'm off to look for a job now, then back to the hell hole for another stressful day!

(Think perhaps either the PMT has got me or I am just particularly emotional at the minute!!!)

Take care all

Love Nat xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies,

Nat - Sorry to hear you are having such a tuff time in work that not good at all lovely.  When you are having a real bad day in work come and work with Tiger & I for a day then I am sure you will think your job is fab - job we work with some right fruit cakes    

Kat xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Yes Kat I second that! in fact one of the 'fruits' left the handbrake off his car yesterday and it rode right into the side of mine!!!!!!!!

Cath x


----------



## caz nox

Nat - we had a job here that just closed - all we do is natter all day long! would be perfect for you! My dog sneaks in under the covers at 5am - she is a whippet and really stretches her legs into my back! 

love to you all

Caz nox


----------



## Shoe Queen

Caz the address is The Village Inn Hotel, Langdon Road (Off Fabian Way) SA1 8QY

So far its me, you and Nat, I think wantabump is going to postpone, I also think Kat is busy this weekend so just waiting to hear from Ali and Sara - Pospsi and Lou - will you be coming?

If there is only going to be a small number I suggest meeting in the coffee shop instead of the bar, I wont be drinking, I dont think you will be either Caz   so as you go through the main doors of the hotel, the reception is in front of you, to the left is the bar and to the right is the coffee shop - shall we meet in there - can do from 2.30 onwards x


----------



## helenstar

Hi there
i have only just found this site and have seen that you are having ICSI in Swansea? Do you mind me asking where? As I have never heard of this.  I am from Port Talbot and have just had my first cycle of ICSI at IVF Wales, Cardiff.  They have been absolutely fantastic, I had had my egg transferal yesterday and very nervous, excited and scared!!!!! x


----------



## jospicey

Hiya all,its been ages since I been on here.  I have been soooo tired,most afternoons falling asleep.
I am 11 weeks on monday.  I went for first anti natal yesterday.

Congrats Caz nox,so great to hear that clomid can work xx 
Sorry to hear your news wantabump,but good to hear that your positive. xxx 

Hi Helenstar,I had my IVF at londons women clinic at Singleton hospital in Swansea,and they were great.
Goodluck for your 2 week wait,its a very emotional time,but all the best xx


----------



## helenstar

Hi Jospicey

Thanks for your reply! I didn't realise that Singleton did IVF.  Your 11 weeks pregnant, that great news, its really lovely to hear success stories.  Yes its a very emotional time one minute I'm excited the next I feel as if I'm going to have a panic attack!!!!!!!!  I wish you all the best with everything xx


----------



## popsi

hi girls

just wanted to pop in and say have a lovely time on your meet this weekend if your still going   they are fab a group of us meet up from ivf wales and its been a real help to us all


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Helenstar

Im also having ICSI at LWC (Singleton Hospital) - this will be my 6th tx in total (with one success story) and so far have found them to be fab - glad you found us!! I bet you are feeling very emotional right now but what a huge achievement to have got so far - just the dreaded 2ww now - fingers crossed!!

Hey Jospicey - good to hear from you, glad to hear the pregnancy is going well, any other symptoms??

Hi Popsi - thanks for that, I think we are still meeting but havent heard from anyone??!!

Girls, if anyone is there - are you still coming tomorrow??

Has anyone started watching Big Brother

Went to see Sex and the City last night - love, love, loved it!! Wish I had all the outfits (and shoes!!)


Cath x


----------



## jospicey

Hiya

Helenstar:Yeah it sure is a up one minute down the next feeling,but you can get through it and I hope it will be all worth it xx

hi Tiger, not really any other symptoms apart from being soooo tired.  I do sometimes have a nasty nausea feeling sometimes,but usually if I nibble a biscuit or cracker I feel a bit better.  Good excuse for eating biscuits,lol.
Would be nice to come tomorrow,but I dont drive,so it would be hard to get there,buses not so regular on sundays,lol.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning girls - It is with regret that I have to cancel our meeting today   Im so sorry for the late thread and as I dont have any other means of getting in contact I hope this message finds you before anybody turns up! Ruby has been suffering with a cold for the last few days and last night we were up most of the night as she has a really high temp etc. I would feel awful for leaving her today so am just going to keep an eye on her today.

Am really sorry.......

Will have to re-arrange, as wantabump said, maybe can hold a barbeque for us all??!

Hope this finds you before anybody leaves.

Cath x


----------



## helenstar

Hi Kath

Thanks for the reply, its seems like 2 weeks have passed already! Wishing you all the best of luck   xxx

Jospicey - yes you are right its all worth it! xx


----------



## caz nox

I typed a reply and it deleted! 

Anyway - what I did say was no worries about the meet - would be nice to get everyone there and maybe one day if its nice we all bunk off work and meet on the beach with a coolbag?? 

Love to you all,I am off to get my factor 30 out as its boiling here and I burn so easily! 

Caz nox
xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Had baseline scan this morning - all good have d/r ok and lining fine although Ann did say that my ovaries are really active and they already have lots of follies on them - even before stimms!! She did say I could start stimming today but will have to be monitored more closely as could be at risk of OHSS!!  Let the brazil nut munching commence.........

Cath x


----------



## vella49

hi girls 

sorry havent been on been busy also my hubby took me away for weekend as it was my birhday, itvwas lush.

hope you are all well ?

i was gutted i missed the meet, but now i know it was cancelled i dont feel so bad.

started d/r yesterday , got a bloody bruise all ready ill be joining the dots!!!!!!!

fell ok today, although i suppose it takes a few days to get into my system, how did you all feel ?
quick question when am i likely to have ableed is it round about day 28 as normal?

tiger i love big brother but whats happened to live screening i cant get it !!!!!!!! yep addicted all ready.

anyway im going in the garden to catch some rays...

take care all.......


----------



## Shoe Queen

Vella - Hi welcome back, glad you enjoyed your weekend!!

When I started d/r I felt great for the first few days but then the drugs kicked in and I felt really tired, slightly emotional and a few headaches, am not feeling too bad though.  You should get a bleed at around 28 days as normal, although be warned, lots of people say it is much worse than normal - I had mine last week and yes it was bad but thats quite normal for me, am used to heavy periods!

You're not far behind me then Im about to start stimms tomorrow so youre about 2 weeks behind!

Cath x

P.S. went for my appt this morning and was browsing the boards of the pics of all the babies when I got a shock - I came face to face with myself and dh (and Ruby!!) they told me they had taken it down as they were putting up all the new babies that had been born - mustve changed their minds so I now take pride of place on the top row hee, hee!!!


----------



## NatR

Morning Ladies,

Have had a rough weekend, DH's nan was quite poorly so we rushed back to Cambridgeshire on Friday night to see her, came back yesterday as she's getting much better again, thank god! So sorry I didn't let anyone know before we went, it was a rush decision and we were gone within 20 minutes of making it!  Thankfully Cath cancelled the meet anyway so pleased as I forgot all about it till Sunday and couldn't get access to a pc. Although Cath, not a nice reason to have to cancel - how is Ruby? Hope she's getting better too?

A BBQ for the next meet or even on the beach sounds fab, loving the idea, we'll have to sort it out again!!

Well AF arrived last night, the wicked witch, it would have been far too perfect to have my BFP this month, what with it being our wedding anniversary tomorrow and fathers day on Sunday.  I'm not feeling too bad about it, had a feeling it was not my month (ok, I'm quietly gutted) but DH has taken it much worse than me this month.  I think it could be because he saw his brother and his two kids on the weekend, his niece and nephew spend all their weekends in the local social club - a nice place, but not for kids all weekend, it makes DH and I soo mad, they really don't appreciate what they've got, the kids are dumped on whoevers free at the nearest opportunity, aaarrrggghhhh! Mad mad mad mad!!!

Anyway, good to see everyone is ok, have scanned the last few msg's so sorry if I've missed anything. 1 more month of clomid for me, then it's possibly IUI or IVF (although LWC have recommended ICSI if we go that route) to be honest, I wish I could start now, don't think the clomid is going to work for us and I'm so impatient, I'm the same as everyone else here and just want my BFP and of course my own little bundle of joy.  

Will work on my PMI in the next few days I think, we're off to the Isle of Wight on Thursday for the music festival so may not get on before then as going out for a meal tomorrow night and still have to pack!  I have had to buy a whole new summer wardrobe due to losing weight!!

Take care ladies, if I don't speak before the weekend, have a great one and speak to you all this time next week

Lots of love

Nat


----------



## Shoe Queen

Nat - so sorry to hear about dh's gran, I know what you are going through weve had all that over the last few months.  Ruby is better now thank you so much for asking.  Have a fab weekend at the festival and yes try to work on that PMA!  By the way great news on your weight loss - only 12lb to go thats brilliant!

How are all the rest of you LWC girlies??

As for me, first day of stimming for and all going well so far (famous last words), also started with the steriods and baby asprin, and I just know the steriods are going to be a nightmare!!

Anyway, love to you all.

xx


----------



## wantabump

hi all
          pity you didnt all get to meet up, we will have to arrange another time now eh!! 

Tiger- hows your stimming going babe?  you feeling ok?  hows little ruby doing?x

nat - hope your feeling better sweetie and all is ok.  know what you mean about father day.  bit worried about my dh at present as he is already a bit down and we have that now on sunday. would have been his first daddy to be day. xx

caz - beach sounds cool hun   how you doing babe?  feeling good? you getting spoilt!! xx

hi to everyone else  

well im feeling ok girls, going to gower heritage tomorrow i think as they have the gower folk festival.  take the kiddies and then stay down oxwich.  relaxing.yay!!!! xxxxxxx
love n hugs xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Wantabump - good to hear from you - Gower Heritage is fab, have you been before?  Im also off tomorrow so will prob head into Mumbles for the day.  On your way down, as you come to the end of the common road (just off the top of the Mayals) you will pass my house so I shall give you a wave!! hee, hee.

Stimming is going ok, although am feeling rather swollen at the moment so dont know whether it is the drugs or the steriods!! anyway, feeling rather chilled actually just waiting for the scan next week to see where Im at.

Enjoy your day tomorrow xx


----------



## wantabump

tiger - im glad youre ok hunny, and feeling chilled too!!! great!!!
i have been to the heritage center loads, love taking the kiddies there.  there is a guitar festival coming up also so i may go to that.  its lovely and chilled down there and nice and relaxed!! just my cup of tea.

i will wave later as i pass your house then  
xxxxx


----------



## 4evawishing

Hiya girls,
It would be lovely if i could join u all..
I haven't been on here or posted for a while.
I've had treatment in lwc.. 1 ICSI Jan 07 - BFN.. FET 07-BFN
and i had a ICSI nov 07 which was cancelled the day i had my eggs collected as there was no sperm in my partenrs sample  which he then had tese and pese which we had no luck. 
I got 12 eggs frozen so we just waiting to re test sample which we should of done in march but we both felt tha we needed a little break.. but now we both excited as we've got a appointment on thur to see wa his sample is like. fingers crossed all is good and it'll be all go from there... He's been taking wellman tablets since noc 07 so we r hoping things have improved  
look forward to chatting to u all
xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

4evawishing - of course, will be lovely to have you on board!!  Sorry to hear about your dp and your last ICSI cycle but fab news that you already have 12 eggs frozen - wishing you all the best for Thursday xx

Cath


----------



## 4evawishing

Thanks hun,  
Iam really excited.. Fingers crossed thou init just cant wait for the results..  
xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls 

Hope you are all ok.  Just got back from scan - got 13 big follicles and around 13 smaller ones so bringing e/c forward to Friday - yippee - cant wait to get them out!! am feeling very uncomfortable!! As Mr Masimo just said on the way out "you're cooked"!!

Lots of Love

Cath x


----------



## vella49

hey tiger thats fab news, good luck and best wishes for friday!!

without being to nosey what are you having done? cant remember what you said.

im still d/r got scan next week ,been fine on these injections just a bit more tiered than usuall, but no other symptoms.... as yet


hope everyone is ok.......

bye for now


----------



## Shoe Queen

We're having ICSI with the hope of going to Blastocysts!!

I found the d/r part ok but was also tired - stimms have been ok too although am uncomfortable now!

Good luck for scan.

Cath x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls - where are you all hiding??

Had e/c this morning and had 19 eggs collected.  Feeling very tired right now so will anxiously await the phonecall tomorrow to see the fertilisation rate - watch this space......


----------



## popsi

just popping in to say WELL DONE to tiger.. 19 eggs thats brilliant.. good luck with the call tomorrow i look forward to hearing your news x


----------



## Ali Louise

Thats excellent news Tiger, sorry ive not really been on her much so unsure where everyone is in their tx. I am starting DR next week....whilst in grand canaria.... whoooohooo! Im sure with all those eggs youll get a good result tomorrow x x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Thanks for your messages - got the call this morning and feeling slightly gutted.  Out of 19, only 16 were injectable (for ICSI) and only 8 fertilised - I know 8 is a good number but out of 19 I thought my chances would be higher.  We were hoping to go to blasts but may have to go in for transfer Monday instead depending on the chances of all 8 developing?

Will keep you all posted.

Ali - have a fab time away, couldnt think of a better way to spend my time d/r.

Cath x


----------



## hairdresser

hi tiger, got fingers crossed 4 you  most scary time!
we are having treatment at cardiff had 1 icsi but on 2ww i had devastating news my mum died at 47 so we dont know but probably with all that to deal with it was negative looking at going for more treatment soon! same problem with dh me fine. your little girls beautiful congratulations give me hope xx emma

Cath x
[/quote]


----------



## popsi

cath...sorry to hear your bad news about your mum   its devistating when that happens .. my dad passed away suddenly when he was 51 and its horrendous, but i think we now have angels in heaven looking out for us and making our dream come true.

just to let you know .. i post on this thread but there is also a thread for ivf wales girls too.. so maybe you can pop over there too as we are a friendly bunch also and in the same clinic

i lurk about in both areas me


----------



## jospicey

Hiya all,

Hope your all well.  Hope all goes well for you today Cath with the transfer and heres to the 2ww 
I am 13 weeks now,had my scan last monday,baby was sitting up straight and 5.6 cm.
Not really feeling too bad,suffered from hayfever the last couple of weeks.

Jo
X


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Emma - Im so sorry to hear about your mum, that is devastating - lets hope your mum is looking down on you and your wish comes true soon.

Popsi - thanks for you well wishes and again, so sorry to hear about your dad x

Jo - Great news on your scan, I hope it has started to sink in now.

Had a call from clinic this morning and our little embies are going to blasts - yippee, not sure on grade or anything just yet, all I know is that we are having e/t on Wednesday. Will keep you all posted......

Cath x


----------



## vella49

hi all

went to lwc today scan was ok starting puregon tonite
, dont know why but feeling really anxious about it all now, felt that my apt was a bit rushed today , i know they do the job everyday but we are all individuals!!  just hopeing that i remember how to do the injections. mayby its me but feeling a bit down this week could be side effects..?

tiger wishing you all the best for wed my fingers are crossed for you!!

good luck to everyone else whos having treatment


----------



## PMA

Hi All 

sorry it has been a while since i have been on i have been lurking but not had the time or energy to post.
Getting back to work properly after the treatment together with the tiredness and nausea has taken it out of me

just had my 16 week ante natal appointment and everything ok. 

Tiger excellent news about the blasts, good luck for the transfer and remember a comfortably full bladder  (mine was very full and not comfortable!)

caxnox excellent news you must be over the moon, look after yourself.

good luck to everyone you are in great hands at the lwc

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Am now officially PUPO!!! Had 2 'perfect' grade A blasts transferred this morning after a very difficult procedure, have posterior cervix and took ages to find, then Mr Mamiso had to be brought in, along with 2 other nurses, a student nurse and the embryologist, was the most uncomfortabe procedure EVER, although they did confirm that if I were to get pregnant a normal delivery wouldnt be easy - great!!! Lets wait and see what happens first!! Test day is the 7th July.  Have to ring tomorrow as the other 6 have developed and may be suitable for freezing, although will probably take the decision not to freeze them - unsure at this stage?

Off to rest now.

Cath x


----------



## caz nox

Cath - wow - you have done brilliant getting to blast! woo hoo twins I think! Sounds like a bit of a party going on in theatre there ha ha ha 

Hello everyone - sorry been awol. 

As for me, still cannot belive that I am pregnant, just shattered and the odd wave of neasua. I think its a girl as this pregnancy is complelty different to Oscar! 

LOVE TO YOU ALL


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Caz

Good to hear from you and so pleased the pregnancy is going well.  They always say you carry different with boys and girls and if you feel this one is a girl, I think you should trust your instincts!! I knew straight away I was carrying a girl - how exciting!!

Spent the afternoon relaxing, now Ruby is home from nursery but hubby is here so am officially 'off duty' for the next few days !!

xx


----------



## mybaby

Hi everyone, 

Nice to hear so many people shedding their moods through this forum. 

On Monday (23.06.200, I had my first visit to LWC, swansea. Egg donation is now my cup of tea, and thank god, staff at LWC were able to find an egg donor for me. They've told that once they get the confirmation from the egg donor, and we agree to the consent form, they would start the treatment right away, just feeling a bit nervous. 

Can you please help me to come out of it? 
Thanks in advance, 

All the best very with your treatments.

VK


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi mybaby - welcome on board.

That is fantastic news that you have an egg donor and heres hoping you get to start soon.  It is perfectly normal to feel nervous - is it your first time for any kind of treatment?

This is my '6th' lot of treatment so know exactly what you are going through - we are all here to help you.

Cath xx


----------



## mybaby

Hi Cath, 

Thanks for the encouraging words...
Yes being the first treatment, and my heart beats rising to feel the happiness thats going to be brought by the little one (a long way to go), and at the same time, feeling anxious, although haven't started with it yet. 


My husband is very much desperate and he's almost lost much of his hair due to worries, no matter how strongly I convince him about egg donation....

Hmm I hope that he would be alright after everything goes well...

with 100% confidence and hopes, 

VK


----------



## Shoe Queen

Im so sorry to hear about your husbands worries, it is a stressful time for everyone and I think sometimes its easy to forget about the men and focus on ourselves too much.  They dont call it a rollercoaster for nothing and as long as you two can be strong you will get through it.

When do you find out if you can start?

Cath x


----------



## mybaby

Sometime even I fight with him, because he's so much worried that I am not able to sooth him. 

I am not sure when I would be starting yet, as we need to get confirmation from egg donor and then probably in a month or two... (thats what  I was told in LWC.) Must be able to know all this by next week.

How is your 2WW  period going on, take good rest! 

All the very best.


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

Just checking up on Cath xxxx

Just to let you all know that the Oakfield Clinic in Birchgrove are doing 4D scans now! at the moment they have an offer for £125.00 (originally £195) 

All ok here - I have my 12 week scan in Morriston on the 11th July and I cannot wait to see him/her. 

xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Caz

Oh my gosh - 12 weeks already, that has flown by, how has it been, any sickness or anything?

Im doing ok, testing this weekend and cant believe how calm i am feeling.  Had a few af pains last over the weekend, but nothing since thank goodness, just want to get to test day without her showing up!!!  Been feeling very tired and am off work for the full 2 weeks so being very lazy, have hardly left the house and have spent most of my time sleeping!!

Will keep you posted.....

P.S. Fab news about the Oakfield Clinic, are you going to have one done? (I think thats the place where Im gonna treat myself to Botox after all this tx is out of the way!!!)

Cath xx


----------



## vella49

hi all 

went for scan today had 5/6 follicles is this ok?
i dont know why but was expecting more, sometimes on clomid i would have 7 or 8.

anyway i suppose its quality not quantity..

back on friday to see how im doin..

hope your all well...


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Vella

Glad all went well today, that amount seems fine to me, as you say as long as the quality is good.

Good luck for Friday.

Cath x


----------



## caz nox

Mybaby - best of luck - I egg shared there twice and would not hesitate to share again. 

BEST OF LUCK! 

XXX


----------



## mybaby

Dear All,

One great relief, I've got confirmation from my egg donor and she has agreed to start the treatment, got my blood tests done. 

I might be starting in August, I am so relieved now. 

Caz, thanks very much for the support and wishes. 

Cath, Hows it going for you? Hope all is well with you and God bless you.

Vella, I am sure you will succeed, just stay calm and have faith. 

Take care everyone


----------



## caz nox

Cath - just read your other post....and I have NEVER had an evaporation line..... 

as they say, a line is a line.....


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Well the last few days have certainly been very emotional - had a bleed yesterday (brownish) and as not due to test until last week I figured it was all over, very sad and deflated all day, cried most of the day and didnt want to see anyone, anyway I thought what the hell and took a test just in case - faint line, couldnt believe it, this morning tested with a clear blue digital and guess what, a very clear PREGNANT - have spent most of the day in a daze and cant quite believe I am pregnant again - I know its early days so not getting too caught up in the moment but it has been worth the rollercoaster!

Cath xx


----------



## jospicey

Cath Thats wonderful xxxxxx Fantastic news,take it easy.
I have had an awful couple of days. Friday night I was in agony,shaking,blanking out,sweating,extreme pain in the top of my back and sickly,hubby was so worried he called Midwife,explained symptoms,I couldnt even hardly talk.  She said its nothing to do with the baby,so he called NHS direct,they sent ambulance,feeling bit better when they got here, but they took me to singleton.  Did blood pressure,heart scan,doc came round says looks like its indegestion,gave me gaviscon(soothed me a bit)  Wow I thought,I can not believe indegestion feels like that.  He did blood tests,waited nearly 3 hours for them to come back.  Looks like I have a mild case of peritonitis doc came back and said,I have to be admitted.  eventually about 1.30am I was taken to the Gyno ward,and had to wait to see doc,which was ages.  I told him I felt better,just worried about the baby,thats what was making me feel sick now,so we got to listen to the babies heart,very loud and clear,hubby and I was so happy.
So after 4am he let me go.  He gave me blood test forms.  I am just being a bit more careful with what I eat,fatty foods can make it worse.  I did eat loads of rubbish friday,donut,fresh cream,crisps.  Still feel a bit sickly on and off.  I was just glad to get outta the hospital and get home.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Jo - what a scary experience but so good to hear you and baby are fine - what a relief.  I got admitted to hospital a few times during my pg as I kept bleeding and it is so frightening, I didnt once think about me, only about the baby but was so reassured when I heart the heartbeat.  In fact because of all the scares we bought a doppler, my midwife cursed me for it and said it was a bad thing as it can make you more stressed but each time I had a bleed, I only had to listen to the doppler and knew everything was ok before being admitted to hospital.  Take it easy and lay off the cream cakes!!!!


----------



## vella49

congrats on your good news cath. I bet your still in shock . so happy for you hope youll keep us all posted on your progress!!!

im going in for egg retrevel tomorow, feeling ok just dont know what to expect...hopefully back in friday if its good results...

got 10 days off so cleaning today so i dont have to do anything while going through this..

hi to everyone, hope you are all well

take care  ..


----------



## mybaby

Hi Vella,


Wish you good luck with your EC.

Hope everyone are else are doing good.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Vella - wishing you all the best for e/c tomorrow - im sure you will be fine, its painless and I always fall asleep!!

Cath x


----------



## spooks

Hello -me again, 
I'm officially joining you ladies at the LWC Swansea soon for some more tries at d IUI before d IVF, should get going in under 2 weeks.  
I was vey impressed with the consulatation and staff (just wished we'd moved sooner)

vella - hope goes well for egg collection   

Cath    so pleased for you - I recognised you at the clinic on the day of your transfer    all the best! 

love spooks x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Spooks - good luck for the next 2 weeks.  Where you in the clinic that day? Im always so caught up with myself I never notice anyone!!

Got my scan booked for the 28th July - so will keep you all updated!!

Cath x


----------



## spooks

I recognised you instantly from your photo - you looked so glamorous!  
Actually it must've be the day of your egg collection  
all the best for your scan - hope the wait isn't driving you too mad


----------



## Shoe Queen

Well if it was the day of my e/c I would have been horrendous!!!  No makeup or anything and groggy from the sedation - so unglamouros!!!!


----------



## spooks

Not at all -it was you I'm sure-  you had on a lovely floaty dress and I thought 'how stylish'! and Dh was carrying your bag. As you can see I had a real good nose     Will go now because I'm starting to sound like a stalker.


----------



## PMA

Hi All

cath excellent news on the     great news, look after yourself.
spooks good luck hun with the diui i have everything crossed and you will be taken care of   
vella good luck for the EC as tiger said it is painless - apart from the embarrassment of talking rubbish all the way on through! 

hi to everyone else, i am off on hols this week to the canaries, DH is windsurfing and i will be lazing and reading!

lol
xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

PMA - Hows your pregnancy going? holidays in the canaries eh?! Im jealous!!!

Spooks - Yes that was me   - how embarrasing, if id known id be recognised Id have a least put on some lippy!!!!  P.S. our photo is also up on the board as you go up the stairs, top row!!


----------



## popsi

Tiger -     well done to you and DH honey xx

Spooks - dont i know you from somewhere   x

Lots of love to everyone, i have first stimming scan tomorrow, very nervous


----------



## Shoe Queen

Popsi - Thank you.  Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## vella49

morning girls

well had ec yesterday, cant remember a thing must have crashed out!! alittlt tender today but nothing bad , thought it went well.
anyway have just phoned and 4 out of 5 have fertilised !!!!! Im pleased with that hope they will be ok for friday....
just taking it easy today,  weather is crap!!!!


----------



## wantabump

hi girlies 
                tiger!!!!!!!! hunny bunny!!! congratulations sweetie.... awwww your going to have a bump and then a bundle..yay!! xxxxx

vella - great news sweetie, you relax now hun and dont stress 

hope everyone else is ok 
lov n hugs xxxxx


----------



## mybaby

Hi Vella,

Nice to hear about the ec, and fertilization. How r u doing? 

Good luck for this Friday.

See ya


----------



## Shoe Queen

Vella - fab news, take it easy now before friday - lots of water, brazil nuts and pineapple juice!!! 

Wantabump - ahh thanks chicks, although still cant believe it, am completely paranoid and just wishing the weeks away to the scan!  How are you doing>

Cath x


----------



## wantabump

hi girls 
            Tiger - you will be fine sweety, just relax hunny, not long now eh?
im fine babe.  debating about when to defrost the 2 blasts for a FET.  just hope they come through it otherwise i dont know if i want to do the whole thing again.  expensive rollercoaster...  but well worth it if it all goes to plan eh 
how is lil ruby, hope shes ok. xx

vella - good luck for tomorrow hun, lots of positive thoughts and hugs 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Not looking good for me im afraid   started spotting this morning which has since turned into very heavy bleeding.  Had bloods taken this afternoon and will have to wait to get the result tomorrow morning - not feeling very positive.


----------



## popsi

tiger i am so very sorry ,   its not what you fear xx


----------



## spooks

cath thinking of you and hope everything turns out okay


----------



## NatR

Hi all,

Sorry for the no show recently, I have been taking some time out.  

Gosh Cath, I really really hope tomorrow goes ok for you and its all ok, keeping everything crossed for you hun    

How's everyone else doing? Hope all is ok?

I'm on my last month of clomid (had to abandon last month as had to have pre-cancerous cells removed) if this doesn't work this month, will be back to LWC to see when we can start our NHS funded cycle of IVF, our 12 mth wait is over in Aug, so fingers crossed it won't be long.

Hoping you all are ok, and thinking of you Cath especially

Take care

love Nat x


----------



## mybaby

Hi, Hope everything goes well for you. Be strong. I will pray for you


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

It is with regret that I tell you today the pregnancy is over.  My blood results came back with a level of 6 so chemical pregnancy.  To say I am devasted is an understatement - I just hope I will be able to cope.  As you know this was our last chance to conceive, cant possibly put ourselves through anymore cycles and heartache.

Wishing you all the best for your future pregnancies.

Cath xx


----------



## jospicey

I am so sorry Cath    Sending you my love,takecare of yourself xxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

tiger .. i am so sorry for you and your DH  , i know how you feel about enough being enough .. we have cancelled our icsi cycle today due to poor response, converted to iui on monday, but then getting control of our lives back again .... this tx is so difficult, my thoughts are with you


----------



## spooks

Cath, so very sorry


----------



## vella49

cath so sorry for your loss

thinking of you...


----------



## NatR

Cath, I'm so sorry for both you and your DH  

Thinking of you hun xxxx


----------



## caz nox

Cath, 

I have been off all week - I am so, so sorry. 
Dont give up - you know you can do! Keep fighting! 

Thinking of you 

XX


----------



## vella49

hi all

just a quick question had et on friday, got this week off havent done much went for a stroll on friday afternoon thats all, but wondering when you went back to work?

im going in this friday, but cant decieded what to do next week , dh said take it off,

any advice welcome

thanks....


----------



## spooks

Sorry Vella I can't help but the general advice usually is do what you feel comfortable with     not very helpful I know!
Hope everyone is okay. 
Cath    hope you are okay


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Everyone is very quiet on here these days!! Hope you are all ok.  Back to work for me and slowly coming to terms with the m/c.  Some days Im fine and then other days it really hits me.  Anyway...am sticking to my decision that I will no longer be having any tx as cannot face all the emotional ups and downs that comes with it plus the financial implications to go with it.  We have decided to continue to try naturally, I know there is a slim chance but am hopeful........

Cath x


----------



## Desperate Housewife

Hello, this is my first post on this whole forum, I'm quite late to this in terms of things going on, but here's where I am - basically I had a positive home pregnancy test on Monday after IVF, but bleeding (mostly brown, but with streaks of red) and cramping. The clinic have advised me to step up the Cyclogest to 3 a day, but say there's nothing they can do otherwise. I have a scan booked in for 11th August, but that's 3 weeks away. I'm pretty terrified, and alone as hubby is working away until tomorrow night. Anyway, that's me.

I will get to know you all soon, but having read only the first and last couple of pages - big hugs and commiserations to Tiger.


----------



## mybaby

Hi Cath,

I hope you're back to normal life, I wish that you stay calm and hope you recover from these thoughts soon.

Desperate housewife, nice to see you here on the forum, hope everything is going good to you. Good luck for you scan.........

See you girls.........
mybaby


----------



## Desperate Housewife

Thanks for the welcome.
Unfortunately the bleeding got a lot heavier and redder, so they now think it's probably a biochemical pregnancy. I need to confirm this with a negative test on Friday and then phone them again. In the meantime, continuing with the Cyclogest, just in case.
So it looks like another trip on this emotional rollercoaster for us, this time we're paying for the ride (no embryos for freezing on this cycle).


----------



## popsi

desperate housewife

so sorry to hear your news, I think thats the cruelest thing to happen   i hope you are ok, and your DH is away too you poor thing, x


----------



## Desperate Housewife

thanks, I'm feeling a little better, after a long chat with best friend and lots of small chats with hubby over the phone. I think as it was so quick, and I started cramping around the same time as the BFP, I never quite believed it in the first place. I did look up a due date though and wish I hadn't now. I need to find something to distract me, will catch up later.
Good luck to you popsi, and to all of you   all round


----------



## Shoe Queen

Desperate Housewife - sorry to meet you under such emotional circumstances.  I can totally sympathise with your situation, when i had the bleed after a positive test LWC told me the same thing, up the cyclogest and booked me for a scan 3 weeks later however, I couldnt wait that long so went straight to my GP who referred me to the EPU in Singleton hospital.  They took my bloods and that will confirm your hcg levels, they repeat the test 48 hours later to make sure numbers are doubling and hopefully it will still progress.  Unfortunately for me, I suffered a miscarriage but dont let that put you off, during my first pregnancy exactly the same thing happened,  I started bleeding at 5 weeks, went to EPU had my bloods done and the pregnancy still progressed - hence a healthy baby girl 8 months later - it is quite common to bleed so am keeping my fingers crossed for you. x

Spooks, Mybaby and Popsi (and Nat & Caz & Vella) - thanks so much for the hugs, am feeling much brighter these days and looking to the future.

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Desperate Housewife

Thanks for the words of hope Cathy and spooks, I think I'll probably hold off the GP until I've done another HPT on Friday. If it's negative I can start thinking about what to do next, but positive, and I shall try and get some more blood tests.
Lots of hugs for you m'dear, glad you are able to begin to look ahead a little, hope the days continue to get brighter.


----------



## Desperate Housewife

OK. The plot thickens, the HPT was still a BFP this morning, so they gave me a scan, and apparently even though I've basically had a heavy period since last Wednesday, I look 5 weeks pregnant and there is a sac. Mr M was pretty surprised at all of this, so I'm due back next week and the week after for further scans. Not out of the woods by any means, but slightly better news. 

 to everyone else on here, thinking of you all.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good news - take care of yourself now and fingers crossed for your next scan.

Cath x


----------



## mybaby

Thats a good news, desperate housewife. Do take care, and update us when you get time.

Cath, how are you? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

How are you all doing?

Im not too bad today, although it has been a very emotional couple of days!! I found out last week that my uncle and his new wife are expecting twins (naturally) she is a few weeks ahead of what I would have been - I have pretty much spent the last few days under a black cloud, although at least the tears have stopped for now anyway!! I think it will just take time to adjust to it all, I thought I was ok with it all until you hear news like that and it all comes back to me! We have a big family party organised on the 7th August but I have had to pull out as much as I would hate not to go, I just cannot face them and everyone talking about their 'good news' hopefully in time, I will find the strength to be able to see them - just not right now!!

Anyway, dh is still taking his brazils and vits like a good boy so am really hoping that by doing it the old fashioned way - we may get lucky - we certainly have nothing to lose anyway.

Spooks and mybaby - where are you with your tx?

Cath x


----------



## popsi

Desperate housewife - well thats amazing ! good luck with the futher scans and lots of rest and keep us updated  

Kath - i a sorry your having to deal with this tough situation at the moment   dont worry about the party you must do what makes you comfortable there will be more parties in the future xx take care  

Spooks - good luck for wednesday hun xx

Well as for me af arrived last friday, official test day tomorrow, will test but dont hold out any hope, tested on Saturday and it was a BFN ! so tomorrow is just to satisfy hospital, thats the end of the tx road now for us i am afraid, but the good news is we have decided to adopt, it makes us both very happy we were going to go straight for it in December last year when 1st tx failed, we so wish we had now, but never mind we live and learn hey !, so if anyone in this area has any adoption advice feel free to pass it along every bit of info helps right now 

Love to everyone else

And xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Popsi -   I am so sorry.

My dh and I have just got the info on adoption ourselves - that will be our next step.  We cannot apply until 6 months after finishing tx to make sure we have come to terms with it etc. so that will be around December/January time - that is why we are giving ourselves 6 months to try naturally and then start the adoption ball rolling and see what happens in the meantime.  We desperately want another one and as we are definitely not having any more tx, and if it doesnt happen naturally then we are definitely going to adopt.

If you need any info, I can give you the relevant numbers etc.

Cath x


----------



## popsi

Tiger

Thats brilliant news, there are a lot of children out there that need families, and we would be perfect  

If you have any numbers/details etc i would be pleased to have them from you as we are only just starting and all information is gratefully received.

Thanks

Andrea xx


----------



## Ali Louise

Hi Spooks,

Ive been keeping very quiet myself since last tx but just wanted to say I wish you all the luck in the world, I had Et today aswel so looks like we'll be testing around the same date so will keep fingers crossed for us both. As for the clinic I must say the ET on this cycle was so much better, Mr M done mine and he was great.

Ali x x x


----------



## mybaby

Dear All,

I have just had an Ultrasound scan and I was given Elleste Solo tablets for the thickening of the endometrium lining.

I'm really worried and stressful. Apart from this, I have my studiesand I'm in the final year of my research due to submit in Nov. So really really stressed to the maximum.

Can anyone give some suggestions as to :

1. How far does the real success rates stand for IVF/ DEIVF?
2. How to take care of self during and after the ET?
3. The egg donor has had  miscarriage once, will this affect (I am being positive about this anyway)?

Thanks for all  of your valuable suggestions!
mybaby xx


----------



## Ali Louise

Ha Ha Spooks... you just couldnt stay away!   

Im off work for two weeks so cant help myself in sneaking on here!

2ww ok apart from the gestone injections my next door neighbours must think DH is murdering me as I cant help but scream everytime Dh sticks needle in in my bum (actually I started screaming earlier and Dh hadnt even put the needle in   !     I dont know what hurts most the frostbite from my ice pack on me bum or the actual injection! I am a wimp and tend to overreact ...just to make Dh feel sorry for me !    Gotta milk it while I can!


----------



## mybaby

Hi Spooks,

Thanks for the suggestions. I think it would be less stressful if I splilt the processes in stages. As I'm nearing the submission dates, I have got a lot to write and  some processing to do, otherwise not too bad now.

Hows it going for you? 

Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ali & Spooks - wishing you all the best for your 2w waits!! Ali, I had those gestone injections first time around and can honestly say the worst bruises ive ever had including all the tx has been from those and dh's unsteady hand!!!! I couldnt sit down properly and one time he hit a blood vessel and I bled for ages, this then developed into a hard lump and to this day....I still have it!!!!! I can totally sympathise with you!

Mybaby - hope you are feeling ok. 

As for me AF arrived yesterday which is good cos I was worried how long after the m/c until I got back to normal but right on time!! Even though Im not having any more tx I cant help logging on either to see how you all are!

Lots of Love

Cath x


----------



## mybaby

Cath, 

Nice to see you back here.

Please do come here regularly to advise other FF, after all we need some advice and suggestions. 

You have gone through some of the treatments, and will be useful if you can guide us. 

Spooks, 

Forgot to tell you that I 'm taking my tx in LWC, and hope the sucess rates are good. 

Nothing much otherwise, see you soon girls....


----------



## Ali Louise

hi guys, 

Hi cath, glad things are kinda getting back to normal xx

Hi Spooks im not loosing the plot just yet! How you doing? 
Im not experiencing any kind of 2ww symptoms other than being a little more tired than usual! Oh and eating loads but I know thats not a symptom just me being very greedy!

Hi to everyone else x x x x x


----------



## Desperate Housewife

Hi all.
Back to stage 1 again, the second scan showed a smaller sac, so the pregnancy hadn't continued. I'm actually far more OK than I thought I'd be, at least I know what's going on now, which is a better position than the past 4 weeks. Back to the clinic next week to discuss what happened, and what will happen next. In the meantime, knowing I'm not pregnant or on any treatment at all I'm drinking gallons of tea and am therefore coping with life a whole lot better. Even went to see my pregnant friend yesterday, which I'd been putting off for a while, and felt really bad about, because she's not having an easy time of it either, despite this being her third. It was also lovely to spend time with my godson (her first), who I've also been obviously avoiding. As I say, gutted as we both are that this time didn't work out, we're hopeful for the future, and it's so much easier to deal with when allowed unlimited caffeine and no added hormones!
Really hope everyone else is OK, keep in touch, it's very quiet on here!

D H/w


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

D H/W - Im really sorry to hear your news, I know how you feel.  Even though you are feeling ok at the moment, you must allow yourself time to grieve.  When it happened to me, I thought I was ok too and then something would happen a few days later i.e. finding out a member of your family is pg or seeing bumps on the street and I realised I wasnt ok, would break down in tears then I would be ok again.  What Im trying to say - not very well - is time is a great healer and although Im feeling fine now, I dont think we will ever get over what has happened all the tx etc. so try to give yourself lots of tlc and dont underestimate your feelings.  Good to hear that you are heading back to the clinic and hopefully you will decide what to do next.

Spooks - Its so easy to analyse every symptom.  The only ones I had were af pains which I knew were a good sign and tiredness, most of the other symptoms dont kick in until about 6-7 weeks.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope it will be your time. When are you testing? x


----------



## chick

Hi, I'm after some advice as I am driving myself insane and from what I can gather lots of you have been through it so here goes: I have just had my 1st cycle of ICSI and have only produced 5 eggs (BUMA)!All five have fertilised and I am due to have ET on Sat am,has anyone been in a similar siyuation as I don't know if they will all continue to fertilise or will they all perish or what's going to happen really! Any advice would very very much appreciated, thanks from a  very very stressed chickxx


----------



## Desperate Housewife

Hi, thanks for your kind words everyone. I think I'm mostly alright because I grieved a lot at the start, as things were just beginning to go wrong, and so at the moment I'm just looking forward, and away from what's happened into the future. Not in a complete denial way, more positive than that. I know I'm going to be caught of guard just as you say Cathy, but that's the way with who we are and what we're having to go through. It will always leave a scar, and some situations will always be a trigger. With all of this we do learn to be stronger, but that is by necessity a painful process.

All the best for Weds spooks    .

chick - Great news that all five eggs fertilised, not much advice I can give, but   and  that they continue to develop ready for Saturday / freezing and   for you. Do something fun to take your mind off things - maybe go out for a "good-for-you-at-the-moment-Chinese"?

Take care all

D H/w


----------



## PMA

hi all

just a quickie to say i am thinking of you all, big   and   to spooks and dhw
don't read anything into symptons or lack of. just wait for the test, I thought mine would be -'ve so I "p-d" in a pot and dh did the test cos i could not look! it was a m&S mini egg pot   if you wanted to know!

hi to everyone else lots of


----------



## chick

Hi thank you for the support, just thought I'd give a quick update, out of the five embryos I had two that were eight to nine cells one that was seven, one that was six and one that was four so they put the two best one's back and are going to leave the other two until tue and then if they carry on then they'll freeze them so  . Hope that you are all well and ok will let you know how I go, thanks again girls


----------



## Desperate Housewife

All the best Chick    
And to Spooks and Ali Louise, hoping for those BFPs!

We've had a consultation today, and will be going for further treatment in October/November. Things have been learned from last time, and instead of Cyclogest I will be getting steroids and butt injections. The things we do eh?!

So I'll be wandering off for a while to get my body back on an even keel, lose a bit of weight and generally take some time out of this thing before starting again.

Take care all, see you soon 



D H/w


----------



## scrappy

Hi everyone, can I join you I'm also in LWC and also doing butt injections this month, so think they must be having a role out of them!!! also on estelle so boobs feel like Jordan's!! shame rest of body not the same!!!! I'm on 2ww and going mad as tested early and nothing, but still trying to stay positive which i'm finding difficult. I'm finding bruising less of prob this week than last, with butt!!
Went for accupucture aswell so all in all we turn in to pin cushion,  it will be all worth it.


----------



## Desperate Housewife

Welcome Scrappy, yeah, they seem a bit keen on these butt injections don't they, to be honest, I hated the pessaries, so it may even be better for me, not going to speak too soon though 

lots of   for the 2ww, and beyond. Do keep us in touch.

D H/w


----------



## chick

Hi girls just thought I'd let you know the good news, my other two embies made it to blastocyst today and have now joined the frostie club!! 

Good luck scrappie on your'e 2ww, I'm also on the 2ww 4 days into it so lots of sticky vibes for us both and anyone else on the 2ww    when did you test? how far into ur 2ww are you?I'm sure that it's a false negative and you will have the BFP we all hope for.

Hi to everyone else and hope that you are all well

Chickx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Feel a bit of a fraud posting on here as Im done with tx but just wanted to wish you girls all the best for your 2ww, am hoping and praying you get the happiness you all deserve.

Lots of Love (and Luck)

Cath xx


----------



## Desperate Housewife

Cath, never feel a fraud, as just one of the people on here benefiting from your kind words at the right time, I say you're welcome as long as you feel happy to be here, and it's always lovely to hear from you. How are you doing anyway? I hope you're still treating yourself well - lots of shopping and chocolate?

Chick - good news on the Frosties, but still lots of   s for this time round.

Crossed fingers and more  s for you 2wwers, am I right in thinking you test today spooks?     

Take care all

D H/w


----------



## popsi

cath.. dont feel fraud we make friends on these boards and are welcome whether we having tx or not  , have you done any more research in to adoption, i have had the initial application form from the LA and returned it yesterday so hoping for prep course in November if they have time  

Spooks - waiting for your news hun xx

DH - hope your ok x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Popsi

Ive done some research but have not had any applications or anything as I have to wait 6 months so will probably take some action close to Christmas time.

x


----------



## popsi

Cath

Have they actually told you that you have to wait six months, i thought that but nope when i rung they said they just have to be satisfied you have got over your tx failures and are ready to move on to adoption, some people are ready after a week others after a year !!

x


----------



## spooks

hello everyone   
popping on to say we've had good news this morning - a lovely strong  
We obviously are thrilled but feeling dazed and trying to stay grounded - but this is the furthest we've come and are determined to enjoy it too, 
love to all spooks x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Spooks - fab news, am delighted for you! Make sure you take it easy until your scan!

Popsi - It said on the literature that we had to wait 6 months but to be honest I think we will wait the 6 months, we are still getting our heads around everything and secretly hoping for a miracle!!

Cath x


----------



## Ali Louise

Congratulations Spooks am so pleased for your         

Woo hoo, hope you have a good 8 months!      

Goodluck for everyone else on their 2WW x x x x x 

DH - hope you ok and looking forward to the next round! 

Hi everyone else have been quiet but am still keeping eye on everyones progress!

Cath keep us updated on the adoption am interested to hear your progress. PS. Miracles CAN happen I admire you and hope you get rewarded for your determination! x


----------



## Desperate Housewife

Wonderful news spooks. Do take it easy now, all the best for the next three weeks!


----------



## spooks

everyone 

Ali Louise         all the best for tomorrow  

spooks x


----------



## PMA

spooks,

yipee!!!!!!!!!!!!!          

absolutely great news! so pleased for you and your DH. I saw Mr M in sainsbury's petrol station tonight! argh!

hi to everyone else and lots of   

xxxxx


----------



## chick

Hi spooks FANTASTIC news    make sure that you take it easy no lifting no cleaning and lots and lots of rest. 

good luck to everyone else lots of sticky vibes to us all  .

Cath miracles def do happen so fingers crossed and good luck for adoption.

Popsi good luck to you too.
 .


----------



## mybaby

Great spooks, that's a wonderful news to you and hopeful to everyone undergoing at this time.

How is everyone else doing? 

I am due to an Ultrasound scan today to check how the lining has come, and will be knowing when would be the EC (donor) and ET which will next week sometime. 


Just getting all the things done, and am ready to go now!

Update you girlies.

Take care everyone


----------



## scrappy

Congrats Spooks on your  

Good luck Chick and mybaby on your 2WW

I also got  yesterday, really pleased got 3ww now to check everything in right place,   that next eight months will be blessed


----------



## Desperate Housewife

Oh, fantastic news Scrappy.  
Hope all stays good for you, and that you have a good, restful and uneventful 3 weeks    .
Everyone else ok? It's a bit quiet on here...
Not that I'm up to much mind, just kicking my heels between tx.

D H/w


----------



## chick

Hi:
Scrappy that's fantastic news      lot's of rest now and taking things easy so how many weeks do they put you at is it four or five?

Spooks glad everything is going well with you, how did you feel before you tested?
I've been having achy legs and period type pains so I don't think it looks too hopefull for me!  But testing on Sat and let me tell you it can't come quick enough I have had enough of waiting now I just want to know one way or the other, ANYWAY lot's of sticky vibes to everyone else out there   .
   
Chick.


----------



## Desperate Housewife

All the best for Saturday chick    
D H/w


----------



## chick

Hi all
DH/w thanks for your'e words of support  
Spook, thanks I know I read far too much into every twinge but I've just got that feeling I think (or maybe I just don't want to get my hopes up too much!)Anyway I should be having lots of positive thoughts and maybe I'll be ok    .

Thanks for all of your'e kind words  . Good luck to everybody  
Chick.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Congratulations to Scrappy.

Wishing all those 2ww testers good luck   

Hope all you other girls are well - thinking of you all.

Cath x


----------



## mybaby

Hi everyone, my cycle has been postponed until further notice, since the donor had thick endometrium and has been given tablets for  periods. So hopefully will take another couple of weeks. 

Very disappointed with this, little let down.

Will update you again.

Hope everyone else are staying good and nice and calm.

Good luck


----------



## chick

Hi I'm so sorry to hear your'e news my baby keep on in there and you will soon be back on track   .

Feel a bit bad now about posting my news, couldn't wait to test any longer and did one tonight    !
Can't believe it I hope that by doing it early it's right, so let's hope    lot's of sticky vibes.
Good luck to everyone else miracles really do happen.

Chick


----------



## spooks

Chick
              
I'm no expert but I think it's safe to say   
Are you going to phone the clinic and tell them you've tested early or are you going to do another test on Saturday? 
Take it easy, spooks x


----------



## chick

Hi

Spooks I phoned the clinic today and they were fine about me testing early so they booked me in for a scan in three weeks which seems forever away, they said that I didn't need to do another test on sat. How are you are you having any symptoms? Dp you think you will have one or two??

my baby hope you are ok today  

Hope everyone else is well and good luck to everyone on their 2WW  

chick


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Im still lurking!!! How are you all, hope everyone is ok and hoping you all get the results you want - for those with their BFP's you lucky devils, hope its all going well for you.

As for me, still researching adoption but not actively pursuing anything until the New Year.

Cath xx


----------



## popsi

Hiya Cath

I am good, we just waiting for our inital visit from social worker now and then we are provisionally booked on the prep course for November <fingers crossed> .. i know its gonna be tough but its also gonna be so worth it.

Glad your researching it, its such a special thing

Love Andrea xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Andrea

How exciting, do you mind me asking what does the prep course involve?

Cath x


----------



## popsi

hi Kath

to be honest we are not entirely sure, but i know they are quite intense, i think you talk about your previous tx, what you want from an adopted child, what the children have been through before coming to you, there are lectures from doctors, social workers, and people who have been adopted and who have had adopted children, so a lot of information, once you have been on these you get allocated a social worker and then can start the home study, 

If you go over to the adoption thread on FF, there is so much informatin that will help you, and the girls as wonderful

Andrea xx


----------



## mybaby

Hi Everyone,

Okay first of all I've got a news. My ET is on Saturday. 
Secondly, there were 6eggs for me and 6eggs for the donor. 
The fertilisation rate is kind of 1 0ne-celled emby, with 2 other slow-growers, so 3 in total.

Is this rate of fertilisation normal? 

I am feeling terrific and just praying the embies grow n grow n grow.....

DH is worried about the whole process? 
Please help!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Mybaby - sounds good to me.

Wishing you all the best.

Cath x


----------



## PMA

hi everyone

hope you are all ok.

spooks that is fab news so pleased your scan went well, have you booked a 12 week one, - or can you get on onthe nhs? i had one at singleton on the nhs and a private one at baby bond cardiff at 12 weeks! dh has banned me from having a 4d one   i have to be patient just under 3 months to go till we meet sluggie ( so called because DH thought it looked like a slug in the 7week picture! stay in touch and let me know how it goes  

I can only echo spooks, we found the clinic to ba fab, yes sometimes slight disorganised but they are human and trust me a lot better than some of the midwifes!

lots of pma to you all

x


----------



## mybaby

Hi everyone,

Just to inform you girlies, I had ET on Saturday. 1 4-cell emby and 1 3-cell emby on board and OTD is on 20th Sep.

Hows everyone else doing?

Feeling bit of AF like cramps, and hope everything goes positive....

Wish me good luck......


----------



## mybaby

Hi Spooks,

Thanks for your wishes, I'm doing OK now, not too bad except for a few crampings...

How're you doing?

I'm just looking at the calendar when would be my test date? 

whats up with otherrs? the thread really remains so silent


----------



## mybaby

Hi Spooks, 

Its been a tough task to remain calm, when I've bought the HPT kit and see that lying around in my bedroom. 

But then I'll be testing on 20th September!!! Remaining   always for now.

Whats up with you?

Hi to everyone else in Swansea.

Take care


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Hope you are all well.  Just got back from a week in Newquay (first ever family hol!) had a fab time and now back at work!! 

Spooks - Im doing fine thank you - still praying for a miracle!!!!!

Mybaby - wishing you all the luck for test day, the main thing is to remain calm, harder said than done but what will be will be and there is nothing we can do to change this however, I hope you get the result you deserve. 

A big hello to everyone else - hope you are all well.

Cath xx


----------



## mybaby

Hi Tiger, 

Hows your girl doing? Hope you had a nice break and I bet the holiday would've been definitely refreshing for you. Thanks for your wishes. Am trying to remain cool...OMG I can really write so fast than being so...

Spooks- hope you are ok.

will peep in later to give you some updates...


----------



## Shoe Queen

my baby

We had a fab time thankyou - how is the waiting going??  Are you tempted to test early??

Cath x


----------



## mybaby

Cath,

Yeah very much prone to test early, first in place my DH is going   

But then, I wouldn't until the test date to avoid unnecessary stress and tensions...    for me, please...

Only 2 and 1/2 days to go, so keeping numb...

Are you still researching on adoption?


----------



## Shoe Queen

That is definitely our way forward however, am still giving myself the official '6 months' after tx before doing anything about.  Feel like I want to get this year over with (the worst ever!) and start a fresh in the New Year.

Sending you lots of   

Cath x


----------



## Jedi101

Hi all,
This is the first time i've logged onto a site like this, and have to admit i'm really nervous! Not sure what to write other than to say hello to all out there and hope to get some feedback from others in this situation. I also do not know what all the abbriviations are, so forgive me for putting everyting in long hand. Just about to start my first attempt at ICSI, and wondered if anyone else could give me the heads up on what to expect.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Jedi

Just wanted to wish you all the best for your forthcoming treatment.  Ive had numerous treatments at LWC over the past few years and Ive always found the staff to be lovely.  You will have heard the expression 'emotional rollercoaster' I am sure but as long as you stay positive and just take one step at a time - then you should be fine.

My IVF journey is over for now but wishing you loadsa luck.

Cath x


----------



## Jedi101

Hi Cath,
Thanks for the message. I've been dreading joining one of these forums as it makes everything real! Still, were on the journey now, and fingers crossed. Have just been reading some of the threads about microgynon as on that at the moment, and cant wait to get off! Have to just remember that it will all be worth it!


----------



## chick

Hi and welcome to the site, I know how you feel I was petrified when I first wrote and didn't have a clue what any of it meant but you catch on quickly. This post has been really quiet for a while now. I had my 1st attempt of Icsi in Aug of this year and we are very very lucky and it has worked first time. We count our blessings everyday. I think the best advice that I can offer is to try (and when I say try it can be very difficult sometimes!!) is to try and stay as chilled out as you possibly can, if you can take time off work and have accupuncture, I found that it helped to destress. But everybody's different and you'l cope and believe it or not the time does fly by.  Good luck for your'e journey, lot's of positive vibes    .


----------



## Jedi101

thanks chick! congrats on your news aswell. I've been following a relaxation cd from Zita West which is kind of keeping me calm! other than that, just getting on with life really. hope all goes well for you.
x


----------



## portiapinks

hi ladies,I have been referrd to lwc swansea, we should be starting our ivf soon. 
I just wanted to know, what its like there?. what is Ivf like?
Ive been reading up on it on the internet, but i want to know how you all do it and what to expect??
many thanks
Portia


----------



## Jule

Hi I replied to your other thread on IUI.  Ive also had IVF just 2 weeks ago in Cardiff.  Obviously i dont know what Swansea is like but im sure the proces is similar wherever you go.  Its not as bad as you think.  I was dreading it and as much as its not pleasant its certainly not as bad as i thought.  The worst part for me is the 2 week wait after the ET.  The injections are fine once you get used to them and the EC is better than expected as they give you loads of drugs.
Jule


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Spooks

Good to hear from you and that everything is going well I presume!  Im ok, still here! still trying 'au naturel' but as yet no news!!! Just looking forward to the new year now and whatever changes it may bring? but in the meantime enjoying my time with my special girl - cant believe she will be 3 next month!!!

Good luck to everyone else having tx and LWC!

Cath xx


----------



## owenowendig

Hi to everyone,

Haven't posted on here for ages.

I'm starting my 5th cycle tuesday, fingers crossed this will be the one!  Have been going to swansea since day 1 back in 2005, find all the staff there great.  

Wishing everyone a merry xmas and a happy new year.

Speak soon xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Spooks - hope you are well

Owenowendig - Ive been at the clinic since 2004 and also found the staff lovely, have given up on tx however but never giving up hope.  Wishing you all the best.

Cath x


----------



## Jedi101

Hi ladies,
Just thought i'd add mt good news on here, BFP on 19th Dec.  LWC Swansea are the best!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Jedi

Congratulations - Im so happy for you


----------



## popsi

Hi

Just want to wish all you lovely ladies a merry christmas and a happy 2009    

hope all your dreams come true whatever paths your taking 

Lots of love

Andrea xxx


----------



## kimberleigh

Hello, i am with the lwc swansea... we went for an appointment on Thursday and we are starting injections on 12.01.09...bit nervous and excited. I found out last year i had block tubes but no liquid, i very big shock because when i went in to have a lap i expected everything to be OK , but hay hoo, things are set to try us! 

Any one got any information or would just like a chat 

Every one  in the clinic seems really friendly.

Kim x


----------



## owenowendig

Congrtas Jedi! Hope everything goes great from here for you. x

Tiger - Thanks for the reply.  I just hope I can be as lucky as you and get the long awaited positive that I have wished for.  My tx is running late already, so my scan as been put back now til friday.  I've got everything crossed for this one .  Hopefully  my ET won't be delayed as the same week my step son is passing out of the army!!! Everything always comes at once. Nevermind positive thinking.

Thanks to everyone for their wishes.

My thoughts and heart are with everyone this new year.

Kelly xx


----------



## PMA

Just to let you know my baby girl was born 10/12/08 weighing 8lb 3. thanks to LWC!!!  They are fab!!!
tough start with the feeding but things are improving. Wishing you all    PMA for 2009

xxxxxx


----------



## jospicey

Congrats PMA xxxx  My little boy Ryan was born 23rd December 8lb 9oz,nearly a week early.  Thanks to the LWC.


----------



## popsi

congratulations PMA and jospicey xxx well done to you both

Happy new year to everyone else

we hope to have our child in 2009 as the adoption is ticking along nicely xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovely ladies - Happy New Year to you all.

Huge congratulations to PMA and Jospicey - you must both be over the moon, the first few weeks are always tough but so worth it.

Popsi and Spooks - sorry havent been in touch for ages, Im rarely on here these days but still like to check in with my fellow FF's, Pospsi, I hope all your dreams come true for you this year with the adoption, our journey will just be beginning this month, had put it off for a good 6 months to get my head together but one way or another we are determined to have another sibling this year.

Hope everyone else is well - will try and catch up soon.xx


----------



## owenowendig

Congrats to everyone who has had the BFP, I'm hoping I can be the third lucky one with you ladies.

Quick update on my status, I'm going in Wed for my ET, fingers crossed it'll be my time.  I'm dreading the TTW.  I'm going to work as usual, I've been off in the past for the TT and it's even worse trying to fill the days with anything just to take your mind off counting down the days.  
I'm only having 1 embryo back thou because they are concerned that I hyper stimulated,( i had 35 mature eggs and 27 fertilised) I'm just hoping that this little bugger will stick.  

Let u know how I get on, 

thanks to everyone who just reads and replies to these posts, it means so much to know ur not alone.

Kelly x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Kelly - Wishing you all the best for Wednesday, the 2ww can be so hard but just think positively and hopefully you will get your much deserved BFP.

I am currently in the 2ww of a natural cycle, Ive been taking agnus castus, multi vits and preseed so will find out later this week if I will be having another miracle!!


----------



## spooks

All the best kelly and Tiger     

Much to love to everyone else


----------



## kara76

so girls what is this clinic like?

can you buy your drugs outside of the clinic with a prescript from them?


----------



## spooks

Kara, I think there's a thread on FF with some clinic reviews about LWC Swansea - great stuff and horror stories     as you get everywhere I suppose. 
I personally am very happy with the clinic. Sent you a pm - if you want me to answer anything specific ask away and I'll try.


----------



## PMA

Hi everyone

Spooks I hope you are keeping well 
Kara hello! i found lwc to be really good, sometimes a bit dappy but Mr M is very straight talking and will tell you as it is. 
Lots of   kelly and tigger

hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## adele10495

Hi everyone, 
                I am new to all of this site. I went through my first ivf cycle in august 2007 i had a postive result & i ended up in hospital for a week because of ohss. I had a scan at 6 weeks & there was a viable heartbeat I was really pleased. Over the next few weeks i had a little spotting so i had another scan at 10 weeks & unfortunatley there was no heartbeat. I was told i suffered a silent miscarriage. Myself & my husband was really upset. Infact my husband was more upset than I was. The only thing that kept me going was the fact that i'm a nursery nurse & work in a day nursery in the baby section. I suppose for some people that might of been worse for them. For  me it was a real comfort  & still is.   I'm about to go through my second ivf on the 3rd february with the start of the injections suprefact. I'm going through lwc in swansea again & this time is a little different as i'm donating half my eggs to someone else. As i'm only 26 the hospital said I would make a good donor. I need to know something though for my egg collection & embryo transfer because its my second attempt & not through nhs will i still have it done in swansea or will i need to go london. Anyones help & advice was be greatly appreciated. Many Thank adele xx


----------



## spooks

Sorry to hear of your loss adele    I hope you and your husband are feeling strong for your next round of IVF.
I can't help you about the clinic query I'm afraid and I know you probably want an answer staright away today but if no one can answer your question this weekend phone the LWC first thing on Monday and they will be happy to tell you. I assume that because you are paying for tx you can have it done where it suits you best. I think only Cardiff LWC acts as a satelite clinic. 
I'm almost certain other privately funded girls have had all their treatment at Swansea. If you read through the last few pages on this thread you may get some idea.

Hope you find FF useful - if you introduce yourself on the introductions page a moderator will suggest some threads that you may find useful (not sure if you've done this) 
There's lots of info about IVF and a thread about having treatment after loss. 
Whatever your particular circumstances are there's always a crowd of people that have been through the same thing - it's sad that they have but it can also be a great comfort to talk to people who have been through the same thing.
This thread is quite quiet but but very friendly. 
   
All the best to you and DH for your forthcoming treatment  
PS - there's a list of all the abbreviations on the home page if you're not sure what all the letters mean  

Kelly       hope Wednesday went well, 
     

Tigger - hope the adoption process has got off to a good start      and you have a playmate for your beautiful daughter very soon.  

Popsi - hope you are well    

PMA - hope you and 'the family'   are all well. 

Jedi - hope all is well with you  

 to everyone else,


----------



## adele10495

Thanks for the advice. Yeah i will ring them on monday maybe. I should write something about myself i'm not sure how, As i said i'm all new to this so will have to learn as i go lol. Take care every1 & goodluck with ur future treatments lets hope 2009 is a gr8 year for postive results. xxx


----------



## spooks

You'll get the hang of it and soon be zipping around the boards in no time. 
Word of warning though - this gets addictive!  
If you click on your name on the left hand side you go to your profile page and people can you leave you messages there that everyone can read too. 
On the left hand side of that page is where you can also write your signature details. Click on 'modify profile' and 'forum profile information' (I think  )  I didn't do one or get the hang of it for quite some time


----------



## owenowendig

Hi everyone, thanks for all the best wishes.

Bad news thou, once again I have been losing 2 days before my test! This has happened the last twice same time  .  I'm not due to test till Monday, but did do one today, its a BFN.  Will still do one on Monday but not holding out any hope now. 
Me and the hubby have had a chat and think that we are going to go to Oxford fertility clinic to try IVM, as long as they'll try it with us.  I've read about it and after 5 failed attempts of ICSI I just want to try another clinic and different treatment.  My husband feels let down by LWC.  We didn't egg share this time (have done the last 4 times), i had 35 eggs, 27 fertilised, but only 1 was grade a, they told me on the day of ET that they weren't going to freeze any eggs, then 2 days later I get a letter saying that they have frozen 2 embryos and I have to pay £400!!!! I was absolutely gob smacked, they had told me that the other eggs weren't worth freezing as they were such low quality.  

If anyone has any advice I am more than willing to listen.  I just hope that I can get the baby that I so desperately want.  People tell me to forget about it and it'll happen when it's ready, but that's very difficult to do when you go to set your alarm everyday to do your injections and take your medication.  

Big thanks to Tiger and Spooks and everyone who keeps me going with their best wishes, it's quite funny just reading these messages how much better you can feel.  

Good luck to everyone else who's trying this year!!!!! I really hope we can all get what we want.


Kelly xxxx


----------



## spooks

So very sorry to read your news     my heart goes out to you and your DH. 
Sorry I don't have any advice or words that can help you I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you at this really difficult time. 
Sending you lots of love and cyber hugs.  

The 'forget about it and it'll happen' comment from people isn't at all helpful even thought they mean well. Sadly people with infertility can't forget about it!  
I forwarded some of my friends the 'empty arms' video link so they could have some idea of what we were go through. 

Take Care and take time to look after yourselves and grieve for your loss,
here if you need to chat, love spooks


----------



## owenowendig

I'm in absolute shock! I got a BFP today.  Still can't believe it.  Was ready to give up on Monday, didn't even do my injection til half way thru the day.  I am so glad I did hang on 2 more days.  Now comes the next wait... the scan.

I am so happy, I think I cried more today than when I've had a BFN.  

Thanks to everyone for their best wishes!!!! I'm off to clinic today to get more medication.  

Speak soon,

Kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooks

wow kelly so pleased for you!!!!! Great news  
It's so lovely to go to the clinic under these circumstances I remember how unreal it felt going back to pick up more meds. 
Bit of advice (which I really should take myself  ) try to enjoy every minute of your pregnancy. I kept thinking 'I'll be okay after the 7 week scan', 'I'll enjoy it more after the 12 week scan' etc. etc. and before you know it your 9 months has almost passed and then you say 'I'll only believe it's real once the baby's in my arms'    

 all the best, love spooks  
   
best wishes to everyone else


----------



## cheryl f

HI all, I've been on ff for a while now but have only just spotted this thread, everyone i've spoken to so far has been having treatment in cardiff. I've had 2 icsi cycles in lwc swansea but both resulted in a bfn, I'm currently on down reg injections, got scan on 24th so all being well will start gonal-f that day and have ec the week of the 9th march. wishing everyone loads of luck where ever you are in your journey x x x x


----------



## spooks

Hi Cheryl this thread is quite quiet but has the air of an exclusive members club ( a bit like the LWC Swansea!  ) 
Hope others that are cycling there pop on to chat with you. 
 all the best with your tx, love spooks 

love to everyone esle - old and new


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello

Just wanted to pop on here (as an exclusive member!) and say congratulations to Kelly - hope things are going well!

Cheryl - good luck with your scan on the 24th, you could always ask for steriods and asprin, thats what I took after our failed attempts and resulted in a BFP for me.

Spooks - hey hunny, how are you - you must be coming up to your due date soon?

As for me, still hoping and praying each month but always a BFN so bit the bullet and handed over our adoption application - still waiting to hear for our home visit.

Hope everyone else is well
xx


----------



## popsi

just popping in to say hi and welcome to the newbies

tiger.. great news about your app form honey, we are doing our homestudy now, so if i can help you with anything please ask xx


----------



## adele10495

hi im with the lwc swansea on my second ivf treatment. I had my scan 2day 2 start gonal-f i go bk on 24th 2 av a scan 2 c how my follicles r doing. My appointment is 830-845. Nice 2 talk 2 sum1 a similar age im 26. I hope all goes well for you this time. I had a bfp in 07 i lost at 10 weeks i had really bad ohss. I'm really scared im guna get it again . Fingers crossed everything will work out for the both of us this time. x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Popsi - good to hear from you, I was going to get in touch with you re. the adoption when I was a bit further down the line - just waiting for initial visit at the moment.  Wow your home study has come around quickly - hows it all going?

Hi Adele - Wishing you all the best for this tx and Im really sorry for your loss - truly is tragic when we go through so much with tx only to lose our precious ones.  Hopefully you will be monitored more closely now because of your ohss history.  All the best x


----------



## cheryl f

Thanks for all the welcomes,

Adele – my appointment on the 24th is at 11am, your right it is nice to talk to someone of a similar age, are you fed up of the whole ‘your still young’ comments too?! I had slight ohss last time but I had over 50 follies so they were in 2 minds if they were going to put embies back or not but they did in the end. On my first cycle I ovulated early so 2nd time I had a lower dose of pregnyl. Did you use gonal-f last time? I used puregon and pregnyl last time but these have been changed to gonal-f and ovitrelle this cycle, not sure why this is. Hope your doing well anyway sending lots of love x


----------



## adele10495

Cheryl- I hope ur scan goes ok & mine 2. Yeah i was on puregon & pregnyl last time & this time on gonal f & ovitrelle. I just aint happy as they have kept my dosage the same as last time at 150iu & i had bad ohss last time & lost at 10 weeks  . You will have to keep me updated how your getting on. I always go for the early appointments coz it's easier for work because i work with babies in a day nursery. Are you paying private? My first go was on nhs & this time im donating half my eggs so i only pay the licence fee. xx


----------



## popsi

tiger.. no worries, its going well thanks, had our initial visit in October, did prep course in November and home study started in January so it all moves quickly once you start, not sure of the waiting times in Swansea but hopefully they are about the same .. anything i can help you with i will x

cheryl and adele  good luck with your tx hope that your both get BFP x

spooks.. hi honey x hope your ok not long now

love to everyone else xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi ladies, this is a very quiet thread!

Think I introduced myself a few months back, I've recently moed from scarborough and we're living in ammanford and going to have icsi treatment at lwc swansea.

Anyone local feel like a meet up, could do with meeting some people and socialising, spot of lunch etc....


----------



## kelz2009

hiya im at lwc swansea and starting my injections 25th-26th or 27th of april all depends on my cycle


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Kelz,

how exciting to have dates planned. We won't start til june i guess at the earliest but thats ok.
Where are you? Why are you having treatment if you don't mind me asking?

xx


----------



## kelz2009

the reason why we are havin tx is i am in same sex relationship so need a bit of help. neath port talbot we live


----------



## muminthemaking

guess it would be a bit difficult then  

i've got a man but still no sperm!   though hopefully they will find some when they do the ssr

so are you having iui or ivf?


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone,

Not been on this thread for while. I ve finally started IVF egg share at LWC cardiff (actually IVF will be in swansea)!!!! started stimms on 25th march. First scan on tues showed 18 follicles and my next scan is tomorrow. Hoping for egg collection next week. Really excited, but feeling very nervous!!


----------



## muminthemaking

hi moocat, welcome back and bearing good news too. 18 follies, you're doing well,   this cycle is yours, keep us updated with your journey x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi

Hope you dont mind me gate crashing!! Just wanted to say good luck to all those having tx with LWC - I was lucky enough to have success with them and I found the clinic lovely!

Good luck to you all  

Cath xx


----------



## kelz2009

it would be very difficult lol ,we are having iui in swansea lwc and have had 2 pay private for all tx. i have found them great over there all very friendly.


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies - my word I havent posted on here for a while!!!

Kelz2009 - I am having IUI in June but in Port Talbot/Bridgened.  I   that it works for you lovely xx

Happy Friday ladies xx

Kat


----------



## muminthemaking

Kelz and Kathryne good luck for your iui's. LWC does seem very friendly, just wnat to get started but they want 3 months of no smoking both me and dh, fair enough but also want me to lose weight which I'm gonna find a bit more difficult. Giving up smoking was easy for me, I expected it anyway and was getting to thinking its the right time to stop, dh has found it more difficult but is using patches and doing well, i'm really pleased. Thinking of joining slimming world on monday, need to lose a stone realistically i guess, and what better reason to do it?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Auntie-Kerry - I am also trying to loose weight, I started going to Rosemary Conely class.  They do approx 30 mins of weighing and a chat then there is an hour salsacise - i love it    all the very best with giving up smoking I am sure you will do it!


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Having a bit of a rollercoaster ride at the moment!! All went fine with egg collection (16 eggs - 8 each!!) and all 8 of my eggs fertilised!! woo hoo!! unfortunately the next day i got a phonecall to say that only 1 had gone on to divide. They suggested that i have early egg transfer, so yesterday we raced down to swansea (1hr 45min drive!) to have our only surviving embryo transferred. Feeling a bit down about it at first. But Dr T and the embryologist were great and explained that there was no reason for the other 7 not dividing and it really was just one of those things. The remaining embryo was good quality (only 2 cells!!) and they felt thats its best chance of survival was back in its natural environment. The actual transfer was fine, but the bloating and cramps from those awlful pessaries is dreadful!!! feeling much more positive this morning, hoping our wee little one hangs on in there. Test date is 23/04/09 - wish me luck!! i'll let you all know how things go. 

Kathryne & Auntie-kerry - Good luck with the weight loss. LWC wanted me to lose weight before i could start IVF. I tried rosemary conelly and lost 2 stone. But then got impatient and did the cambidge diet for a month and lost a stone!! its a great quick fix and meant i could start my IVF. Wouldn't recommend it as a long term diet though!! but worth a try if you want to speed things up.

Moocat


----------



## nicola.t

sorry to gste crash ladies,

I had treatment and LWC Swansea and found they were so friendly and always made you feel at ease.
We had 2 IUI and 2IVF's which the second one resulted in the birth of my twin girls last June.

Just wanted to wish moocat good luck for 2WW... remember it oly takes one egg to make a baby!! 

Good luck to everyone trying to lose weight hope you reach your goals.

Happy Easter
Nicola


----------



## sunnysideup

hi moocat 
jus twanted to wish good luck with your scan on the 23rd I am also in the dreaded 2ww after fet 2 embyo transfer got to take my pt on the 20th
fingers crossed for me, you and everyone on this site hoping for a baby
sunny


----------



## moocat

Hi to all the LWC ladies,

Well i am half way though my 2ww now and i am slowly going crazy!!!   it really is torture not knowing!

Sunnysideup thanks for the good luck message. I have to say the 2ww is the worse bit of the process!! good luck with your treatment. Fingers crossed we both get  

Nicola T thank you for your message too. Its lovely to hear from people who have experience the whole process and got a positive result. I agree everyone at LWC are fab, but i keep getting this horrible feeling that its not worked this time. I ve even developed my pre-AF spot this morning!!! 

Anyway good luck to all of those undergoing treatment. Sending you all lots of baby dust and sticky vibes

  moocat x x x


----------



## Angharad

Hi Girls

I had my last cycle of IVF at Swansea 3 years ago, and now deciding it's time to do another cycle.

It used to be the Cronwell when I was there last.

I need some advice please, who is the consultant now at Swansea, and can you still have scans etc in Cardiff and just go to Swansea for EC & ET, also have they started doing immune testing there yet?  I have been told I may have an issue with NK cells.

Also do you know if they do many blast transfers there?

Thanks in advance and thinking of you all who are still on the IVF trail, it's so heartbreaking isnit it.

Ang x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi
How is everyone?

kelz its getting closer to starting time, how are you both feeling about it all?

Moocat, testing day is steam rolling towards us, have you any symptoms or have you been testing already Keep us posted, it must be so nerve racking but exciting at the same time. Keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Hi Kathryne, I'm doing slimming world, this'll be my second weigh-in this am, lost 2lb last week, but this weekend was a bit of a blow out so not sure what the results will be! I've also been non smoking for about 7 weeks today!

Sunnyside up, are you testing today? Good luck, hope its a positive 

Angharad, when we had our consultation at LWC they said to me they like to take to blast where possible and as its a good sign they got to blast implant usually one, but she did say it would ultimately be our choice and we're pretty sure that even at blast we'd like to have 2 implanted... just hope we get that far when the treament finally begins.
Gonna get bloods done this month, GPs have agreed to do those so theres one cost we don't have to worry about, now if we can persuade them to fund the drugs the ivf/icsi won't have been so expensive. Must get writing that letter!

Lets have an update ladies xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi ladies hope you are all OK  

Auntie-Kerry  - All the best with your weigh in, and big congratulations on giving up smoking 7 weeks is fab!  I weigh in on a Wed evening so I am keeping my fingers crossed.  

Angharad - All the very best with your treatment I hope and   it works for you lovely xx

Sunnysideup - How are you lovely any news on your test? xx

Hi to Moocat, Nicola, Kelz2009 and of course my bestest friend Catherine xxx

I have got my appointment on the 6th May so will know more from that

Hope you are all well

Love Kat xx


----------



## muminthemaking

3lbs off and slimmer of the week. Am so pleased, but will have to work extra hard this week for the bad naughty weekend I've just had.
Good luck weds x


----------



## Kathryne

Well done lovely 3lb thats amazing xx


----------



## spooks

Hello everyone - not been on for a long time but thought I would let you know that my LWC miracle is here

[fly]Baby Spooks has arrived safe and sound [/fly]

Thank you LWC and good luck to everyone cycling there.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Spooks - Fantastic news hunny - names??

Kathryne - morning chickie x

Good luck to auntie-kerry, angharad, sunnysideup, moocat, nicola & kelz

Cath xx


----------



## Kathryne

Spooks - BIG congratulations lovely   

Morning to everyone hope you are all well xxx


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Just to let you all know that i tested this morning and got a BFN. We are both devastated, but i guess it just wasn't our time. I ve rung the clinic this morning to let them know, just waiting for one of the nurses to ring me back to book a follow up appointment. Good luck to everyone, i'll keep you updated on how things are with me.

Sending you all lots of baby dust



Moocat  x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Moocat    i'm so sorry, I hope you have good support around you and are able to have the time you need to grieve, both of you.

Spooks congratulations on baby spooks.

As for us, think the witch will be visiting beginning of next week, so will get all the bloods i need doing done and hopefully should be able to book a date for dh's ssr. It looks like our summers going to be pretty busy as dh's parents are over from south africa for about 8 weeks (not with us all that time! we hope) but reluctant to put off starting treatment. guess we'll know more after the ssr anyway.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies  

Moocat - So sorry to hear your news, I hope your follow up appointment give you some comfort xxx

xx


----------



## Georgey

Hi I am new to this do you mind if I join ?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Georgey - welcome to this thread lovely   what treatment are you having? xx


----------



## Georgey

HI am havin IVF , or due to start in May !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

not long now then! I have got my appointment with the consultant next Wed for IVF - all the very best lovely xx


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Thanks for you messages of support. Had our follow up appointment today with Dr T which went well. They are happy for me to IVF egg share again which is great news. Need to wait 2 months (for my ovaries to recover!!) before starting treatment again, so hopefully that should be in June. 

kathryn - good luck with your appointment, hope everything goes well - you never know we could end up as cycle buddies!

Georgey - welcome to the thread and good luck with your treatment. The 2ww board is worth a look once you get started. I found it a real help during those dreaded 2 weeks. Lots of support and people going through the same experiences and emotions!

Auntie kerry - hope things are good with you. Any news on when you are going to start treatment??

Sending you all baby dust

Moocat x x x


----------



## Kathryne

thats fab news moocat, cycle buddies here we come    have a great bank holiday xx


----------



## Juls78

Hello to everyone, this seems a busy area. I'm very new to this site and to the process. we've been ttc for 4 years and now waiting for a meeting at lwc on the nhs. the year waiting list is up end of june, so we should hear soon (its been a very long year). we've had all the blood tests etc through mr bunkelia at singleton gynae - low sperm count and motility seems the big problem. We are down for icsi tratment but no idea what is the next step yet. Good luck to all!


----------



## bloobloo

Hi Everyone

I've jumped in here as I had my consultation at LWC Cardiff last Friday and realised my treatment will be in Swansea.  Husbands blood tests have been repeated so will get results next Friday, then can book in for PESA, hopefully eny of May.  Anyone got any experience of this, he's really nervous!!

Laura.


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Laura,
we're awaiting our blood results and will also be looking to book tesa/pesa end of may/june time. Just want to get going now! 
xx


----------



## bloobloo

We're hoping if tests are okay he can be booked in 21st May, he'll have an extra day with the bank holiday to recover.

Fingers crossed his blood results are ok xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi ladies - hope you are all OK

We have our IVF consultation tomorrow - getting a little nervous (don't know why!) any advice? xxx

Lots of love 
Kat xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Good luck for tomorrow Kathryne, my only advice... relax. Have you been having your iuis at lwc also?
They're really friendly there, you know you're in good hands, check out the peers support, pre treament board, has a list of questions to ask at first appt.

Good isea Laura to have it done then, we've already made plans for that weekend, my parents, sister and 2 young nieces are coming to visit so prob a good idea if he's not feeling uncomfortable that weekend. I'd imagine we won't be too far behind you though.

xx


----------



## Georgey

Hi everyone,
I am due to start my injections on saturday, once I have received them, still hate needles though.
I think I am looking forward to gettin started , a bit nervous, you would think as I have done this before I wouldnt be so nervous , but i dont think you every get used to it !!!


----------



## bloobloo

Good luck Kathryne, we had our consultation at Cardiff, I know what you mean about being nervous, I thought I was going to be sick b4 I went in, I felt really stupid after as they were really nice and put me at ease. DH had a "surprise examination" by the doctor which made me laugh, he assumed they would concentrate on me. Just try to relax!!

Kerry has your husband had a pesa/tesa b4? We originally thought he would have a tese which you have a general anaesthetic, so he's a little worried about the whole sedation/local situation. Like you can't wait to get started though. I'm dreading the whole injecting myself/egg collection bit, but at the same time we've waited so long it's quite exciting!!
Laura xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies and thanks for the advice  

Auntie- Kerry- Hi lovely, no I did not have my IUI's at LWC we had them at Bridgened.  But I have been to LWC before as we originally wanted to Egg Share but my FSH levels were too high  

Hope you all have a lovely day xxx

Lots of love

Kat xx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Well DH & I have been for our appointment and I have to say our consultant 'Mr M' is lovely, a little crazy but all the same lovely.  He explained that as we had been referred on the 18th March 09 via NHS it would be approx Jan-Feb 2010 that we would be looking at having our IVF.  But in the meantime he suggested that I had the AMH (anit-mullerian hormone test) to check me egg reserve - which he did there and then!  If that doesn't come back OK he said that we have a good case to bring our treatment forward, otherwise we will have to wait.  But I have to be honest we were both pretty relaxed about it all and tried to look on the positive side, I mean we go on holiday in 3 weeks then when we come back we will already have waited 4 months, plus the hospital that we went to for our IUI's said that because I was not taking any medication except for the ovritrelle trigger shot we could have a further 3 IUI's  - so who knows anything could happen!

Lots of love and I hope you are all OK

Kat xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Kathryne I'm glad the appt went well, its positive that Mr M has taken that test in order to get the ball rolling if needed and with the 3 iuis anything is possible! I really hope that you don't get to ivf, i hope the holiday beings you both back feeling relaxed and ready to get preg with your next iui.

I'll contact lwc next week to see if they have our results and to arrange follow up and book dh tesa/pesa. Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Georgey

Hi everyone, 
Just read ur message Kathryn, well sounds like everythin is going really well for u , fingers crossed xxx, maybe the holiday will totally relax u both and who knows !!!!!


----------



## muminthemaking

Good luck Georgey for sat, keep us posted. I know what you mean about the needles, i'm a midwife and am used to giving injections but it seems wrong, unnnatural to have to do it for myself!

xx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

have you all signed this petition?

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009

if anyone wants a paper copy to help get signatures drop me and pm


----------



## Georgey

Many Thanks auntie-kerry, am goin today for them to run through the injections with me before I start on Sat, as I am bound to do somethin wrong!!!!!Will let u know how it goes x x x


----------



## sunnysideup

hi moocat and kathryn 

sorry havnt posted my head has been all over the place.... got a bfp....but it has been a rollercoaster ride since went to the doctors cause of spotting sent me to e.p.u in singleton
they did a scan and found a empty sac measuring at 10mm ( i thought i was 6 weeksa after searching online about dates)so we thought that was it.  Had hormone blood test done 7500 base line then increased to 8600 48 hrs later.  Still thinking negative
warned my partner that the news wasnt going to be good when we went to lwc on the 11th may for our offical scan.......and there
it was our little bean and heartbeat..... Carnt believe it partnerand I are over the moon ill be 8 weeks friday the 15th  so there is 
still a long way to go.

sorry to here you got a bfn moocat dont give up hope   

kathryn i hope your adoption goes well for you I think that it is a fantastic thing that you are doing


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies

Sunnysideup - Massive congratulations lovely I am over the moon for you it really is great to hear someone getting a BFP it give everyone a little bit of hope


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone

Congratulations *Sunnyside* on your  you must be so excited!!

*georgey* i hope you are finding the injections ok. When do you have egg collection?

*bloobloo * hope things with you are ok. Any news on when you start treatment?

*kathryn* not long til your holiday (very jealous!!!). Good luck with your next lot of IUI's. Any idea when you start?

Things with me are good. Just wishing my life away until June so that we can start our next IVF!

Love and baby dust to you all!

Moocat


----------



## Georgey

Congrats sunnyside on ur fab news xxxxx. I am still doin my down reg injections another week to go before I have my scan and get things underway !!!!!!hope u all have a fab weekend x x xx x


----------



## bloobloo

Hey Everyone   ,

DH booked in for pesa/tesa 4th June, he's really nervous.  Has anyone's hubby been through this, any advice I can give him.  He's having local and sedation, he's not too good with needles.

Also does anyone know will they tell us on the day if they managed to get any?  Can't bare waiting!!

Hopefully everything will go ok then I can get on with my side of things!!

Congrats sunnyside on the BFP, you must be soooo excited!!

xxx


----------



## bloobloo

Forgot to mention, his blood tests came back, all ok fsh 6.5, can't remember the others but they were ok.  The doctor at our consultation, said his bit's seemed full and based on his previous bloods (FSH 7.2)she gave us 70% success on getting the swimmers out??  Is that good??

xxx


----------



## Juls78

Well we have had the letter from LWC this morning and our 1st appointment with the consultant is on June 2. Loads of forms to fill in and bumf to read but can't wait to get started. Apparently having a vaginal ultrasound. Anyone any advice? Is it painful?


----------



## muminthemaking

Juls I too had a vaginal ultrasound and whilst it wasn't comfortable it wasn't particularly painful. Thats great that things are moving along for you!

Bloo we booked our tesa for 2nd july, would have liked sooner but dh has a hectic few weeks so will have to wait.

Has anyone who's had treatment at lwc sourced their own drugs? I've been looking onanother thread and it seems that it may be cheaper to go elsewhere if not funded by GP just wondered if anyone else has done this?

xx


----------



## kelz2009

hi everyone I had my 1st iui in lwc swansea yesterday, they are fab over there. The pelvic ultrasound has never hurt me and I have had alot of them the past 4 weeks. hope we all get bfp soon x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Just wanted to pop on and say 'Hi' and thank crunchie its Friday  

I phoned LWC yesterday to see if they had rec'd anything from our appeal letter to the NHS but they hadn't   but I was told it can take up to 2 weeks to hear anything and not to worry - so I wont  

Hope you are all well.

Kelz - I really do hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you hun and I   you get your BFP xxxxx

Auntie-kerry - The 2nd July will be here before you know it lovely xx

Juls - Great news about your letter and not long till you see your consultant, do you know which one you are seeing? xx

Bloobloo - Hi lovely how are you?

Tiger - Morning lovely lady how was your hols - did you get me a stick of rock  

Lots of love

Kat xx


----------



## Juls78

Kathryne- what appeal are you doing? I don't know who the consultant is yet. Any advice! Im so excited/nervous/impatient etc

Kelz- Sending you lots of     for the iui!
Kerry thanks for the info- will hopefully help me relax a little!
Juls


----------



## spooks

hi everyone - hope everyone is doing well.  
just popping in to wish everyone luck and strength wherever they are in their journeys - I really believe you're in safe hands with the LWC Swansea.  

Kathryne - not sure what appeal you're doing but good luck with it. We successfully had our NHS IVF funding transferred from IVF Wales to LWC and it took about 2 weeks to go through (luckily for us we didn't need it as our 3rd privately funded IUI was successful).

juls - I had no probs with the scans - you'll soon get used to it. I went to an appointment once and lay on couch with knickers off when they weren't doing anything up there     I'd got so used it that I just assumed they'd be using the dildocam   
only advice really is to relax and you may want to keep your ladygarden nice and neat at all times as they sometimes scan you at appointments when you don't expect it! 

Tiger - how are you doing? Have you started the adoption process?

Love to everyone else, spooks


----------



## Juls78

spooks- your message made me  .. Its refreshing to hear honesty! Thanks not quite so worried now


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello lovelies -

What a gorgeous day its been and am also celebrating my wedding anniversary today!!

Kat - hey hun, sorry you havent heard anything back from LWC hopefully after the bank holiday you will get some news - will catch up on all the goss Tuesday - forgot your postcard chickie but bought you some sweeties instead!! Looking forward to getting back to normality and no doubt loadsa work!!

Spooks - hey you, adoption process starting in a weeks time and am excited/nervous - it all seems to real now so will let you know how it goes.  How is motherhood treating you?

Juls - I agree with spooks, it can be quite daunting at times but you get used to it!! I'll never forget my last tx there last July and the nurses always took care of things (down there!) but when they were trying to do the embryo transfer they couldnt get the speculum in - I always get problems as am quite small-boned, anyway they called in Dr. M and it was horrendous, dh didnt know what to do with himself, he was sat next to me, I was in pain and theres a huge fellow between my legs - not the best scenario to be in - however after so many tx it was like water off a ducks back!!

Kelz - good luck for your BFP, when do you find out?

Kerry - Ive always had my drugs from LWC but when I saw my gp recently he said it I wanted to do tx again to source them elsewhere as it can be so much cheaper - I didnt find out where though as we decided against it but if you can find out I would definitly do that to make things easier on the wallet!!

Bloo - sorry I cant be of any assistance with regard to your dh but really hope things go well on the 4th for you both.

Georgy - have you had your scan yet? hows everything going?

Sunnyside - has it all sunk in yet? how are you feeling?

Moo - not long to go now - when is your appointment?

Hope everyone gets their much deserved BFP's this year!!!

xx


----------



## sunnysideup

hay guys just an update feeling fine NO it hasn't really sunk in yet as there is none of the pregnancy symptoms that you hear of i.e no bump, no morning sickness no bad temper. (fiance getting off lightly) nothing .... oh expert for the things that you don't really get to hear of when your pregnant is iv got an infection of the neither regions, piles, flatulence and major constipation (sorry for too much info) so considering
I'm 10 weeks I'm getting quit allot of the bad things, but wouldn't change it for the world.
hope you all get bfp  
keep you posted on progress (can't wait for he bump to show)


----------



## Georgey

Hi all, 

sorry for the delay , just been slightly choatic 

Hope everyone is doing ok and staying positive and congrats sunnyside - fab news  

Yes I had my first scan and now, have 2 injections a day YYYIIIIPPPEEEEEEEEEE

Next scan on Wed , so we will see how things r doing , am starting to dread drinking anymore water, oh joy !!!

Hope u all have a fab weekend , x x x x


----------



## Kathryne

afternoon lovely ladies what a gorgeous day  

Georgey - Hi lovely, great news about your 1st scan and all the best for next Wed on your next one.

Sunnysideup - Hope you are feeling OK lovely xx

Tiger - Hi hun how you holding up in the office today     sorry shouldn't laugh! love you really xxx

And hi to Spooks Juls, Kelz and Auntie Kerry hope you are all well xxx

Well a little news update from me, our NHS referral came back and the board has agreed to us having our treatment early due to my AFS test coming back fairly low   so we see our consultant the day after we come back of holiday and hopefully will start ASAP  

Well I'm off on hols tomorrow for 2 wonderful weeks so i will catch up when I get back

Lots of love Kat xxxx


----------



## Georgey

Hi everyone, 

Hope ur all doin ok and had a fab weekend.

Hope ur feelin ok sunnysideup x x x x

Congrats Kat for ur good news with regards to IVF on nhs, hope u have a fab holiday x x x

Tiger - Good luck with ur first meeting with the adoption process, will be thinking of u xxx

I know I have missed loads out but am getting better 

I am still stimmin, next scan on Wed, to see how things r going, feel like a bloated whale who wants to wee all the time !!!!I did think the other day , maybe I should just pour my water straight down the loo instead of goin through the process of drinkin it and waitin for it come come out the other end !!!!!mmmmmm maybe not  !!!!

Lots of Love Georgey x x x x x


----------



## Juls78

Georgey- not long now -keep your chin up.
kathryne - Hope you have a grat time on hols.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Well my 1st appointment at lwc is tomorrow, hopefully icsi will soon be underway. No idea what to expect - i suppose expect the unexpected!
Juls


----------



## Juls78

Hello again- well the appointment went really well. They are so lovely at LWC. Mr M gave me confidence and you were all right the ultrasound was nothing to worry about! 
Spooks- it really was a dildocam
They have decided to start tx as soon as af arrives which should be by the end of the week so here we go. Long protocol he called it. I don't know what the next 21 days are called but they start soon!!
  
Julsx


----------



## muminthemaking

Juls thats excellent, I'm so pleased for you! How exciting!

Bloo, its your dh pesa/tesa tomorrow isn't it, how are you both doing?

LWC have asked for repeat testosterone on dh as his come back low, when I took the results in Mr M said he didn't even look at testosterone so we went ahead and booked ssr, then I get a phonecall from Dr T who appears to be our main cons and she said she wants it repeating as he may have to be seen by a urologist. I really hope this isn't going to put us back! All his other bloods were fine except for this so hoping it doesn't have too much of an effect on sperm production and therefore retrieval.

xx


----------



## bloobloo

Hi Everyone!!

Kerry - yes it's tomorrow, and he's really really nervous!!  I think it's the fact he doesn't really know what to expect he's never had any surgical procedure of any kind before, and the whole question of will they find anything is really bothering him!  I dont really understand blood tests, when are they going to repeat it, have you got to wait a while, or will they do it straight away?  I hope it doesn't hold you up.

Off to pamper DH now, and search his draw for "supportive underwear", they didn't tell me until today he needed them, and with work I haven't been able to stop anywhere!!  Cross fingers they get the swimmers!!

  hugs to you all!!  I'm hoping we will have the results to morrow so will let you know!!

xxxxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Bloo, good luck for today, i really hope they find swimmers for you! Look forward to getting a good report back.
DH has to have his testosterone repeated because the level came back as low. Our GPs have been happy to do the blood tests so we haven't paid for them, the problem has been dh finding time to get them done! Am just gonna get on the phone and 'remind' him now

xx


----------



## Georgey

Hello everyone, 

Juls -  glad ur appointment went ok and u had good news, roll on the next 21 days !!!!!!!!, it will be here before u know it xxxx

Bloobloo - hope ur DH test went well and u get fab swimmers x x x x x

Auntie-kerry - Just keep phoning and in the end, if he is like my other half he will get things done just to stop me from keeping on about it !!!!

My dcan went ok on Wed, have about 5/6 follies, each side biggest ones are already up to 18mm !!!!, so another scan on friday and go from there, but think ec will be monday !!!!!!Scary times !!!! 

Thinking of u all, just going to drink another gallon of water !!!!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

awww good luck georgey! Can't wait to see your   in a few weeks. Hows it been going, how are  you feeling?

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi everyone,

I am only just finding this thread. I am at LWC in Cardiff. I am 36 with unexplained infertility (until today..) I had 3 unsuccessful IUI's last year and on first attempt at IVF on long protocol in Feb had to convert to another unsuccessful IUI after a poor response. I am currently on a break from treatment but had my AMH tested in readiness for the next cycle. My AMH result was 8.31 which now really worries me as below 15 is low fertility. Can anyone provide some reassurance/advice as I am now afraid that I cant achieve IVF success. Other than them changing me to short protocol with a higher drugs dosage is there anything else I can do ?

Thanks

Mrs Thomas


----------



## Juls78

Hello all- just a quickie,
Mrs Thomas- sorry i can't help, i'm so new to all this but i'm sure someone will be able to. Someone somewhere has mentioned accupuncture or reflexology which could help Sorry!!

Georgy- great news on folicles- scary but time to think     Can i ask why you are drinking lots of water


Kerry- just keep nagging- he will find the time then!
Bloo - hope pesa/tesa went ok!
Sorry if i've missed anyone. 
My af started today so 21 days and counting- hopefully have the info pack from swansea quickly.
Julsx


----------



## sunnysideup

just updating you all 
went for 12 weeks scan and everything is looking good bean due Christmas day, I just want to reassure all you ladies
trying for there dream keep it alive i NEVER thought that i would get pregnant but here i am now!!!!
I was lucky to get pregnant after the 2nd try with my fet but i would of kept on and on no matter of the cost if this
time hadn't of worked....

I hope you all the best and am gonna keep reading all your posts and hope to see you all with BFP we all deserve it
and your time will come relax.

Can i just metion that Dr M did my et of my two frosties as i had a nightmare with my fresh et, as i have tilted uterus
the nurses were 35min trying to get the cafater into the womb (which i think in the mean time my fresh embryo perished as 
it was out of the incubator) so If i were doing it again Mr M would be the only Dr i would let do the transfer he was a bit 
heavy handed but got it in in 5 min and kept my embryos in incubator right until the cafater was in place. Remember that 
the transfer and the placing of the embryos while inside the womb is the most important part to making sure we have a
chance with the implanting.  All our hard work I.e injection medication are all for no good if like me on my first cycle my little
embryo didn't stand a chance


good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bloobloo

Hi Everyone,

pesa/tesa failed  !!  Soooo gutted!!  (Pesa-no swimmers Tesa- useless swimmers)

They are suggesting a fresh pesa/tesa on day of my egg collection with donor backup.  So I'm going to research this.  Got a followup with Dr T 19th June to discuss it all!  

I really dont want to put dh through this again in a hurry, and I think if thgey didn't find it this time, what are the chances of getting any next time!

Really frustrated Bloo xx


----------



## Georgey

Good Morning all 

Just a quickie,will catch up woth personals later

auntie-kerry - Yeah havent felt too bad , bit uncomfortable near the end of stimmin but not too bad

sunnysideup, glad everythin is goin so well, x x x x x 

Well I have ec today first thing , so   everthin will go ok, must dash , thinkin of u all    to us all x  x x x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

Bloo - I am so sorry to hear that your tesa failed - Its good though that you are doing research into things and hopefully you will get some answers following your next meeting.  How do you feel about going down the donor route?

Georgey - good luck with your e/c - hoping you get lots  

Sunny - fab news hun, we all go through so much pain - its news like that that makes it all worth it.  Know what you mean about Dr. M though, Ive had all my procedures done with the nurses but they always have great trouble with the speculum - Dr. M did it last time and yes he was heavy handed but as you say the transfer is the crucial part - good luck with the rest of your pg.

Juls - the days are counting down for you now - how you feeling?

Mrs Thomas - Im sorry I dont know anything about amh - must be a relatively new thing as Ive never been tested for anything like that although have heard a lot about it recently.  I think that IVF will give you the best chance at achieving a pg and Im sure there are lots of women who go on to have success with a lower amh.

Auntie Kerry - hi, how are you doing?

Kat - I know you are away hun and have been going through a rough time at the moment but am looking forward to seeing you back with your old fighting spirit   

Well as for me, my adoption course is going well and we have our second meeting tonight and have to give a speech so am a little nervous about that but fingers crossed Ill get through it!


----------



## Juls78

Hello everyone- hope you are all ok.
georgey- Good luck today, hope ec goes well, keep us informed!!      for you x

Tiger- thanks for thinking of me, feeling ok trying to keep busy and healthy.

Bloo- gutted for you but keep   Howdo you feel about the donor backup?

Sunny- Congratulations, glad all the hard times have worked for you. Thanks for the heads up with Mr M, think i will try to insist he does the my et. The little embies need looking after on their way hey.

Juls


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi ladies!

Sunny glad your 12/40 scan went well, any intuition as to what your having? Thanks for the advice re mr M. Has anyone experience with Dr T not feeling too confident in her at the moment, need some reassurance....

Bloo   here to chat as and when you're ready 

Georgey   for your ec, I really hope it went well. Grow eggies grow! when are you looking at et?

Tiger, I hope tonights meeting goes well, I'm sure it will, I know the adoption process is very difficult but will be all worthwhile when you find the one(s) to complete your family

Juls its going to fly til your dr starts, am jealous! lol, my turn will come,dh has had bloods repeated so will try to get results fri/mon and go to lwc to have a chat about next step.

Hope I haven't missed anyone

xx


----------



## bloobloo

Hi Everone!

Juls/Tiger - donor backup is better than no baby!

Georgey - how was the ec?  Hope you're feeling ok!

Sunnsideup - nice to read positive stories when you're feeling low, Christmas Day - what a gift!!

Mrs Thomas - dont know much about amh sorry.

Looking forward to next appointment to plan next step!!

xxxx


----------



## spooks

bloobloo - just wanted to say sorry that you may need a donor - it can take time to get your head round it all for you and DH and I know how it all feels but if you decide to go down that route there's lots of support you can get - there's a donor thread on here which is excellent. Dh and I couldn't have own biological child but we're lucky enough to have a beautiful daughter and we couldn't love her more.  
The donor conception network is also a great site for help and support. It's not how you planned or imagined things I'm sure but there's lots of different ways to make a family and the LWC are specialists in donor treatment. 
 all the best with the fresh pesa/tesa - hope it works out for you  
love to everyone else


----------



## Georgey

Hi all, 

sorry for delay 

Sunnsideup - hope ur feelin ok, glad ur scan went ok x x x x 

bloobloo - good luck, things will work out x x x x x 

Tiger- hope ur meeting went ok, all sounds really exciting x x x x

Juls - time will fly , be here like 2morrow x x x 

Auntie-kerry - How r things going ? Thanks for the posiive thoughts x x x x I been dealing with Mrs T , she did my ec and i have always found her very good x x x x .Will update u after 2morrow/=.

Lots of Love  x x x x  x


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Can i join you?  I am in the 2WW of my 2nd cycle of ICSI with Mr M in Swansea.  Really nice to hear from some ladies also there. 

I too really like Mr M he has been my main consultant since this time last year.  

Jules - you drink lots of water to help for follicies and to help prevent OHOS - I also find that it helps stop headaches during down regging.  

Cheers Bemba


----------



## Juls78

Bamba- good luck with the 2ww Remember to keep the pma!!
Georgey- Hope et goes smoothly for you
bloo- totally agree with you!!!! good luck with it all keep    

well had my drug pack from the hospital today. 

dr 24th june 
stimms 7th july
ec 20th july
so here we go- starting to feel real now. I will drink plenty of water and picture orange in my mind!!!

Hope everone else is ok- keep thinking  
julsx


----------



## loeytom85

Hi im new hear ive been referred to swansea and cardiff to see which one gets back to me first D/P has low sperm count 2 tests below 1million and 2 below 4million motility between 8% and 60% i think. Just wandering what is swansea like as i have been told there not very nice. Would be nice to hear from anyone  
Louise


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Louise - Hi, everyone has their own opinions about clinics but Ive had quite a bit of experience with LWC and I have to say I found them lovely - some of the nurses bedside manner leaves a lot to be desired but the ones that looked after me were lovely - we were there so often we were almost part of the furniture!!! Would be interesting to see which one comes back to you first!

Juls - Not long to go now and the best advice I can offer you which I think was responsible for my two BFPs were plenty of water, 5 brazil nuts everyday and a glass of pineapple juice every day, lots of protein and healthy eating 

Bemba - good luck with your 2ww, when is test day?

Georgey - hey hun, any news yet?

bloobloo & Kerrie - any news with you girls, what step are you at?

Last day in work for me before the weekend, hoping its going to be warm, having the girlies round sat for a few drinks so hoping we can sit in the sun!!!!

Cath xx


----------



## loeytom85

Hi Tiger
Ive spoken to lwc swansea they got an open evening next thursday which Kaylei has asked me to go to. Ifound er very nice on the phone and answered a lot of questions on my mind. 
Has anyone done egg sharing in lwc swansea?
Think i might have a go at that if my blood test works out as i was told i can have 2 private and it wont affect my nhs free one, they said i would get my free nhs ivf until next june which is when my referral letter is dated. 

Louise


----------



## Bemba

Loeytom,

O have had 2 cycles not at LWC swansea, and think they areall very nice and professional.  Hope the Open evening goes well.

Tiger - testing tomorrow and very nervouse as not feeling to 'pregnant'!  How is the adoption preocess going for you?  good luck.

Bemba


----------



## Georgey

Hi everyone,

Tiger - Hope ur meeting went ok and things r goin along smoothly on ur adoption route x x x

Juls78 - time will fly once u start ur injections etc , fingersxd x x x 

bloobloo - any news on next appointment ?

sunnysideup - sounds fab, glad everythin goin great x x x 

Well I had my et yesterday, it wasnt as straight forward as it should have been, felt like i was lieing there forever with my legs akimbo, showing everyone my bits !!!!!waiting for my embies to come out of incubator, then when it was done after i got up had terrible pains down by where me ovaries are and had to go and lie down cos i thought i was goin to pass out !!!! so probably not the best start to et, but luckily they were already in there, so hopefully ok !!!!!

Still really sore and so very full of wind !!!!!!!!!!!

Thinkin of u all x x x x x


----------



## Juls78

Hiya everyone,
Georgey- Remember to stay positive- very important!! You need to now chillax and do nothing for a few days, whatever the reason your body is telling you to slow down. Oh and think orangy red colour! As for wind... what a better reason to let it all out! Thinking of you!!

Bemba Good luck for tomorrow!! Sending you lots of     and thanks for the advice!!

Louise- sorry can't help you with info on sharing but wanted to say hello.  My dh has a v low sperm count and motility. Can't really help about results cos this is out 1st tx but so far everyone has been lovely at swansea. Kayleigh ( receptionist) is really supportive! And Mr M seems on the ball! Good luck with tx!!

cath thenks for the advice- much appreciated. Enjoy the weekend!

I have sent off the prescription for the drugs so should get them next week- will seem real then. 

Everyone keep positive!
JulsXX


----------



## Collea

Hi I attend Swansea they are really nice there   I'm currently on Metformin & hoping to start ICSI next month   good luck


----------



## Georgey

Hi jul78, well yes hopefully that's what it is so have been tryin to chill , trapped wind helps cos u don't feel like doin anythin !!!!! Hope u get ur meds soon and u can begin this merry journey and go a little bit more insane like the rest of us !!!!
Hi to everyone , hope ur all doin great x x x


----------



## Georgey

Nearly forgot , 
Good luck bembe 4 ur testin , fingersxd x x x


----------



## bloobloo

Hi to everyone,

Good luck Bemba, I really hope it's positive.

Our follow up appointment is next Friday.  I'm pretty sure they will recommend going forward with a donor, I can't find any positives with a 2nd pesa/tesa!  

Georgey - just let it out, you've been through more embaressing things!

Everyone stay positive!!   

Bloo x


----------



## Bemba

Morning Ladies,

Thanks for the positive energy and luck it worked for me I got a   and I can hardly beleive it.  So now the 3 week wait for the scan - this is one hell of a waiting game ins'n't it!!

Georgey - hope you are feeling better now, I have had a bubbly tummy and lots of wind since my transfer, so know how you feel, I blame the gestone jabs i am on!!  

Bemba


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi ladies!

Bemba massive congratulations, you must be thrilled!  

Georgey hows the 'wind'! lol, I hope you're doing well and the 2ww flys by for you. How many embies did you have transferred?

Welcome Loeytom and Colea, we're building up a nice little group here, I'm sure you'll fit in easily!

Juls have the drugs arrived yet? Where are you getting them from?

Bloo I love your attitude!

Tiger how did your meeting go the other night, speech ok?

As for me, not much to report, will chase up the blood results later today and try to get in and see Dr T tomorrow.

xx


----------



## sunnysideup

greatttt news Bemba on your bfp  id like to tell you that the 3 weeks wait for your scan will fly by but for me it was
a nightmare  i had some spotting and at one point even a small clot which was bright red blood so panic mode kicked
in.

I'm just telling you this so that if you get spotting try not to panic (easier said than done) spotting is 
very common in early pregnancy  i drove myself mad
hope you can relax and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant .....

good luck ladies hope to see more bfp on herex x x x


----------



## bloobloo

Hi,

Bemba - massive, huge congrats !!!!  Sooo excited for you!!!  Hopefully, we'll all be joining your club!!

  to everyone!!!

xxx


----------



## Georgey

Hi all , bemba - a massive congrats x x x

Loops - hope everythin goin ok with u
Sunnyside - hope ur doin ok x x x 
Tiger - hope ur speach went ok x x xu must have been really nervous ,
Hi to anyone I have missed , I am doin this off my phone so forgive me , hope u all have a nice nite 
X x x x x x
Auntie-kerry - I transfered 2 embies and forgot to phone clinic 2 when I was supposed to about any to freeze !!!! But when I did spoke to nurse and she said she is sure there were some to freeze but have to check 2morrox , typical me !!!!!


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

Sunnysideup - have you had your 3 week scan yet or are you still waiting.  You are right though, it drafgs as much as the 2WW!!

Hope everyone else is progressing well, and looking forward to news on more BFP's 

Bemba


----------



## muminthemaking

Popped into LWC today with dh testosterone results, back in the normal range so Dr T happy fro op to go ahead 2nd july!   they find good quality sperm. DH has suddenly realised today that he perhaps whould be taking better care of himself before this op, I did tell him it wasn't likely to make a difference now, but that it would be appreciated anyway and that I'm glad he's reached that conclusion 'cos I had given up advising him about certain things...men... but I love him anyway!

So whilst chatting with Dr T we talked about my wanting to egg share, at my previous appt we'd talked about getting my bmi down which i have been, now though I'm aiming for a bmi of 28 which means 2 stone to lose, this is gonna be a long haul! I know it'll be worth it in the end, just wish there was a quick but long lasting fix! lol!

xx


----------



## Juls78

Kerry- glad hes trying for you!! At least hes realised and is trying. Things are starting to move for you now. Goodluck with the weight loss- i know how hard it is, but it can and will be done! and the drugs arrived this morning so feeling more real now.

Bemba- Massive congratulations on your BFP- is it sinking in yet?? Hope thenext few weeks fly by until the next scan!

Georgey - Good luck with the 2ww- try to relax and do nothing!!!

sunnysideup- hope you are keeping well. Bet your looking forward to the scan!

Bloobloo- not to long to wait Do you know much about the donor side of tx?

Good luck collea- hope the meds are going ok. 

Hope everyone else is ok... I have my med lesson on 24th June, anyone there then?


oh and kerrie and georgey - when are we meeting up?
Juls


----------



## muminthemaking

juls- any plans for saturday? Is your dh into rugby? Or anyones dh into rugby and fancy a day partying?


----------



## Juls78

kerrie- where u have in mind. Dh is a driving instructor so may be busy but could check.
juls


----------



## muminthemaking

Party on the pitch, tycroes rugby club, sounds very good, live music, beer tent, food stalls and a huge screen for rugby!


----------



## Juls78

yeah that does sound good... will see what i can do!!
juls


----------



## Georgey

Hi girls

Juls & auntie - kerry -  sorry hons cant do sat , have promised my niece will go shoppin with her to look for beds  - as excitin as it sounds !!!!Will have to arrange for another time x x x

Juls  - hope ur lesson went ok, its like bein back in school isnt it !!!

auntie - kerry - good luck with the dietin, but it will be worth it in the end xx x

sunnysideup & bemba - Hope ur both feelin ok x x x

Well , glad to say my wind seems to have gone !!!! well the worst part of it has, still feel a bit bloated and tryin not to scrutinise every twinge, eventually managed to phone clinic and they told me 2 embies had been frozen !!!! Anyway, back to my tv , never watched so much daytime tv in my life and i work fulltime !!!!

Thinkin of u all x  x x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies hope you are all well.

Sorry I have not posted for a little while but I have been away.

We went for our appointment on Mon and great news we start our IVF treatment on my next cycle so in approx 3 weeks (Currently on CD9) we are doing the short protocol as my FSH levels are fairly high.

All the best to everyone.

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## kelz2009

Kathryne- great news on starting ivf soon

We are on our 2nd iui as we had bfn on our first  
Had insemination yesterday, feel very positive about this one so hope we get bfp, the iui went really well ann did it for me and it didnt even hurt like last time.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Kelz - I really do hope and   that your IUI works lovely and I hope the next 2 weeks go really quick for you.  Don't go overdoing things xxx


----------



## sunnysideup

hi Bemba  yes i had my 3 weeks scan have just had my 12 weeks scan (had it before 12 weeks) now i am officaly 13 weeks
pregnant bump is due Christmas day.
try to relax this 3 weeks I'm sure that everything is going to be fine I wish i had taken my own advice.

hi Kathryne hope you enjoyed your holiday good luck with the IV xx
Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust for you Kelz hope to see bfp xx

And Good luck to all you ladies dreams do come true xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Ladies,
think this weekend is gonna be a good one!

Kathryne glad you had a good holiday, some time to relax and get yourself into the zone for this next treatment.

Kalz I really hope this is it for you and you don't have to go through anyomore heartache

Georgey how are you finding the 2ww?

Bloo, I hope you're follow up was positive for you and dh and that you have an idea of the next step

Juls any ideas about tomorrow?

Sunnyside and Bemba hope you both really enjoy pregnancy, it goes so fast and you can't get it back again so make the most of it

xx


----------



## Juls78

Hey kerry, sorry can't make tomorrow. Dh has a booked up day and i have still got a lot of reports to do before next week. 

Sorry again, Juls


----------



## Georgey

Hi Girls, 

Just a quickie from me, I know I dont test till Thursday, but I have no symptoms whatever, so I know this has not worked, kind of known for a couple of days, everythin just disappeared !!!! and havin monthly twinges and pains so, I have time to get use to result before thursday, sorry about me post , just feel really gutted xxxXX


----------



## Juls78

Georgey- you don't know till thursday!!!! The drugs play havoc with your body and brain... still have to believe and be positive. Sending you lots of      
will be thinking of yu this week!!
julsx


----------



## spooks

hi georgey,  
have you read the 2ww diaries? lots of people feel like you with no symptoms etc. hang on in there and take it easy  
all the best for test day  

love to everyone, spooks


----------



## muminthemaking

Georgey, you are so not out yet, it is too early for you to say this! Lots of typical af twinges can also be implantation twinges so don't lose hope? Are you planning to test early, nott hat i should encourage that!     It ain't over til the fat lady sings, and I haven't started yet!

Bloo, are you ok? How did your follow up go?

Juls you're nearly there now, how are you feeling?

Hi to spooks, sunny, bemba, kathryne and  anyone else lurking around here

xx


----------



## Georgey

Thanks everyone for the , just the feeings i have at the moment, I think everythin is so stressful throughout the treatment and I just can tell (I suppose as we do being women )how things should feel , I am just getting myself ready for the bad news, so by thursday I wont feel so s*** !!!! and carry on as per normal . 

My consolation being I have 2 frozen embies at blast stage, so may well be defrostin them next !!!!! How long do we have to wait before we can do a FET ?

Thanks all again x x x x


----------



## Bemba

Afternoon Ladies,

Georgey - I know where you are commng form, two days before my test I was positive it had not happened, then I got a BFP, so you never know, my symtoms had been pretty minimal and even now they are not up to much so try not to read too much into symptoms - that is what I tell myself every morning, noon and night!!  

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

hay Georgey  there is hope 

I had absolutely no symptoms at all and just thought that my period was coming as it had come 5 days after fresh transfer the 1st time so when i had the 2 frozen blasts transfered the 2nd time i was totally convinced that it had not worked as i didn't or don't feel pregnant  ....yet i am 13 weeks and have seen the bump moving around so there is hope. I think that because we are pregnant we think our bodies would feel different (well i did anyway) but everything still feels the same except for tiredness.

I had to wait for my second period to do the fet  and can say it was much more easier less stressful than the fresh cycle,  but don't give up hope yet your little bean could be hanging on in there xxxx good luck for Thursday..


----------



## Georgey

Thanks everyone for ur support, I am feelin beter today, although started spottin and its kind of turning into a full blown af , I phoned the clinic today and they have made an appointment for me on thursday, will definately know by then , but I told then my symptoms etc and things dont seem hopefull !!!!!!

I kind of didnt have the best ec or et, I was in so much pain after ec and then et, I had to go and lie down as I was on way out from clinic after et ,so that really worried me from the start !!! So wasnt really surprised with the results ( as none of this happened last time !!!)

Although they did say , oh u do have 2 blasts frozen !!!!!!

So onward and upwards, will update after Thursday, Thanks all again , take care x x x x


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone, not posted on here for a while...........

*Georgey* big hugs hun   so sorry you didn't get a BFP. I know how disappointing it is. Fingers crossed for next time with those frosties

Big congratulations to *Sunnysideup* and *Bemba* on your BFP. Hope you have happy and healthy pregnancies

*Kels2009 * keeping everything crossed for you. Not long til your test day, sending you lots of  

*Kathryn* hope you had a lovely holiday. Bet you can't wait to start now!! good luck

*bloo * hope your follow up appointment went well and *juls78* hope those injections are going ok - good luck. Will be keping everything crossed for you

Hello *Auntie kerry*, *spooks* and anyone i have missed out

Things with me are good. We have been given the go ahead to start our next IVF-ES on 22nd July   . A bit longer to wait then we wanted, but i am sure it will flyby!! egg collection should be on 17th August which is 2 days after my DH birthday and 2 days before my birthday so we are hoping its a good omen. Hoping for blast transfer this time, but will have to wait and see.

Will keep you all posted on how things go xxx


----------



## Georgey

Morning Everyone, 

Thanks so much for the support really appreciated it, still did my test this mornin and came up BFN !!!! Not a surprise there .
Have an appointment this afternoon , so see what they say !!!

Moocat - Great news , time will fly

Sunnysideup - Thanks will ask them today , how long to wait. What do they reckon the succes rates are with frozed blastocycts ? Somethin I havent looked into really. Hope ur feelin ok

Bemba - Hope ur feelin ok, and not too tired x x

Auntie-kerry - Thanks for support u really made me giggle  

Kelz2009 -Good luck with this tx , fingersxed and 

kathryn -  Glad to hear ur startin soon, it will be here b4 u turn round 

juls78 and bloobloo- u  both ok ?

Thanks again 2 u all, will update when I know whats goin on, xxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all  

Georgey - thinking of you lovely, let us know what the clinic says   

xx


----------



## Georgey

Afternoon All, 

Went to the clinic for my app. The next step for us is to do the FET.

Sunnyside - Read ur post, they told me to wait till next month or month after, up to me !!!! They reckon blasts are of good quality so who knows. How did u find the blast transfer and who did it for u , Mrs T or Mr M ? They also said would have to go on injections into   after ET and not cyclogest, my other half found this quite amusing, but they reckon they hurt !!!! The things we do !!!!

Anyone else had FET ?

Hope ur all ok x x xx


----------



## bloobloo

Hey Everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted for a while!  In the space of a week, I went to see Take That, did some camping in Tenby, sold my house, and have had internet problems!

Thanks to everyone who's asked about my follow up.  Basically we're going to try DIUI for a max of 3 attempts and then if we have to move to IVF we'll also do a fresh Pesa/Tesa.  It's what I expected really!

Georgey - so sorry about your BFN, try to stay positive, at least they're good quality blasts!

   lots of hugs to everyone!

xx


----------



## Juls78

Georgey - really sorry to hear about the bfn    .

kerry-Hope u ok? How did party on the pitch go? Should have been a good day.

Moocat-  hope u ok... jabs going ok so far...day 2 done feeling very hungry all the time though... wonder if that is the jabs or am i a greedy pig

Bloobloo- i am really sorry i didn't get to see Take Taht now- everyone is raving about it!!! very jealous.

Kathryn - hope you enjoyed your hols and are ready to start tx. nearly there!!
Hiya to everyone else will catch up with you all over the weekend.

Julsx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Ladies,

hope you are all well.  Georgey - really sorry to hear about the BFN, gutted.  Wishing you lots of luck for the FET.  I am on the gestone injections at the moment.  They do not hurt half as much I feared they would - I am a right baby.  My DH does them for me every evening, trick is to stretch the skin tight, push the liquid in slowly (it smarts if you push it in too fast).  + warm the vile up beofre you inject, I do this by popping it in my bra for about 15 minutes before we use it (got that tip of a gestone tread on FF).  I also massage the area afterwards.  So far I have not really had any lumps, just bruising, and it is not that bad.

Bemba


----------



## kara76

juls i hope down reg goes well for you

seems we will be cycle buddies lol


----------



## Juls78

Kara maybe we will bring eachother luck!!!!      
Bring it on    
Julsx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Just jumping on her quickly to say so sorry Georgey for the BFN - been there many times so I feel your pain, stay strong hun, time is a healer   I have done FET and its a shorter protocol than the ICSIs that we did and we didnt have to do injections for it, just take oestrogen tablets.  Most people say FET is far better than IVF but to be perfectly honest, I found it more difficult, please dont be discouraged though because all the people I know have done it have been fine its just the oestrogen made me very emotional.  Im not normally a 'cryer' and hold myself together in most situations but I found myself crying at the drop of a hat, I didnt like it at all anyway...thats the only downside, Im sure you will fine!

Hi Karla, Juls, Bemba, bloo, moocat, Kerry and my buddy Kat   hope ive not missed anyone?!

As for me, adoption is going well, lengthy process so just trying to be patient and take each week as it comes, unfortunately am having a few problems with my dd at the moment, she has been diagnosed with some bowel problems - long story but have been in hospital this week and its been a stressful few days - on a brighter note, the sun is shinning and trying to make the most of the weekend.

Cath xx


----------



## sunnysideup

hi  Georgey 

Dr M did my transfer of the 2 blasts and expect for me not drinking enough water before the transfer everything went well,
i too had to have the gestone 50 injection once a day yes they do hurt but are worth it.  I found that warming the area 1st
then after the injection helped.  Also i found that the fet was much easier mentally for me fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Juls78

Been quiet on here for a few days. Hope all are ok.

Still thinking of you Georgey. If you want to meet up let me know.  

feeling a bit flat today....feel sick. could be the meds or the weather. 

julsx


----------



## kelz2009

hiya hope ur all ok, 
Just update for me : had   today, this is our 2nd iui.


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi Girls,

Kelz massive congratulations on your BFP, how exciting, and on 2nd iui thats great!  
Heres a hige sprinling of sticky fairy dust xx

George, hope you're doing ok. I'm still up for a meet if anyone else would like to. I start a new job next week, finally after 4 months of being out of work since moving here, can't wait, but it is shift work so might be more difficult to squeeze in, let me know xx

Tiger sorry to hear about your dd, I hope the hospital get it sorted soon and you can enjoy the rest of the time you have before any more additions xx

Kara & Juls -  thats cool that you guys are cycle buddys, it must be nice to have someone to share this journey with, I know we're all herein it together, but someone at the same stage, going through the same things, and at the same clinic, excellent xx 

Hi to Bloo, Bemba, Sunnyside & Kathryne!

As for me, well its our pesa/tesa tomorrow. DH is really stressed at work at the moment and is thinking worst case scenario he might have to go back to work after op with me as his chauffeur! I really hope this is not the case, I'm sure it won't come to that, but he sure is stressed. Will let you know how it goes

xx


----------



## loeytom85

hi all,
congratulations Kels just wanted to add a little note thats excellent news

Got doctor tomorrow to sort out referral, so a lot further behind than most on here. Hopefully u will have had a lot more  by then.

I do keep looking in on everyone, havent had a chance to catch up and introduce myself properly yet though. 

Chat soon


----------



## Bemba

Kelz - Congrats on your BFP excellent news.

Hope the rest of you are doing well, M/S has kicked in for me now, which I call my 'happy yuk' - I am pleased to have it but it is not pleasent!! 

Tiger - hope your DD is feeling better.

A-Kerry - hope all goes well today.

bemba


----------



## Juls78

Congratulations Kelz a great result!!!!!  

Kerrie- hope pessa and tessa went ok!! try to catch up soon . PROMISE!!!

Bemba - what is m/s ? hope you feeling ok.#

I feel much better today, had reflexology and a day out to carew castle on a schol trip. Usually stressful but was great fun today even in the rain. Not too long to go to scan now. Must stay positive and calm.
Julsx


----------



## Bemba

Hi Jules,  

M/S is morning sickness - mine seems to have kicked in this week, it varies from just a back ground constant neasea feeling to waves of real sickness - have not pucked yet though!! (sorry if TMI).

Where are you going to reflexology?  I have been considering haveing that.  I am currently having acupunture of Walters Road with Dr Zhu.

Bemba


----------



## bloobloo

Hi all,

Kelz - big congrats, so pleased for you!!  Any tips for me?  

Kerry - how did it go, hows DH feelin?  

big hello's & hug's to everyone else Juls, Bemba, Tiger, loeytom85, sunnyside up, Kara, hope I haven't missed anyone!

I will be starting DIUI August/Sept, they can't search for a donor yet there's some sort of audit/checks being done in the bank.

Bloo xx


----------



## Juls78

Bemba not being funny but glad you have got m/s. its a great sign!!!!! xx

My reflexologist is in carmarthen. she seems really good. I come out feeling so energised and positive. She is also a psychotherapist so while lying on the bed she helps sort out my head too. I've been going for a year now. Monthly at first and now weekly that tx has started. I didn't think i'd like it but i feel so comfortable with her. Maybe clutching at straws but it makes me relax and feel positive so hope it is worth it.

bloobloo- not too long to go. August will be here before you know it.x
Julsxx


----------



## kara76

juls good luck with baseline


----------



## Juls78

Thanks kara but baseline has been put back a couple of days until af shows up properly. AF should be here in full force tomorrow so a scan now will be on Friday. So running 4 days behind schedule, lets hope its the only glitch in the tx. 

Thanks for the luck though. Hope things are going ok with you!!??

Juls x


----------



## loeytom85

Hi everyone
Juls hope your scan goes well today. 
I have got my first consultation on the 23rd of july, fingers crossed it wont be too long a journey. hopefully going to egg share at LWC swansea before my nhs treatment in june 2010. Got a few more blood tests to be done agian day 21 and goin to have day 3 fsh done again at gp, also have to have my Tubes checked!! The hywel dda in carmarthen said they were fine then realised that they hadnt actually checked but im not too worried about it because my day 21 i had done a few months ago ashowed excellent ovulation. 
One thing i dont understand though is why the success rates are so much lower for donors than recivers? Any one with info much appreciated.
Kelz hope everythings going well with your   
Catch up soon x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies TGIF   

Kelz - Hi lovely how are you feeling  

Loeytom - Roll on the 23rd so you can get started.  Sorry don't really know why the success rate is different for donors than receivers but i am sure someone on FF will be able to tell you xx

Juls - How did your scan go? xx

Morning to Kara, Bloo, Bemba, Tiger and everyone else hope you are all well.

Well I went for baseline scan on Monday and started the suprefact there and then.  I have been on suprefact 500, and gonal f 375 since.  We have got a scan booked now for Mon 08.30 to see how the little follies are doing. I   that everything will be OK.

Hope you all have a fab weekend

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## kara76

juls good luck again lol


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well. Just thought i would pop in and say hello. Congratulations to those BFP, so lovely to see and always gives me hope that one day it might be me!!! Things with me are much the same really, just counting down the days until i start DR. Will try and post a bit more often once i am in the swing of things (so to speak!!), but at the moment i haven't got a lot to report. 

Lots of baby dust to you all


----------



## Juls78

Oh thank you guys for your good luck messages...that was so lovely    

Well scan went good i think...they said my ovaries were quiet (good i think) and i was able to start gonal f when i got home. What a complicated contraption that is...but when you get into it it's really easy to administer. I have to take a steroid tablet and asprin every morning too.

I go back next friday to see how folicles are developing so hopefully in 13 days eggs will be collected. 

Mr Mimosa was in reception when i arrived and asked me where i was up to and said been down regging...... he laughed and asked if i was using ff!! Asked what my user name was ... and did i say nice things about him and the clinic. I said everyone seemed to like Kayleigh and he was not too bad either.  

So Mr M it was great to see you today, be kind and gentle with me on egg collection day, make sure you warm up your hands!!!  

moocat   time goes quickly for you.

Kara- good news for you today..wwoohhoo!!

Kathryne- just a few days ahead of me...good luck hun..hope lots of lovely follies develop this week.

loeytom- glad things are finally starting for you...time will fly by now. sorry i can't help with donor stuff.

Kerry and georgey...hope you are both ok?  

right gonna go and start my new unhealthy diet of salt and water etc... what can i eat that is salty  and not nuts (allergic) and not crisps cos i know that one.
MMMwwwaahhh to all

Julsxx


----------



## spooks

mr.m - i love you    (my dh loves you too)     



  babydust to everyone and all the best wherever you are in your tx journeys


----------



## kara76

juls im so please it went well

time will fly now


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies!!

Hope you are all well. I am good, not long til  start treatment now. Off to clinic on tuesday to pick up drugs and then start injections wednesday. Can't bloody wait now!!

Kathryne you must be getting close to egg collection now. Hope everything is going well, keeping everything crossed for you

Juls78 thats so funny about Mr M!!! can't believe he is a FF! hope your injections are going well

Hi spooks how's life as a mummy?? 

kara76 good luck with your treatment. Have you had your scan yet?

Big hello to anyone i've missed out and baby dust to all!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies  

Moocat - Hi lovely not long to wait now   yep got EC tomorrow so I   that everything will be OK - feeling really   today .

Hope you lovely ladies are all OK 

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## moocat

Good luck for tomorrow kathryne   

Will be keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Juls78

evening ladies,

moocat-  not long now, time will start to fly by and soon the medication will be taking effect. Good luck hun!!!

Kathryne- hope things are going well for you, xx

as for me day 7 stimms and i have 9 follicles. 6 on one side and 3 on the other. Scan on monday and looking at ec being on wednesday so hopefully by this time next week i'll be on the 2ww. 
Finished work today for 6 weeks so plenty of time for relaxing.

julsxx


----------



## PixTrix

Just wanted to wish you luck


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies xx

Hi pixtrix - how are you lovely xx

Juls - How did your scan go lovely xx

Moocat - Hi hun did you have a good weekend? xx

Well we had ET today and they popped back 2 little embies one 6 cell and the other 8 cell it really was great to see, DH came in to - he loved it!

They were then able to freeze two today but the 5th one was not good enough to freeze    but still 4 out of 7 still is not too bad - so now I am on the horrible 2ww again!!! I   that this will be the last time.

Lots of love 
Kat xxx


----------



## kelz2009

Kat- I hope you all the luck in the world hun, u deserve it   you get bfp x


----------



## Kathryne

Kelz - Thanks ever so much lovely, how are you? xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just gatecrashing to wish my bf  

Kat -


----------



## Kathryne

thanks little lady - love you millions   xx


----------



## loeytom85

hi everyone, 
Kathryne hope everything goes well with your waiting ready for the 2ww n  for you and keeping everything crossesd
juls hope your scan went well and everything is set for wednesday .

Ive got my first consultation on thursday cant wait get all my questions answered and start the rollercoaster ride! 
Take care everyone catch up with you soon x


----------



## Juls78

Kathryne- congrats on being pupo hunand good luck for the 2ww!! think orange and chillax!!

Pixtrix- thanks for the luck hun!! Hope you are doing ok!

Kara76- hope af arrivves for you on tme tomorrow!!! 

Loeytom- thanks fr thinking of me...

well scan was ok..not quite ready for ec on wednesday but hopefully now friday. mr m said 99.9% sure will be friday. I hve 6 and 3 follies so hopefully they will develop well.   
So after doing a jab dance this morning where i was wooping for wales (no more jabs for me) i have ben told i need to jab for another 2 days, i was hoping for a lie in tomorrow morning - nevermind i will have 2 weeks for lying in.

right got to go so big     for all.

Julsxx


----------



## sunnysideup

hay Kathryne 
just wanted to wish you luck on your 2ww  i hope it works out for you...

Jules:: fingers crossed for you too on your ec on Friday

I'm doing good 18 weeks preggers this Friday time flies all test are good still have no bump though I want
to show it off ....

good luck all you lovely ladies


----------



## spooks

hello everyone  
      all the best Kathryn


----------



## moocat

Hello ladies

Good luck *juls78* for friday, will be keeping everything crossed that you get lots of lovely eggs 

*Kathryn* well done and congratulatulations on your two lovely embies!! sending you lots of sticky dust. I found the 2ww the worse bit, it drove me mad  . Been reading on another post that eating 5 brazil nuts amd drinking 250mls pineapple juice during the 2ww can help implanation (high in selenium) - must be worth a try!

Things with me are good. First DR injection tonight!! woo hoo!!   and then baseline scan on 5th August. Just praying  for a better result this time....... 

Big hello to everyone else


----------



## Juls78

Thanks moocat for the good wishes!!! will try to absorb all the positivity!!! The jabs really are not that bad...just think why you are doing it.  Personally i'm dreading the pessaries more!!!

Last scan went good this am.Ec going ahead on friday. A few more follies therea and 10 are a good size so fingers crossed for lovely eggs. so trigger shot tonight at 9.30 and then a whole day tomorrow with no jabs etc!!! wwhhoooohhooo!! A lie in in the morning. yippee.

I saw mr M on monday and made him promise he was gonna do the ec and et...so i hope he keeps the promise.

Hope everyone is ok...georgey...kerri...where u hiding?

julsxx


----------



## moocat

Good luck for friday Juls78!!! fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggs, let me know how it goes. I found EC ok (Dr T did mine), bit sore afterwards but nothing a couple of paracetamol didn't sort out (warning they give you analgesic and antibotic pesseries to insert before EC!!). 

Not bother about the injections really (after all i am a nurse!! lol), the progestrone pessaries are differently much worse! i felt so bloated last time - the things we have to do hey!! Anyway i am off now to do my first injection - soooooooo excited!!

x X x X x


----------



## bubbles2718

Hi All.
I am new to the forum.I have just finished my first course of IVf- two embryo's implanted and had a negative pregnancy test. I also had my period the same day after taking my pregnancy test. I wish I had found this forum sooner, as I had my first treatment at the LWC swansea and could have done with some peeps going through the same as me as you don't know what to expect, I was really apprehensive and nervous as it was my first time.
Anyway gonna have a chat with Dr M on friday to discuss my options, but am afraid that it will all come down to money.
I am also booked in for IUI with the NHS for the end of August, anyone have any advice or success stories with IUI.

Thanks and Look forward to sharing any experiences XX


----------



## loeytom85

hi bubbles2718, sorry to hear your news from what ive read on hear it very rareily catches on first go, but i suppose everyone is different and theres obviously still a chance. Atleast now they can sort out more for the next time and tweek things to suit you. Probably still a devestaing blow all the same. Ive got my first consultation tomorrow and hope fully find out about egg shareing, ive also got an nhs treatment but not until next june sometime so i thought id do one myself now (as your allowed 2 self funded without it affecting your nhs cycle).
Theres loads of really nice people on hear and will help with any questions or support.
anyway good luck with everything
sunnyside cant believe its 18weeks already, thats excellent


----------



## kelz2009

Hi everyone, I had my scan yesterday Im 7 weeks pregnant with........ Triplets!!!!! Me and my dp are very shocked, but over the moon.

Welcome bubbles, I had iui and this was my 2nd, so it definately does work lol.


----------



## Kathryne

Kelz - OMG TRIPLETS   ......how amazing really am so so pleased for you lovely  

Morning to everyone - Loeytom85, Moocat, Juls, Sunnysideup, Spooks,and Tiger and a BIG welcome to bubbles - hope you are all well this morning xxxxx


Well I am OK kinda nervous but OK, trying to keep positive and only think good thoughts    And    that my little embies are sticking .

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## moocat

kelz - Triplets!!!!!! wow, how amazing! congratulations hun

hi and welcome bubbles2718. So sorry for your BFN, I know how you feel hun      . Money is always such headache in fertility treatment. Have you thought about egg share?

loeytom85 good luck with your appointment. I about to egg share for a second time (first was BFN), let me know if you have any questions (not an expert but will try and answer!!)

Kathryn hope you are well and not going to mad  

x   x   x


----------



## Juls78

Kelz- omg tripplets...how many embies did you have put back in were they blasts or 3 day CONGRATULATIONS hun!!!!!  

As for me ec went well. Had 9 eggies so hopefully    they are now getting jiggy with dh's boys and will have a couple to put back tomorrow. Would love 4 good ones. 2 to go back and 2 to freeze just in case.  Not enjoying the pessaries though!!!! would rather inject myself 10 times a day...but hey ho, i will do whatever is needed. now need pma...  
Moocat- hope u are ok.

Julsxx


----------



## loeytom85

Kelz thats amazing news congratulations, one good thing you will have to go shopping 3 times now to get more stuff lol!
Afternoon to everyone else kathryn, juls mmocat, bubbles and everyone else
only a quick note, had my appointment yesterday had kinda good news from mr mamisso, hes goin to contact the nhs and try and bring our appointment on to this year now due to d/p sperm cont being so low and decreasing that hes worried by the time we actully have our nhs appointment next year there wont be any left, he was poisitive and said no reason why we shouldnt catch first time with ICSI as im fine, may have slight polycisti ovaries but need a blood test, have another appointment on the 21st of august which we will have the confirmation or not basically so wait and see. Mr Mamisso didnt really say much bout egg share as he said i wont need to as i will catch first time, so will have to wait maybe hope yet!
Catch with you all soon im off to visit family on the weekend 
take care all xx


----------



## bubbles2718

Thankyou all for your welcome. It is nice to have something in common with people and not feel an outcast.
There are some really positive outcomes and I am a positive person- the day I found out my negative test- I was on the telephone to the NHS fertility clinic arranging my IUI, some how psychologically came to the conclusion that it just wasn't my time. 
I have booked in  for acupuncture in the next two weeks and our IUI starts 21/9/09- and continues up and beyond my hubbies' 40th birthday- so we will have to delay going away- somehow feel this is more important.
Lots of luck to everybody on here and will keep everything X.

Speak Soon.
Anna


----------



## kelz2009

Juls- I had iui, so just had the    put in. Hoe everyones ok xxx


----------



## kara76

juls

have you had news yet?


----------



## Juls78

Sorry guys, we went to tenby last night to stay at kiln park with my brother- trying to keep me busy. but have news...

I had 10 eggs taken on Friday and 8 were suitable for icsi. Had the phonecall this morning, been up since 7, bag of nerves. 5 fertlised so going in for et monday at 10.30. I feel a bit battered and bruised and now exhausted but good news i hope.



Julsxx


----------



## sunnysideup

Kelz  triplets amazing news keep yourself safe hun

welcome bubbles2718 this site was a god send when i needed some one to chat to who was going through the same as me

Kathryne  i hope the 2ww isn't getting too much i know it feels like the longest weeks of your life fingers crosses for your 
testing day (when is it hun)

Juls78 good luck for your transfer tomorrow thinking of you just try to relax 

hello to everyone else hope your still doing good and keeping up the posative attitude


----------



## kara76

juls i could have popped in for a cuppa had i know you were so close, i drive passed kiln park from work lol

good luck for et tomorrow


----------



## Juls78

kara- it was a lovely day!! very relaxed and took my mind off things for a while. 
Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I know you wil have a good crop this time.
Keep me posted!!

Julsxx


----------



## kara76

thanks hun, hope your right


----------



## Juls78

Well had et this morning so am officially on the 2ww. I had 10 eggs at ec, 8 were suitable for icsi, of the 8- 5 fertilized but by today (day 3) only 2 were suitable to use. 1x 8 cell and 1x9 cell

So i have 2 little embies on board hopefully trying to find a nice space to snuggle in for 9 months. None in the freezer. Slightly disapointed but hey ho maybe this is all we need!!! 


hiya to everyone, will catch up later in the week.


----------



## moocat

Congratulations on your 2 embies juls!! sending you lots of sticky dust. Will keep everything crossed for you    

Kara hope the scan goes well. Let us know how you get on

Kathryn hows things with you?? whens test day, must be soon. Fingers crossed for a BFP

Good luck with your IUI bubbles. You never know you might end up with triplets like Kelz!!

I am still DR, baseline scan on the 5th. Off work as i pulled my neck and have been in agony for most of the weekend. Been to the doc's this morning at got some stronger painkillers so feeling a bit better.

Hello to anyone i missed x


----------



## Juls78

hope you are feelijng better moocat, a bad neck can really bring you down. Glad dr is going ok , time will fly by now. Wish the 2ww would though.

julsxx


----------



## sunnysideup

Juls good luck with your 2ww hopefully they will stick xx

Kathryn hows the 2ww for you when do you test??

felt bump kick for the 1st time yest. its amazing hope and wishes to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## Bemba

Hi All,

Hope all you ladfies in 2WW are hanging in there, they and keep cool and let those embies do their thing.  

Sunny - how exciting - how far are you?

AFM - Had my 10 week scan this week, sadly one of the twins has died, but on the positive side was is still with us and rowing well, so a bitter sweet event.  Am thinking positively and hoping for things to settle down and for a healthy pregnancy and baby at the end of this journey.

Off to the NHS now - first appointment with midwife next week, am a bit nervous leaving the security of the LWC, I swear Ann and Mr M have been my rock over the last 10 weeks especially - wish I could take Ann with me!!  Infact they are all stars in my book.


Bemba


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies  

Bemba - So sorry to hear that one of your twins has died I really to   that the rest of your pregnancy will be fine, take things easy and good luck with your midwife appointment next week   

Sunnysideup - Hi lovely how amazing to feel your little baby kick that must be wonderful.  I am due to test next Mon so I am just    that I make it that far.

Juls, Moocat & Kara hope you ladies are well xxx

Well I am not doing too bad, had a slight cramping feeling on my right hand side yesterday which worried me a little but today I feel OK.

Lots of love  Kat xxx


----------



## Bemba

Kat - Tanks for your  's.  Do not worry about cramps, I had some of that it is either your overies or things embedding, so slight cramps are fine!!

Bemba


----------



## Juls78

sunny side up- thanks for asking after me..   they are sticking too!!xx oh it must be amazing to feel the bump move....so chuffed for you, hope you have a really happy pg hun!!!!xx

Bemba- so sorry to hear about the loss of one of the twins... very bitter sweet time for u. I so hope the rest of pg goes smoothly and with amazing results!!!xxx

kathryne, i've had some cramping too, so difficult to tell what is what... i discoved some of my pains are trapped wind!!   Hope the rest of this 2ww timne goes quickkly and smoothly for u. xx

Kara good luck for ec on MOnday wwooohhooo!!! Hope mil is helping not hindering this weekend!! Enjoy your jab free day! xx

Anyone else!!!!?? Mwwwahhh!!xx


----------



## kara76

sticky vibes juls

thanks for the luck,im at last feeling excited.


----------



## sunnysideup

hi ladies

Bemba so sorry to hear of you losing one of your prescious parcels but remember that there now is enough of 
everything healthy that your body produces and room for the one to survive  i have total faith in this one being strong and 
healthy for you..



Kat  please dont worry about cramps belive you me i had every worrying thing possible the more you think about i the
worst it gets....i am never ill have never taken a day off sick and even now 19 weeks pregnant and i still have never been off work...those pains
and twinges that you feel are just normal pains but because you are expecting thing to be wrong the pains become stronge
the head is a mad thing...have literaly got everything crossed for you for your test day carnt wait to look on here monday and see your
bfp  

all you ladies deserve the bfp


----------



## Juls78

morning ladies,

well i'm trying to be upbeat and positive but it is slipping away today. day 26 of my cycle and 8 days to otd and ihave brown spotting!! nothing major but it shouldnn't be there and some af type pains.  my cycle is usually 34 days which takes me to week weds, and i usually spot a couple of days before that. Could the meds mean it has shortened this cycle and af is on its way again? oh i sooo hope not!! 

Clinic is closed do you think i should phonethe emergency number?? Oh i don't know what to think, i'm onl 6 days past et...i thought i'd have a few moe days.

Oh well ques sera sera.

hope everyone else is ok!!!

jusxx


----------



## moocat

Hi Juls

Sorry your having a bad day hun     . Just try and stay positive   . Brown spotting could be an implantation bleed too   . Maybe give the clinic a ring if it gets any worse, but if you want to put your mind at rest then give them a ring. After all thats what they are there for hun.

bemba so sorry to hear you lost one of your twins   . Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well xxx

Kathryn good to hear  you are well. Not long til test day. Will be keeping my fingers crossed  

Kara good luck for monday. Hope you get lots of lovely eggs


----------



## Juls78

ok nothing has really changed...still brown discharge....went to clinic today and they gave me the gestone jabs to do every day until next monday. Oh it was a big needle. Glad i had to find someone to do thaty one for me...luckily a friend of mine has offered to do it...bless her.

Still trying to be positive, just feels too early for af but cramps are still there. I wish it would stop now though.

Hope everyone else is ok. Kathryne nearly there, how ya doing?
Moocat- good luck  hun
Everyone else, hope you are all doing ok!!!!!!!xxx
Juls     xx


----------



## Bemba

Juls,

The Gestone jabs are not as bad as they look, I have been doing them for 11 weeks now, and have had very little bruising and pain.  the ticket is to do the following in my experience:

1)  Keep moving round the area, my DH moves from side to side with the odd one in the middle that way you only return to a similar place about once every week.  

2)  I stand up straight, do not look at the jab and rest my foot of the leg that is being injected on my toes, so all my body weight is going down through the non injecting leg, like a horse when they rest one of their back legs.  This makes it pretty much impossible to tighten to butt muscles so the injection is easier to get in.

3)  Warm up the vile before you inject, and I also use a hot pad on the area, opposite butt to the one i have injected every night to help the gestone breakdown and the bruises and any lumps go (not sure how scientific this method is but it seems to help).

Hope these tips help you.

Bemba


----------



## sunnysideup

hay juls
don't worry about the cramps and brown spotting i brown spotted right up until i was 6 weeks pregnant
went to my GP who took swab that came back i had vaginal infection took the meds and ta da no more 
brown spotting......trust me the 2ww is a nightmare but unfortunately we find more things to worry about
once we get the bfp  don't give up yet hun...we knew this wasn't going to be easy ....we aren't blessed 
like these 15 year olds getting pregnant at a drop of a hat....we don't take things for granted so every
little twinge brown spotting unfamiliar cramp we worry big time 

fingers crossed everything is OK for you x


----------



## Suzie

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203933.new#new


----------

